# Fantasy Premier League 2019-20



## Lord Camomile (Jun 27, 2019)

Fantasy Premier League, Official Fantasy Football Game of the Premier League

u75 classic league code: *bkpq18*
H2H - start a conversation with Fez909 to request

*Deadline: Fri 9 Aug 19:00*

Commence tinkering!


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jun 27, 2019)

PSV Catford nearly ready to contemplate pre-season training...


----------



## Badgers (Jun 27, 2019)

#mbappe2020


----------



## passenger (Jun 28, 2019)

The main league for Urban did not need the code,9th person to join 
would be nice for jungle town to be top ten, take 9th now


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jun 28, 2019)

passenger said:


> The main league for Urban did not need the code


I think if you were part of last season you automatically rejoin, but new managers might still need the code.


----------



## elbows (Jun 30, 2019)

Argh I always forget how hard it is at the start to build a team with even 2 of the most expensive players in it, without some other parts of squad ending up looking rather weak.

Further real world transfers and pre-season matches better reveal some promising bargains, or it may be a bit tricky and I want to start off feeling positive about my team.

Unless something notable happens, it looks like I might have to fill all the forward slots with relative bargains to start this season, beyond that I doubt I will give many clues about my initial team. Unless I cant resist blabbing something about some pre-season performances once we get far into July.

Pretty much all of the footballers that ended up labelled in my mind as players I never seem to buy at the right time and get the good points from, have now left the Premier league (eg Hazard) or are no longer considered serious fantasy prospects/must-haves. So something of a fresh start for my opinion of players, quite refreshing. Kane is still around but I always put him in a different category, someone who I will get good points from a fair bit, but is frequently disappointing on any given week. Gotta watch that ankle for recurring injury too.


----------



## elbows (Jun 30, 2019)

Gonna try a new transfer strategy this year that involves far less points spent on transfers. This might still look like quite a few points compared to 'norrmal' players of this game, but will still be a notable fall for me.

No idea if I will manage to pull this off, I never have before, even last season where I think I was really, really lucky with injuries with only a few exceptions. I wasnt quite so lucky with red cards, but in the grand scheme of things those werent responsible for my heavy transfer point spend.

To put this in perspective, my points spent on transfers per season, longest ago first, were 180, 320, 232, 224. I'm aiming for 150 or less this coming season, and if I really manage to get into this strategy, under 100.


----------



## AverageJoe (Jun 30, 2019)

Zaha going to arsenal could be interesting.

As could the money going to Palace. They could easily bring in six or seven players off the back of the Wan-Bissaka and Zaha transfers...


----------



## SpackleFrog (Jul 6, 2019)

I haven't done the Head 2 Head before, how does it work?

Gone for Heaton's Rifles this season so Burnley better have a good one this time!


----------



## elbows (Jul 6, 2019)

SpackleFrog said:


> I haven't done the Head 2 Head before, how does it work?



It works as if all of our teams are real teams in a real league, playing each other one at a time, one opponent each week. If you get more points (minus any points spent on transfers that week) than your opponent that week, you win and get 3 H2H points. A draw gets 1 point, a loss 0 points. In the H2H league table, people on the same number of H2H points are ordered by their overall total game points.

If there are 20 teams in the H2H league then you will play every team twice over the course of the season. If there are an odd number of players in the league then an automatic team that gets the average weekly points as their teams points is generated.


----------



## SpackleFrog (Jul 6, 2019)

elbows said:


> It works as if all of our teams are real teams in a real league, playing each other one at a time, one opponent each week. If you get more points (minus any points spent on transfers that week) than your opponent that week, you win and get 3 H2H points. A draw gets 1 point, a loss 0 points. In the H2H league table, people on the same number of H2H points are ordered by their overall total game points.
> 
> If there are 20 teams in the H2H league then you will play every team twice over the course of the season. If there are an odd number of players in the league then an automatic team that gets the average weekly points as their teams points is generated.



Thanks! Def wanna give that a go this year.


----------



## marty21 (Jul 6, 2019)

elbows said:


> Gonna try a new transfer strategy this year that involves far less points spent on transfers. This might still look like quite a few points compared to 'norrmal' players of this game, but will still be a notable fall for me.
> 
> No idea if I will manage to pull this off, I never have before, even last season where I think I was really, really lucky with injuries with only a few exceptions. I wasnt quite so lucky with red cards, but in the grand scheme of things those werent responsible for my heavy transfer point spend.
> 
> To put this in perspective, my points spent on transfers per season, longest ago first, were 180, 320, 232, 224. I'm aiming for 150 or less this coming season, and if I really manage to get into this strategy, under 100.


I didn't spend any points on transfers last season , I dislike losing points 

Athletico Clapton are now ready to roll


----------



## elbows (Jul 6, 2019)

marty21 said:


> I didn't spend any points on transfers last season , I dislike losing points
> 
> Athletico Clapton are now ready to roll



I have never known the feeling of not spending points for more than a week or two! There are not many occasions where I begrudge spending 4 points in a week. I do get annoyed with myself for spending 8 points or more too often though, I am going to try to save that for special occasions this season.

Do you mind if I ask how many points you finished with last season? I forgot who is who already lol.


----------



## binka (Jul 7, 2019)

Might take part in this considering I so easily won the WC one last summer


----------



## AverageJoe (Jul 7, 2019)

It's quite tricky to pick a balanced team this year


----------



## Badgers (Jul 7, 2019)

I have never once done this. Shame considering I spend a fair bit of time following the game these days. 

Still space to join? What do i win?


----------



## elbows (Jul 7, 2019)

Badgers said:


> I have never once done this. Shame considering I spend a fair bit of time following the game these days.
> 
> Still space to join? What do i win?



No end of space in the normal league. The H2H league, which hasnt been setup yet by the looks of it, probably will run out of places.

You win the (dis)respect of your u75 peers. Its very hard to win anything else from the game itself, although people sometimes have bets with their mates or work colleagues in their own leagues.

I wasnt even into football when I started playing fantasy 4 seasons ago, I find it highly entertaining. People who love to support a team in particular and enjoy hating the opposition sometimes struggle a bit when they find themselves cheering on players from teams they normally love to hate!


----------



## marty21 (Jul 7, 2019)

elbows said:


> I have never known the feeling of not spending points for more than a week or two! There are not many occasions where I begrudge spending 4 points in a week. I do get annoyed with myself for spending 8 points or more too often though, I am going to try to save that for special occasions this season.
> 
> Do you mind if I ask how many points you finished with last season? I forgot who is who already lol.


2104 , it was a PB in the 10+ seasons I have been playing .


----------



## elbows (Jul 9, 2019)

Tielemans has been added at £6.5.

The £6.5-£8.0 price range has plenty of options this season but below that there really isnt much to shout about. Need new premier league teams or some improved form from lesser existing teams for there to be any real good bargains available this season.

I'm about £1.5-2.5 million short of the money required to build a whole team I'm happy with, not sure where to compromise yet, will wait for pre-season games to give us some clues.


----------



## marty21 (Jul 9, 2019)

I just did the automatic pick - will tinker later


----------



## Fez909 (Jul 10, 2019)

I have set up a h2h league, but the rules seem to have changed to only allow 16 teams.

To keep it nice and 'local', PM me for the code.

If anyone joins they will see the code so feel free to share if I'm not about to others asking here etc

Cheers!


----------



## Fez909 (Jul 10, 2019)

Ok,I think I've figured out a way to get 20. I'm going to set it to unlimited, then when 20 have joined, close the league to new entires 

5 in so far. Get cracking if you want in!


----------



## marty21 (Jul 15, 2019)

I am in!


----------



## Fez909 (Jul 17, 2019)

I've just had a PM from someone new to the forum who is requesting to join the league...3 people.

I can't reply to them for some reason, though (no reply box on the PM - any reason why Lazy Llama ? Spam protection?)

Also, what to do?


----------



## butchersapron (Jul 17, 2019)

No chance, h2h should _first _off be for those who've been doing it for years. We already have people nothing to do with the forum joining the main one. Surprised it's full up already actually. Maybe needs a few bumps every so often.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jul 17, 2019)

70 odd in the league last season wasn't it? That's ridiculous tbh.


----------



## elbows (Jul 17, 2019)

S☼I said:


> 70 odd in the league last season wasn't it? That's ridiculous tbh.



I think it must have been quite a lot more than that, as I seem to remember slipping to 60-somethingth place at one point and I dont think I was very close to the bottom at the time.


----------



## Lazy Llama (Jul 17, 2019)

Fez909 said:


> I've just had a PM from someone new to the forum who is requesting to join the league...3 people.
> 
> I can't reply to them for some reason, though (no reply box on the PM - any reason why Lazy Llama ? Spam protection?)
> 
> Also, what to do?


PM me the conversation URLs and the names of the people and I'll have a look.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jul 17, 2019)

Having basically failed to pick the correct big hitters at the right time last season, I've currently picked 4-5 and them filled out the team with filler.

I know it's not the best strategy and it's one I'm hoping to talk myself out of before the start of the season, but last season's scars run deep.


----------



## Fez909 (Jul 17, 2019)

Lazy Llama said:


> PM me the conversation URLs and the names of the people and I'll have a look.


Ah, it's OK now. He replied and said he set the PM to "lock". Sorry, I forgot I tagged you to ask that...

Thanks!


----------



## elbows (Jul 17, 2019)

Still a bit early in pre-season to be drawing any conclusions, but here it is anyway, the first in my irregular series...

Pre-season news, pre-season news, will it help or is it designed to confuse?

I'm your host, Chad Wankles. Today we are looking at the Asia Cup. I am extremely stingy with my highlights, just as this cup is rather stingy with the number of participating teams!

Diogo Jota scored twice for Wolves against Newcastle.

Sterling scored twice for Man City against West Ham.

And now a quick look at some of the titles of recent FPL The Scout articles.

'FPL Experts' squad: De Bruyne hard to ignore'

Oh I dunno, he seems much easier to ignore right now, until he proves himself once more after his injury-dominated previous season. 

'FPL Experts' squads: Van Dijk a must-have'

What, and miss out on Alex-Arnold and/or Robertson goals, when they only cost £0.5m more than Van Dijk?


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jul 17, 2019)

Without looking at the stats (because why let facts get involved in football?), don't the FBs more about assists than goals?


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jul 17, 2019)

Lord Camomile said:


> Without looking at the stats (because why let facts get involved in football?), don't the FBs more about assists than goals?


FBs in a team likely to get clean sheets is good. FBs in a team like that who are likely to get assists even better.


----------



## elbows (Jul 17, 2019)

I'm a bit sloppy with my language, when I say goals I mean assists too, especially in the case of Robertson and Alex-Arnold it is mostly assists by the bucketload.

Anyway I was mostly just picking on the titles in a silly way, the actual articles are more involved and of course they have to pick a team they can actually afford, the limitations of which are very clear at the moment. 

If I can find one £4.5 defender and one £4.5 goalkeeper that I am happy with then I could actually make a team I was happy with (apart from lack of decent bench options). But I'm not sure thats gonna happen, especially not the goalie.


----------



## AverageJoe (Jul 17, 2019)

Well, someone's taking this *way* too srsly.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jul 17, 2019)

S☼I said:


> FBs in a team likely to get clean sheets is good. FBs in a team like that who are likely to get assists even better.


Oh aye, I was just specifically talking about the TAA/Robertson v VVD thing.


----------



## AverageJoe (Jul 17, 2019)

They're all good picks. 

Six points for a clean sheet plus bonus for assists and goals. 

TAA and Robertson will get more assists that VVD but VVD is more likely to score headed goals from a corner. 

He's also cheaper, so he's in my team.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jul 17, 2019)

Lazy Llama - could you please edit the OP to add that people should PM Fez909 for the H2H league code, ta


----------



## elbows (Jul 17, 2019)

Last season Alex-Arnold got 1 goal, 13 assists and 16 clean sheets = 185 points.

Robertson got 12 assists and 21 clean sheets. = 213 points.

Van Dijk got 4 goals, 4 assists and 20 clean sheets. = 208 points.

So yeah, the numbers dont really sell my argument. But I remember periods last season where it was painful not to have both Robertson and Alex-Arnold in my team at the same time, and those memories distort the overall stats in my mind.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jul 17, 2019)

It's not an either/or for me. I have VVD and Robbo


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jul 17, 2019)

Lazy Llama - much obliged


----------



## Fez909 (Jul 17, 2019)

elbows said:


> Last season Alex-Arnold got 1 goal, 13 assists and 16 clean sheets = 185 points.
> 
> Robertson got 12 assists and 21 clean sheets. = 213 points.
> 
> ...


AA got fewer minutes last season. He'll get more this time, I reckon.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jul 17, 2019)

Fez909 said:


> AA got fewer minutes last season. He'll get more this time, I reckon.


He was injured a bit, too


----------



## elbows (Jul 17, 2019)

S☼I said:


> He was injured a bit, too



Indeed the rarest of players - an injured player that I did not sell!


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jul 17, 2019)

It's a hard choice. Trent will take more free kicks and is possibly more talented, but may be rested. Robertson is in his prime and doesn't really have a back up.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jul 17, 2019)

S☼I said:


> Robertson is in his prime and doesn't really have a back up.


I'm available if he wants a rest


----------



## belboid (Jul 17, 2019)

hmm, gotta stick a blade in somewhere, just on general principle. Sharp or Duffy seem the least daft options


----------



## tommers (Jul 17, 2019)

Hang on, I was in the H2H league last year but I don't see it this time?  The normal one is there


----------



## tommers (Jul 17, 2019)

Also, they still have Arnautovic and no Haller.  So I can't do anything.  I'll give them a few more days.  Imagine having a team without the best striker in the league?


----------



## elbows (Jul 17, 2019)

It takes a variable amount of time for new players to show up. Haller could appear tomorrow or it may take longer.

As for the H2H, you have to rejoin, and you need to send Fez909 a private message to get the code.


----------



## marty21 (Jul 17, 2019)

tommers said:


> Hang on, I was in the H2H league last year but I don't see it this time?  The normal one is there


PM Fez909 for the code


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jul 17, 2019)

tommers said:


> Also, they still have Arnautovic and no Haller.  So I can't do anything.  I'll give them a few more days.  Imagine having a team without the best striker in the league?



i expect they will sort it out in time - you can tinker with a team as much as you like until the first deadline, which is more than 3 weeks away


----------



## tommers (Jul 17, 2019)

Puddy_Tat said:


> i expect they will sort it out in time - you can tinker with a team as much as you like until the first deadline, which is more than 3 weeks away



Yeah, I guess I could but it offends me that he isn't there.  They've let themselves down. 

The new Salah. 

I'm off to watch more youtube compilations.


----------



## elbows (Jul 17, 2019)

Well I'd certainly like to know what he will be priced at. I dont imagine getting him in for week 1 anyway, but if he is, say, £7.5m rather than £6.5m, its going to be harder to bring him in later via a single move, unless I take this into account and setup initial team differently.

Earlier I missed Wilson scoring twice against Wimbledon out of my mini pre-season wind-up report.


----------



## Fez909 (Jul 17, 2019)

10 in the h2h league so far.

I guess other years it's mostly been randoms snaffling up codes! It used to fill up nearly immediately.

elbows - you keep screenshots etc of old leagues, don't you? Do you happen to have a h2h screenshot?


----------



## elbows (Jul 17, 2019)

Fez909 said:


> elbows - you keep screenshots etc of old leagues, don't you? Do you happen to have a h2h screenshot?



My screenshot saving was a bit slapdash but yes, I do.

Its got a bunch of real names on it though so I feel a bit weird posting it. Let me doctor it a bit first....


----------



## elbows (Jul 17, 2019)




----------



## elbows (Jul 17, 2019)

I may have gone overboard with my name pruning a little there.

I don think there was very much in the way of random entrants. Maybe a couple, tops?


----------



## Fez909 (Jul 17, 2019)

Hmm, that wasn't so useful (to me). Was gonna PM the people who haven't joined yet, but I can't spot anyone I recognise who isn't already in.

Maybe we only have 10 players on here


----------



## Fez909 (Jul 17, 2019)

elbows said:


> I may have gone overboard with my name pruning a little there.
> 
> I don think there was very much in the way of random entrants. Maybe a couple, tops?


Maybe. Hard to tell, init.


----------



## elbows (Jul 17, 2019)

Fez909 said:


> Hmm, that wasn't so useful (to me). Was gonna PM the people who haven't joined yet, but I can't spot anyone I recognise who isn't already in.
> 
> Maybe we only have 10 players on here



Well there is one who I think leaps to mind unless I made a mistake, I dont think Lazy Llama is in the H2H yet?


----------



## Fez909 (Jul 17, 2019)

elbows said:


> Well there is one who I think leaps to mind unless I made a mistake, I dont think Lazy Llama is in the H2H yet?


He's not in. Not sure he was last year either? Was defo in the classic league, of course.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jul 17, 2019)

think the vicunas may have something to do with mr llama


----------



## elbows (Jul 17, 2019)

OK I can give you one more lead, lets hope your sleuthing skills are more on the ball this time 

#102


----------



## Fez909 (Jul 17, 2019)

elbows said:


> OK I can give you one more lead, lets hope your sleuthing skills are more on the ball this time
> 
> #102


Went a different route. Everyone who posted on the previous thread who's not yet had the code:

sealion
donkyboy
S☼I
purves grundy
nuffsaid
AverageJoe
souljacker
big eejit
SpackleFrog
passenger
poului
Badgers
Monkeygrinder's Organ 

If that doesn't get them in, then fuck 'em


----------



## passenger (Jul 17, 2019)

Fez909 said:


> Went a different route. Everyone who posted on the previous thread who's not yet had the code:
> 
> sealion
> donkyboy
> ...




me I need the H2H code the one I come 4 th in


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jul 17, 2019)

I'm not arsed about the H2H tbh

Will be keeping my eye on Sheff Utd's overlapping centreback formation and also Norwich's Teemu Pukki who might get turn out to be a bargain striker


----------



## AverageJoe (Jul 18, 2019)

I didnt do the H2H last year, but am happy to this year if you message me the code


----------



## elbows (Jul 18, 2019)

tommers said:


> Also, they still have Arnautovic and no Haller.  So I can't do anything.  I'll give them a few more days.  Imagine having a team without the best striker in the league?



Haller is there now. £7.5m.


----------



## SpackleFrog (Jul 18, 2019)

I'm pissed off West Ham have signed a striker. I was all set for them to have to play Chicharito every game at £6m.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jul 18, 2019)

tommers said:


> Also, they still have Arnautovic and no Haller.  So I can't do anything.  I'll give them a few more days.  Imagine having a team without the best striker in the league?


Arnautovic has gone to Shanghai, hasn't he?


----------



## elbows (Jul 18, 2019)

S☼I said:


> Arnautovic has gone to Shanghai, hasn't he?



Yes. They cant fully remove players from the game at this stage in case some people already have them in their team, but instead they use the injury/availability system to stick a big red exclamation next to the player. They have already done so with Trippier for example. I assume some tedious formality is why they havent done that to Arnautovic yet.


----------



## elbows (Jul 18, 2019)

What interesting possible transfer action have I missed off the following list of things I think some people are waiting/hoping for in fantasy?

Seeing which young Chelsea players get added to the main squad.
Maguire to a Manchester team, leading to Dunk moving to Leicester.
Zaha to Arsenal.
Pogba leaving.
Lukaku leaving.
Sane leaving.

Is the Diego Costa to Everton rumour still alive?
I know there were some Wilson & Fraser rumours (to Arsenal?) a while back but I dont think I've heard much about those for weeks?


----------



## Fez909 (Jul 18, 2019)

elbows said:


> What interesting possible transfer action have I missed off the following list of things I think some people are waiting/hoping for in fantasy?
> 
> Seeing which young Chelsea players get added to the main squad.
> Maguire to a Manchester team, leading to Dunk moving to Leicester.
> ...


Mbappe to Newcastle?


----------



## elbows (Jul 23, 2019)

I am easily amused. That concern about the max H2H league number of teams being 16, and here we are stuck at 15 entrants for the H2H so far!


----------



## elbows (Jul 23, 2019)

Even if I was happy with my team already and had stopped fiddling with it, which I havent, I reckon there is a fair chance of something happening in the Community Shield game that causes some people to have a rethink to one extent or another. Bah, I think I started thinking about this season a few weeks too soon, I am raring to go and pre-season games and transfers so far have not sufficiently entertained me.


----------



## big eejit (Jul 28, 2019)

Fez909 said:


> Went a different route. Everyone who posted on the previous thread who's not yet had the code:
> big eejit
> 
> If that doesn't get them in, then fuck 'em



I'll do H2H if there's still a space.


----------



## Fez909 (Jul 28, 2019)

Four places left now...anyone else?

I could just share the code here for shy lurkers, but the only options now are 16 teams or unlimited...we want 20, ideally, so if I share the code and 5 join then the numbers aren't right...

Why the fuck did they make this annoying change


----------



## big eejit (Jul 28, 2019)

elbows said:


> What interesting possible transfer action have I missed off the following list of things I think some people are waiting/hoping for in fantasy?
> 
> Seeing which young Chelsea players get added to the main squad.
> Maguire to a Manchester team, leading to Dunk moving to Leicester.
> ...



I'm hoping Zaha to Everton. Everton have good opening fixtures but no clear goalscorer. Siggy and Richarlison not consistent and both 8 to Zaha's 7.


----------



## SpackleFrog (Jul 28, 2019)

big eejit said:


> I'm hoping Zaha to Everton. Everton have good opening fixtures but no clear goalscorer. Siggy and Richarlison not consistent and both 8 to Zaha's 7.



I thought that was interesting but Siggy is on pens still and takes a lot of free kicks. Zaha would be a better option if he stays at Palace really. 

Will totally take a punt on Cenk Tosun at Palace if that goes through though.


----------



## elbows (Jul 28, 2019)

big eejit said:


> I'm hoping Zaha to Everton. Everton have good opening fixtures but no clear goalscorer. Siggy and Richarlison not consistent and both 8 to Zaha's 7.



Yeah, a lot of the pre-season fantasy articles have been wanking over Evertons fixtures list. Digne gets mentioned in nearly every article about defenders. I've not been at all impressed by their pre-season matches so far though.


----------



## elbows (Jul 28, 2019)

Fez909 said:


> Four places left now...anyone else?
> 
> I could just share the code here for shy lurkers, but the only options now are 16 teams or unlimited...we want 20, ideally, so if I share the code and 5 join then the numbers aren't right...
> 
> Why the fuck did they make this annoying change



Lets give it this coming week yet before considering sharing the code publicly?


----------



## elbows (Jul 28, 2019)

Just to overthink the H2H numbers thing:

You could rely on your timing, and manage to press the 'close league to new entries' box on the league admin page at the right moment.

You could publish the code but with the warning that if someone manages to sneak in past the 20 total, they will be removed (there are league suspension facilities on the admin page). But then you'll need to know what order they joined in.

Or four of us who are already in could try and find one person we know each from somewhere else who is up for joining. Or something like that.

What happened to the random(s) who had contacted you by PM in the past? Can we use them to make up the numbers if nobody else comes along?


----------



## big eejit (Jul 28, 2019)

SpackleFrog said:


> I thought that was interesting but Siggy is on pens still and takes a lot of free kicks. Zaha would be a better option if he stays at Palace really.
> 
> Will totally take a punt on Cenk Tosun at Palace if that goes through though.



Zaha is second highest owned mid after Salah. I suspect most of those buying him are doing so in the hope that he will move. Of course with VAR he could spend half the season banned for diving.


----------



## Fez909 (Jul 28, 2019)

elbows said:


> You could rely on your timing, and manage to press the 'close league to new entries' box on the league admin page at the right moment.
> 
> You could publish the code but with the warning that if someone manages to sneak in past the 20 total, they will be removed (there are league suspension facilities on the admin page). But then you'll need to know what order they joined in.


I did consider both of these. Could do I suppose....


elbows said:


> What happened to the random(s) who had contacted you by PM in the past? Can we use them to make up the numbers if nobody else comes along?


I said it was for forum members but if there's still space I'll let him know nearer the time.


----------



## SpackleFrog (Jul 28, 2019)

big eejit said:


> Zaha is second highest owned mid after Salah. I suspect most of those buying him are doing so in the hope that he will move. Of course with VAR he could spend half the season banned for diving.



He really doesn't dive as much as some people say IMO. Sometimes players deserve the rep they get for diving but not him.


----------



## elbows (Jul 30, 2019)

I could do with a handy list of current prem players that do deserve the rep, so I can avoid the worst ravages of VAR this season.


----------



## Fez909 (Jul 30, 2019)

elbows said:


> I could do with a handy list of current prem players that do deserve the rep, so I can avoid the worst ravages of VAR this season.


Aboubakar Kamara

Alexandre Lacazette

Ashley Barnes

Chris Löwe

Danny Rose

Granit Xhaka

Harry Kane

Idrissa Gueye

Ilkay Gündogan

James Maddison

James McArthur

Laurent Depoitre

Lucas Moura

Matteo Guendouzi

Pierre-Emile Højbjerg

Shkodran Mustafi

Heung-Min Son

Willian


----------



## elbows (Jul 30, 2019)

I got quite nostalgic for the days of Diego Costa in the fantasy football, when I saw that in a friendly against Real Madrid the other day he scored 4 times and got sent off.

That wasnt my attitude when he was actually in my team. The endless red card risk jabbing at my brain lol. If he returned then I'd probably have nightmares about him headbutting the pitch-side VAR screen!


----------



## elbows (Jul 30, 2019)

Fez909 said:


> Aboubakar Kamara....



Cheers for the list. It makes me realise how little I've ever watched many of those players. Plus, in the years that I've actually tried to watch some football games properly on telly since getting into this fantasy game, there are still many aspects where I think I do not understand what I am watching. I can spot shifts in momentum and that sense that a goal is coming. I can appreciate some cool moves. But a lot of things just go over my head or I dont pick up on properly at all, even with replays. I guess I can probably spot the most blatant dives and the most obvious of fouls, but there is a big grey mess in between these extremes that I cannot often decipher, its a good thing I'm not in the VAR control room!

Is Vardy a bit like Zaha, in that many of the times they go down are not dodgy dives, but genuine as a result of deperate moves from opposition players who have been beaten by their pace and ability?


----------



## Fez909 (Jul 30, 2019)

elbows said:


> I got quite nostalgic for the days of Diego Costa in the fantasy football, when I saw that in a friendly against Real Madrid the other day he scored 4 times and got sent off.
> 
> That wasnt my attitude when he was actually in my team. The endless red card risk jabbing at my brain lol. If he returned then I'd probably have nightmares about him headbutting the pitch-side VAR screen!


I still make that 18 points:

4 x.4 points for his goals = 16
2 appearance points for 60+ minutes = 18
-3 for a red = 15
+3 bonus (probably?) = 18

Incidentally, Costa never received a red in the Prem.


----------



## Fez909 (Jul 30, 2019)

elbows said:


> Cheers for the list. It makes me realise how little I've ever watched many of those players. Plus, in the years that I've actually tried to watch some football games properly on telly since getting into this fantasy game, there are still many aspects where I think I do not understand what I am watching. I can spot shifts in momentum and that sense that a goal is coming. I can appreciate some cool moves. But a lot of things just go over my head or I dont pick up on properly at all, even with replays. I guess I can probably spot the most blatant dives and the most obvious of fouls, but there is a big grey mess in between these extremes that I cannot often decipher, its a good thing I'm not in the VAR control room!
> 
> Is Vardy a bit like Zaha, in that many of the times they go down are not dodgy dives, but genuine as a result of deperate moves from opposition players who have been beaten by their pace and ability?


That list is anyone who was booked for diving. The 'clever' ones won't appear on it.

I don't think Vardy dives...?


----------



## elbows (Jul 30, 2019)

Fez909 said:


> Incidentally, Costa never received a red in the Prem.



My memory disagrees most strongly. I will investigate.



Fez909 said:


> That list is anyone who was booked for diving. The 'clever' ones won't appear on it.
> 
> I don't think Vardy dives...?



Well as I was saying, there are a bunch of things that I dont think I yet get about football, some of which will cause me to use terminology wrong I suspect. I'm including players that go down in the area, but thats including any times where they go down because they've been fouled, not just dives. 

Anyway thanks for clarifying what the list is made of. Spurs havent been lucky with such decisions! From what I've seen of pre-VAR ref decisions about such matters on televised games of recent years, some people get penalised for diving when they actually werent at all!


----------



## elbows (Jul 30, 2019)

Bah sometimes I really hate the extent to which google is fixated with the most recent events when searching.

I suppose there are several things that could be triggering my Costa memories. I think he was sent off in an FA cup game once that then lead to him being suspended for some league games, which would have pissed me off if I had him at the time. But I still feel like there was something else too, possibly bans for number of yellows accrued within a certain period.

All the same, I suppose its not a revelation to me that my mind will sometimes play tricks on me!


----------



## AverageJoe (Jul 30, 2019)

Has Mason Mount been added to the Ffl yet? Four goals in preseason and a player that Lampard obviously thinks reminds him of a young Lampard.

Ooh. He has. 6m....


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jul 30, 2019)

I think my Fantasy Football pre-season is too intense. Spent quite a bit of Sunday afternoon working out how many playing minutes it took players per point, then dividing that into their value to see the results. Does that sound like it has value as a selection method?


----------



## marty21 (Jul 30, 2019)

S☼I said:


> I think my Fantasy Football pre-season is too intense. Spent quite a bit of Sunday afternoon working out how many playing minutes it took players per point, then dividing that into their value to see the results. Does that sound like it has value as a selection method?


That is intense fantasy geekery


----------



## elbows (Jul 30, 2019)

S☼I said:


> I think my Fantasy Football pre-season is too intense. Spent quite a bit of Sunday afternoon working out how many playing minutes it took players per point, then dividing that into their value to see the results. Does that sound like it has value as a selection method?



It sounds similar to one or two of the stats that certain websites like to churn out. Certainly valid as part of a balanced diet of stats!


----------



## Fez909 (Jul 30, 2019)

S☼I said:


> I think my Fantasy Football pre-season is too intense. Spent quite a bit of Sunday afternoon working out how many playing minutes it took players per point, then dividing that into their value to see the results. Does that sound like it has value as a selection method?


You could take it one level further by looking at the actual value of the player above the base cost of a player in that position.

For example, the cheapest defender is £4m meaning for your defense, you have to spend £20m minimum. The cheapest forward is £4.5m, etc.

This makes someone like Robertson's cost effectively +£3m over the baseline. Whereas Aubameyang is +£6.5m over baseline for a forward.

Changes the 'value' of players a fair bit if you look at this, IMO. Might mean you choose a different distribution of funds between def/mid/attack.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jul 30, 2019)

Yeah, it's interesting that the "best" players using my method are the ones you'd expect; the ones most likely to get you points, even when value is factored in, are players like Kane, Salah, Sterling, TAA. That's why you pay the big bucks. But it HAS been interesting and useful in at least providing food for thought when choosing between the rest; Firmino or Vardy, Wilson or King, etc.

On top of that we have VAR which might influence whether a player is a taker of penalties.

Premier League Penalty Takers 2019/20 - FantasyBet Blog


----------



## AverageJoe (Jul 30, 2019)

If you want interesting, which we all do.....

I'll offer up £50 as a prize to the league winner. That should focus some minds.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jul 30, 2019)

Fuck it, I'll do the H2H if there's a space.

Can't believe the number of league entries. Surely not all Urbanites.


----------



## butchersapron (Jul 30, 2019)

AverageJoe said:


> If you want interesting, which we all do.....
> 
> I'll offer up £50 as a prize to the league winner. That should focus some minds.


What you playing at?


----------



## marty21 (Jul 30, 2019)

I have been doing a prize money fantasy league - bloke at work organises it - it's in the scum dream team alas - £20 in - 1-3 get money - last season , the winner got £240 I think.

I wasn't the winner


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jul 30, 2019)

I don't want money involved at all.


----------



## butchersapron (Jul 30, 2019)

No money please joe! That's how those people who have nothing to do with this site join - some shitty program that recognioses the code.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jul 30, 2019)

Yeah, I've never really understood prizes. Being better than everyone else should be prize enough. It's the only thing that really matters, after all.


----------



## Numbers (Jul 30, 2019)

What do youse think of the young Mason Greenwood fella for Man U?  he's in great pre-season form and I've read Ole may start with him, and he's cheap as chips. I have him in as 3rd choice striker and it frees up nice funds for elsewhere.

I'm not in the U75 league so don't mind talking about my squad


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jul 30, 2019)

Numbers said:


> What do youse think of the young Mason Greenwood fella for Man U?  he's in great pre-season form and I've read Ole may start with him, and he's cheap as chips. I have him in as 3rd choice striker and it frees up nice funds for elsewhere.
> 
> I'm not in the U75 league so don't mind talking about my squad


He's seventeen.


----------



## The39thStep (Jul 30, 2019)

Numbers said:


> What do youse think of the young Mason Greenwood fella for Man U?  he's in great pre-season form and I've read Ole may start with him, and he's cheap as chips. I have him in as 3rd choice striker and it frees up nice funds for elsewhere.
> 
> I'm not in the U75 league so don't mind talking about my squad


If Lukaku goes they'll buy another foward possibly Dybala. if Lukaku stays they will have to play him. Rashford and Martial will also be above Greenwood in the pecking order. Sure he'll get some minutes during the season but I am not  convinced that he will even be 3rd choice at Man Utd.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jul 30, 2019)

He looks a great prospect - genuinely both-footed, good shot, speedy, very skillful. But IMO just a "watch this space" this season. Few eye-catching cup outings.


----------



## SpackleFrog (Jul 30, 2019)

Numbers said:


> What do youse think of the young Mason Greenwood fella for Man U?  he's in great pre-season form and I've read Ole may start with him, and he's cheap as chips. I have him in as 3rd choice striker and it frees up nice funds for elsewhere.
> 
> I'm not in the U75 league so don't mind talking about my squad



I think he could get some minutes but he's owned by too many players to go up in value very much. 

I have him at the moment but considering Nketiah who is older, just as likely to get minutes and not as well owned, or Andone who may well be 1st choice for Brighton since Murray is now 36.


----------



## SpackleFrog (Jul 30, 2019)

The39thStep said:


> If Lukaku goes they'll buy another foward possibly Dybala. if Lukaku stays they will have to play him. Rashford and Martial will also be above Greenwood in the pecking order. Sure he'll get some minutes during the season but I am not  convinced that he will even be 3rd choice at Man Utd.



They'll play him on the wing if they play him.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jul 30, 2019)

Curious to see the price of Arsenal's new signing Pepe, if indeed they've actually signed him yet, and whether he's counted as a mid or striker. He scored a load of goals as a winger last season, plays like Kanu with pace.


----------



## SpackleFrog (Jul 30, 2019)

S☼I said:


> Curious to see the price of Arsenal's new signing Pepe, if indeed they've actually signed him yet, and whether he's counted as a mid or striker. He scored a load of goals as a winger last season, plays like Kanu with pace.



I reckon they'll have him as a midfielder - could be a lowish price too. Worth a punt.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jul 30, 2019)

SpackleFrog said:


> I reckon they'll have him as a midfielder - could be a lowish price too. Worth a punt.


Possibly mid, yeah. Unsure about the price; his real life fee is pretty hefty, 72m or something


----------



## SpackleFrog (Jul 30, 2019)

S☼I said:


> Possibly mid, yeah. Unsure about the price; his real life fee is pretty hefty, 72m or something



Yeah, I mean he could be £8m or £8.5m which would be low compared to Sane, Son, De Bruyne etc


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jul 30, 2019)

SpackleFrog said:


> Yeah, I mean he could be £8m or £8.5m which would be low compared to Sane, Son, De Bruyne etc


At that he'd be hard to resist tbh.


----------



## Fez909 (Jul 30, 2019)

S☼I said:


> Fuck it, I'll do the H2H if there's a space.
> 
> Can't believe the number of league entries. Surely not all Urbanites.


I can't start a PM with you for some reason...send me one for the code


----------



## tommers (Jul 30, 2019)

elbows said:


> Cheers for the list. It makes me realise how little I've ever watched many of those players. Plus, in the years that I've actually tried to watch some football games properly on telly since getting into this fantasy game, there are still many aspects where I think I do not understand what I am watching. I can spot shifts in momentum and that sense that a goal is coming. I can appreciate some cool moves. But a lot of things just go over my head or I dont pick up on properly at all, even with replays. I guess I can probably spot the most blatant dives and the most obvious of fouls, but there is a big grey mess in between these extremes that I cannot often decipher, its a good thing I'm not in the VAR control room!
> 
> Is Vardy a bit like Zaha, in that many of the times they go down are not dodgy dives, but genuine as a result of deperate moves from opposition players who have been beaten by their pace and ability?


Sorry I'm catching up with this thread. But no. Vardy is a diving little prick.

HTH.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jul 30, 2019)

...who takes penalties


----------



## AverageJoe (Jul 31, 2019)

OK. No money.


----------



## elbows (Aug 2, 2019)

Just a week left until the period where everything is still possible is over.

I'm sure it wont be long until my performances resemble this:

edit - Oh balls the embedded media doesnt work for me. 

Some of my team choices seem to have stabilised. I wonder how many more dilemmas I can squeeze into the next week.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Aug 2, 2019)

Maguire to Man Utd. Does that change much? Still feel like I'd want to see them playing a bit first...


----------



## elbows (Aug 2, 2019)

Lord Camomile said:


> Maguire to Man Utd. Does that change much? Still feel like I'd want to see them playing a bit first...



Their first few fixtures probably invites a 'wait and see' approach, although if I had the spare funds there is a part of me that would like to give Wan-Bissaka a go from the start.

I dont have the spare funds though. I think there is a chance that in midfield and up front, we might get lucky with a plethora of £6.0-£7.5 options performing well. But it will only take the odd £8.0 or £9.5 player to turn my head, or too many  £11-£12.5 players going on points rampages, for me to struggle to make this season one of spending big in defence.

My preference is for this to be a season where I can keep the expensive forwards and midfielders to a minimum, and have great points with fresh, affordable talent, via both new and rejuvenated teams. With a couple of exceptions that I'll be only too happy to make, still leaving me with lots of money to throw at defence.

I suppose I'm trying to make my initial team a blend of several different approaches. Probably erring towards going for one more real expensive player in attack than ideally want, and hoping to be able to swap them for an on-form bargain, freeing up all funds possibly needed to deal with eventualities elsewhere in the team in one single transfer. I know I'm not going to get everything right on week one, so I'm trying to maximise future funds flexibility at the expense of not properly committing to a particular strategy for the entire opening period of the season.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Aug 2, 2019)

It's also just occurred to me it goes against my general principle of "never get a centre-back when the full-back is the same price".


----------



## elbows (Aug 2, 2019)

I seem to be quite wildly excited about the prospects of rather a lot of teams in the prem this coming season. The rejuvenation of Leicester and Southampton in terms of attacking potential that emerged in the 2nd half of last season. Arsenal evolution. New Chelsea era. Wolves looking to have fun in Europe and build their exciting play further. Bournemouth being rather exciting when they actually turn up, Brighton with a new manager who wants more attacking football. All the unknowns about the new teams, and the interesting players they bring. To what extent Everton build on their potential. Even things like Spurs settling in at home (or not), the continuing Man Utd saga, Burnley recovering from their wobbles, Watford not being short of goals, and a gazillion questions about how the likes of Crystal Palace and West Ham will perform are of interest.

No wonder I will skimp on defence a bit, my mind is full of wild ideas about the variety and quantity of goals we could see this season.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Aug 2, 2019)

I'm hoping that playing three strikers in midfield (with one premium player) and three up front (with no premium players) will get me enough points to add to perhaps the best back five I could have picked.


----------



## big eejit (Aug 3, 2019)

Leicester mids are interesting. I'm currently on Pérez but Maddison and Tielemans are interesting. And even Albrighton. Is two leics mids too many? Probably.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Aug 3, 2019)

Tielemans I considered hard. Had him for the last bit of last season. I just fear he's the guy that assists the assister. Madison takes the free kicks and is a fine, improving player but he's the same price as Zaha so I can't really find room for him, at least at the moment.


----------



## big eejit (Aug 3, 2019)

Fair enough. I expect Zaha will score against Everton in opening game now we've failed to sign him.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Aug 3, 2019)

big eejit said:


> Fair enough. I expect Zaha will score against Everton in opening game now we've failed to sign him.


I think you're safe tbh, because as I've gone Zaha/Vardy rather than Tielemans/Firmino, Vardy will have a stinker and Zaha will get sent off for diving. After a VAR.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Aug 3, 2019)

If we all make sure to cover different variables, our collective misfortune will ensure no-one succeeds


----------



## tommers (Aug 3, 2019)

big eejit said:


> Leicester mids are interesting. I'm currently on Pérez but Maddison and Tielemans are interesting. And even Albrighton. Is two leics mids too many? Probably.


Ayoze Perez?

Maddison is a good player. He'll do well I think.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Aug 3, 2019)

P


tommers said:


> Ayoze Perez?
> 
> Maddison is a good player. He'll do well I think.


Perez scored more than I thought last season in a Newcastle team not known for their free-scoring style. Good support for Vardy, and classed as a mid he's certainly one to consider.


----------



## tommers (Aug 3, 2019)

S☼I said:


> P
> 
> Perez scored more than I thought last season in a Newcastle team not known for their free-scoring style. Good support for Vardy, and classed as a mid he's certainly one to consider.


Hmmm, yeah, he scored 12. That's surprised me too


----------



## Steel Icarus (Aug 3, 2019)

I'm set now, and barring transfers, injuries or Pepe being a 6.5m midfielder I'm starting the season with what I have now. Agonising over it won't help.


----------



## elbows (Aug 3, 2019)

S☼I said:


> I'm set now, and barring transfers, injuries or Pepe being a 6.5m midfielder I'm starting the season with what I have now. Agonising over it won't help.



Pepe was added to the game pretty much straight away, he is £9.5m midfielder.


----------



## elbows (Aug 3, 2019)

big eejit said:


> Leicester mids are interesting. I'm currently on Pérez but Maddison and Tielemans are interesting. And even Albrighton. Is two leics mids too many? Probably.



I watched footage of their final pre-season game against Atalanta last night in order to help with the dilemma. Because I loved Tielemans when he arrived last season. My dilemma continues.


----------



## elbows (Aug 3, 2019)

I'm glad that I'm nearly done with pre-season.

Everton continued to suffer from an extreme lack of goals. 

Ings scored a penalty and missed a penalty today.

I believe Haller scored an own goal in 90 seconds today but I havent double checked my facts on that one.

Crystal Palace conceded rather a lot today.


----------



## tommers (Aug 4, 2019)

My only dilemma is Lanzini or Fornals in midfield.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Aug 6, 2019)

Watching Zaha to Everton news intently. He's the main man at Palace but at Everton he might not be.


----------



## elbows (Aug 6, 2019)

Fez909 said:


> Four places left now...anyone else?
> 
> I could just share the code here for shy lurkers, but the only options now are 16 teams or unlimited...we want 20, ideally, so if I share the code and 5 join then the numbers aren't right...
> 
> Why the fuck did they make this annoying change



3 places still left, which cunning plan are you going to go for?


----------



## butchersapron (Aug 6, 2019)

I'm surprised at this. Please hold off  a bit longer so league code  harvesting bots don't nick the last spots.


----------



## Fez909 (Aug 6, 2019)

butchersapron said:


> I'm surprised at this. Please hold off  a bit longer so league code  harvesting bots don't nick the last spots.





elbows said:


> 3 places still left, which cunning plan are you going to go for?


Yeah, I'm surprised as well. It usually fills up instantly...

Surely there's 3 actual forum users in the main league that we can tempt in here?


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Aug 6, 2019)

Fez909 said:


> Yeah, I'm surprised as well. It usually fills up instantly...
> 
> Surely there's 3 actual forum users in the main league that we can tempt in here?



Well I've held off because I'm pretty shit and always stop updating my team after a few weeks...

Happy to be in though if there's space.


----------



## Fez909 (Aug 6, 2019)

two spots left


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Aug 8, 2019)

the deadline looms.

who can i select who will get injured in the warm-up / fall out with their manager / get a last minute transfer out of the english game?


----------



## Steel Icarus (Aug 8, 2019)

Zaha


----------



## starfish (Aug 8, 2019)

Not being able to finalise your team on a friday night/saturday morning is a real pain in the arse, especially at the start


----------



## Steel Icarus (Aug 8, 2019)

starfish said:


> Not being able to finalise your team on a friday night/saturday morning is a real pain in the arse, especially at the start


Eh? You mean because you can't decide or because of some mechanism?


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Aug 8, 2019)

S☼I said:


> Eh? You mean because you can't decide or because of some mechanism?



there's a friday evening match, so deadline is 1900 friday, not mid morning saturday


----------



## Steel Icarus (Aug 8, 2019)

I can't see Zaha being right for a bit. Me guy have to swap him out at the start.


----------



## starfish (Aug 8, 2019)

S☼I said:


> Eh? You mean because you can't decide or because of some mechanism?


Cant decide


----------



## big eejit (Aug 9, 2019)

Why is it that you can spend ages picking your team pre season, but it's only once he deadline passes that you can spot the dead wood?

I'm looking at my players now, thinking 'good, not bad, could be ok'. At 19.01 I'll be thinking 'What's that useless get doing in my team?'


----------



## tommers (Aug 9, 2019)

I've gone for one cheap option in each part of the team to free up funds for decent people. Before I've gone for average everywhere with like one salah or Aguero or whoever.

Less flexibility but let's see how it goes.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Aug 9, 2019)

I caved. I don't believe Zaha is going to be ready to play this weekend, so I've got Perez in, meaning I could afford Firmino. 3 Liverpool and 3 Citeh in my starting eleven can't really be argued with.


----------



## elbows (Aug 9, 2019)

Fez909 said:


> two spots left



Have you got a cunning plan that will work within 7 hours?


----------



## tommers (Aug 9, 2019)

S☼I said:


> I caved. I don't believe Zaha is going to be ready to play this weekend, so I've got Perez in, meaning I could afford Firmino. 3 Liverpool and 3 Citeh in my starting eleven can't really be argued with.


Zaha was omitted from training yesterday cos his "head wasn't right"


----------



## elbows (Aug 9, 2019)

I was happy to stick a couple of new prospects in my team, but now I am sad that I dont seem to be able to wangle it so that they both play this week, one of them will just have to make do with my bench.

I havent gone for premium new prospects either, those will just have to wait till they have at least actually started a game.


----------



## elbows (Aug 9, 2019)

I'm not looking forward to one of the consequences of changing my team 8 million times during pre-season - there is now a long list of names in my head that I went for and then got rid of, and if any of them perform this weekend I will groan!


----------



## Steel Icarus (Aug 9, 2019)

Last-minute panic changes lol

Realised I could wangle Salah in there. Whether worth it or not I'd rather cheer goals for him than for Sterling, though I've maintained my three each from Liverpool and Man City (two defenders from each). Plenty of penalty takers in my starting eleven - four - and all three mids are either actually strikers or wingers. 

Have to walk away from it now.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Aug 9, 2019)

I could do a straight swap of Fraser for de Bruyne (I have the spare £2m in the bank), but weirdly the Bournemouth man feels a safer bet at this point the City guy, and also having £2M to play with next week when we've seen some actual PL action would be handy.

I'd forgotten how much I hate this.


----------



## elbows (Aug 9, 2019)

I did have a spare £2m at some stage earlier this week, which I thought might come in useful to upgrade to Pepe at some point, but this was too good to be true and now I have 0 spare money and will have to shuffle more than one player around in order to make such a change in future. Oh well!


----------



## tommers (Aug 9, 2019)

Swapped Ayew and Richarlison for Kean and Grealish.

That's the kind of tinkering level I am at.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Aug 9, 2019)

I am simultaneously satisfied with and in complete dismay of my team.

There are so many players where I think "ohhhh, I know that bastard is going to get points" but I can't fit them all in


----------



## elbows (Aug 9, 2019)

Lord Camomile said:


> There are so many players where I think "ohhhh, I know that bastard is going to get points" but I can't fit them all in



There does seem to be lots of potential this season, but with every passing hour I chicken out of even more untested players, so most of them will just have to prove themselves in the prem first. If other fantasy game players behave the same as previous seasons, this will still give me time to jump on certain players wel before many others who are much slower to act.

I had Mahrez in by week 3 of the season where they won the league. Knowing me I probably benched him at the wrong times and sold him and bought him back several times later in the season, but acting early on him then still helped.


----------



## elbows (Aug 9, 2019)

Ha, decided to play the draft game on the fantasy site as well, so now I have a couple of additional teams with lots of the players I had to leave out of my main fantasy squad. That should cushion the blows a little, although I dont really care very much how well my draft teams do compared to my main fantasy team.


----------



## elbows (Aug 9, 2019)

Well unless there is still a cunning plan that happens in the next 85 minutes, the H2H league is going to end up with 18 players in it.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Aug 9, 2019)

I really wish Milner was still classed as a defender  There's no-one, currently, I'd swap him for in midfield, but would snap him up as a defender in a second.


----------



## butchersapron (Aug 9, 2019)

Just a reminder - site has gone down as deadline approached last two years i seem to remember.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Aug 9, 2019)

Aye, someone on Reddit pointed that out too.

At this stage I'm basically resigned to my team, but still hoping for a flash of inspiration.


----------



## belboid (Aug 9, 2019)

butchersapron said:


> Just a reminder - site has gone down as deadline approached last two years i seem to remember.


and there's my excuse for why I still have Sharp and Gundogan in my squad


----------



## Lord Camomile (Aug 9, 2019)

S☼I said:


> Plenty of penalty takers in my starting eleven - four


Normally I'm quite attentive to set-piece takers, but got bugger all in the squad thus far


----------



## belboid (Aug 9, 2019)

Salah v Norwich... it is tempting to Triple Captain him, if it were a week or two later, for sure.


----------



## elbows (Aug 9, 2019)

Late news:



> Mesut Ozil and Sead Kolasinac are not in Arsenal's squad for Sunday's Premier League game at Newcastle because of "further security incidents".



Mesut Ozil and Sead Kolasinac out of Arsenal's Newcastle trip over security fears


----------



## elbows (Aug 9, 2019)

belboid said:


> Salah v Norwich... it is tempting to Triple Captain him, if it were a week or two later, for sure.



I was already subjected to one of my pet hates during the community shield commentary - 'ooh look how many chances Salah is missing, he would normally put those away'. No, and the fact I hear this nearly every week is kinda proof that actually he always misses plenty of chances, but he creates so many overall that it often doesnt matter.

Having said that, I believe he did miss even more opportunities last season than the one before, so I am hoping this trend doesnt continue further in that direction, or at some stage this season I might have to ditch him.


----------



## Fez909 (Aug 9, 2019)

elbows said:


> Well unless there is still a cunning plan that happens in the next 85 minutes, the H2H league is going to end up with 18 players in it.


It's shit but...*shrug*


----------



## elbows (Aug 9, 2019)

Fez909 said:


> It's shit but...*shrug*



Maybe you and I will get to play eachother an additional time, its in the lap of the gods now!

Anyway much as it would have been nice to get 20, I think undershooting is still preferable to overshooting. And at least its an even number. Thanks for organising it and getting as many as we did!


----------



## Lord Camomile (Aug 9, 2019)

Fez909 said:


> It's shit but...*shrug*


Ach, it's only 2 off full, and at least it's an even number.


----------



## belboid (Aug 9, 2019)

Fez909 said:


> It's shit but...*shrug*


U75 Bundesliga


----------



## tommers (Aug 9, 2019)

Kolasinac and Ozil both not playing this week.


----------



## tommers (Aug 9, 2019)

Fucking Mane isn't playing! WTAF.


----------



## tommers (Aug 9, 2019)

And so it begins. [emoji849]


----------



## starfish (Aug 9, 2019)

Felt like i was just guessing towards the end of picking after i decided to go with both Salah & Sterling.


----------



## elbows (Aug 9, 2019)

tommers said:


> Fucking Mane isn't playing! WTAF.



He's been widely expected to miss the first game for ages, beacuse of how long he ended up on international duty. Klopp started teasing that he might play tonight, but I didnt take his word for it.


----------



## elbows (Aug 9, 2019)

Newcomers that I wanted to include in my team but chickened out of/needed the feeble amounts of money elsewhere.

Trossard, Robinson, Guilbert.


----------



## tommers (Aug 9, 2019)

elbows said:


> He's been widely expected to miss the first game for ages, beacuse of how long he ended up on international duty. Klopp started teasing that he might play tonight, but I didnt take his word for it.


And you all decided to tell me when exactly?


----------



## elbows (Aug 9, 2019)

The site started working again quite quickly this year. Except the H2H league is currently a broken mess, at least for me, I only see myself listed and no other teams in the league and no list of fixtures.


----------



## ffsear (Aug 9, 2019)

Im off and running,  Own goal by one of my defenders!


----------



## Steel Icarus (Aug 9, 2019)

That smug feeling when you have VVD and Salah as Captain


----------



## big eejit (Aug 9, 2019)

S☼I said:


> That smug feeling when you have VVD and Salah as Captain



Me too. Tempered by the fact I also had Origi until about 5pm. Esp as Origi is the major differential.

Can't complain though. Also had Robertson before I swapped for vvd. If and buts don't make points.


----------



## tommers (Aug 9, 2019)

I liked the way they brought Mane on for the last ten mins to make sure I used up my captain on him and not on Sterling who runs out against a leaky West ham tomorrow.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Aug 9, 2019)

Ok, seriously, what is it with the likes of Liverpool and City battering a team by scoring a hatful while still managing to concede at least one clean-sheet-ruining goal?

I swear to God, it's almost like they do it on purpose.


----------



## elbows (Aug 9, 2019)

Lord Camomile said:


> Ok, seriously, what is it with the likes of Liverpool and City battering a team by scoring a hatful while still managing to concede at least one clean-sheet-ruining goal?
> 
> I swear to God, it's almost like they do it on purpose.



Well in todays case, Liverpools defence has looked quite dodgy all pre-season so tonight was not a shock. I wasnt going to have 2 Liverpool defenders as a result of pre-season, but I bottled that decision in the final hours before the deadline and will now pay the price. I did have Salah as captain though so I'm pretty happy so far.


----------



## rekil (Aug 10, 2019)

My mid table bound mix of megastars, journeymen and benchwarmers. I am curious to see how many survive until the end of the season week 4 panic clearout.



Spoiler


----------



## Steel Icarus (Aug 10, 2019)

Well Alisson got injured already so you better hope your Button is secure


----------



## rekil (Aug 10, 2019)

He'll have to walk it off.


----------



## elbows (Aug 10, 2019)

Perez doesnt seem to be as much of a differential when battling other U75 teams as he does more generally - lots and lots of us here seem to have him!


----------



## rekil (Aug 10, 2019)

Jesus would be a starter in any side but Aguero too expensive to keep if Pep is going to pull this bullshit all season.


----------



## elbows (Aug 10, 2019)

copliker said:


> Jesus would be a starter in any side but Aguero too expensive to keep if Pep is going to pull this bullshit all season.



Too early to tell, since Agueros lack of pre-season always made him a big risk for week 1.

But yeah, beyond that there were already signs last season that rotation would end Agueros 'must have' fantasy status. Sterling has neatly taken that crown I believe, with a smooth transition at least!


----------



## rekil (Aug 10, 2019)

elbows said:


> Too early to tell, since Agueros lack of pre-season always made him a big risk for week 1.
> 
> But yeah, beyond that there were already signs last season that rotation would end Agueros 'must have' fantasy status. Sterling has neatly taken that crown I believe, with a smooth transition at least!


I knew he'd had Copa America games but thought it's best to have him from the start anyway. Salah made me pay for that foolishness.


----------



## elbows (Aug 10, 2019)

Pretty exciting start to the season so far. Early indications of a high points scoring week for many, which will make it especially bruising for those whose teams have feeble performances this week.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Aug 10, 2019)

S☼I said:


> Last-minute panic changes lol
> 
> Realised I could wangle Salah in there. Whether worth it or not I'd rather cheer goals for him than for Sterling


You DICKHEAD


----------



## Steel Icarus (Aug 10, 2019)

Marathon not a sprint. Marathon not a sprint. Marathon not a


----------



## Lord Camomile (Aug 10, 2019)

Most people would be happy if one of their players scored a hattrick, but of course I'm focusing on his yellow card and the fact I didn't captain him.

It's possible I don't have the healthiest attitude to life...


----------



## tommers (Aug 10, 2019)

tommers said:


> I liked the way they brought Mane on for the last ten mins to make sure I used up my captain on him and not on Sterling who runs out against a leaky West ham tomorrow.


Sigh.


----------



## belboid (Aug 10, 2019)

Maybe Billy Sharp wasn't such a daft choice for third striker after all


----------



## Lord Camomile (Aug 10, 2019)

How can neither Liverpool or Spurs keep a clean sheet at home to a newly promoted side??

I know, I probably should have seen this coming.


----------



## elbows (Aug 10, 2019)

Lord Camomile said:


> How can neither Liverpool or Spurs keep a clean sheet at home to a newly promoted side??
> 
> I know, I probably should have seen this coming.



I was so unimpressed with most defensive displays in pre-season, and so in need of funds to use elsewhere, that I ended up with a Brighton goalkeeper and defender. I didnt expect them to keep a clean sheet, and I remembered what happened to people who put 2 Brighton defenders in their team for a double gameweek last year. I was just hoping Duffy would score or assist, and that Ryan would pick up some points for saves made.

I've become paranoid about Che Adams being a red card risk already. And there are clear defensive changes I want to make but not yet, but if prices look like they will rise I might be forced to do them a week earlier than I'd like, and start spending silly transfer points already. Those are the only two negatives for me so far, its been a start I can be most happy with. Oh I suppose one other negative is when I see my team listed in the context of next weeks fixtures, it doesnt look anything like as strong a team as it resembled this week. So I bet I spend 4 points on transfers even if I get away without messing with my defenders this coming week.


----------



## elbows (Aug 10, 2019)

Oh and I need Jimenez & Perez to get 5 points more than Joelinton, Wan-Bissaka and Kepa in order to win my H2H battle this week.

Thats if I did my maths & bonus points predictions properly.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Aug 11, 2019)

Pooh, currently level in my H2H game, but only have 2 players left to play to their 5, so things not looking in my favour


----------



## AverageJoe (Aug 11, 2019)

Lord Camomile said:


> Pooh, currently level in my H2H game, but only have 2 players left to play to their 5, so things not looking in my favour



Soz about that


----------



## big eejit (Aug 12, 2019)

Looks like Allison out for 6-8 weeks. Seemed a strangely popular pick. You'd think people would want to keep Liverpool slots for outfield players. Anyway reserve keeper will make their defence less attractive as clean sheet potential drops.


----------



## elbows (Aug 12, 2019)

big eejit said:


> Looks like Allison out for 6-8 weeks. Seemed a strangely popular pick. You'd think people would want to keep Liverpool slots for outfield players. Anyway reserve keeper will make their defence less attractive as clean sheet potential drops.



Yeah. I never really considered having him due to their defenders attacking potential, but I suppose people who had run out of funds thought he was a great way to save £0.5-1m compared to Liverpool defenders. Perhaps combined with concerns that Ederson hadnt played in Man Citys pre-season games.

Well done to starfish for thrashing me in our high-scoring H2H battle this week!


----------



## starfish (Aug 12, 2019)

^
Cheers  
It went better than i expected & im trying not to be annoyed at leaving another 16 points on the bench.


----------



## big eejit (Aug 12, 2019)

starfish said:


> ^
> Cheers
> It went better than i expected & im trying not to be annoyed at leaving another 16 points on the bench.



The points I left on the bench last season still haunt me. At least this season substitute points display as zero unless they come on so its not in your face every time you look at your team.


----------



## SpackleFrog (Aug 13, 2019)

I'm... BOTTOM OF THE LEAGUE? 



Couldn't just one of you bastards have fucked up even a little?


----------



## elbows (Aug 13, 2019)

Just be glad it doesnt mean very much on week 1, it only means you had one week worse than everyone else. By next week the roles could easily be reversed!


----------



## SpackleFrog (Aug 13, 2019)

elbows said:


> Just be glad it doesnt mean very much on week 1, it only means you had one week worse than everyone else. By next week the roles could easily be reversed!





If only Siggy hadn't missed that sitter. And if only Billy Sharp had just retired.


----------



## SpackleFrog (Aug 16, 2019)

Deulefeu OUT, Maupay IN


----------



## butchersapron (Aug 16, 2019)

Anyone who shifted adrian in and flogged TAA/Robertson and used the equity to beef up your crappy attacking players - he's now a doubt for this gameweek. Due to some celebrating red skidding into him on weds night.


----------



## rekil (Aug 16, 2019)

I'm going to bring in Marvelous Nakamba asap for the name and to free up space. He only costs 4.5.


----------



## butchersapron (Aug 16, 2019)

copliker said:


> I'm going to bring in Marvelous Nakamba asap for the name and to free up space. He only costs 4.5.


May be a long wait - Villa have exactly 74 midfielders this season.


----------



## rekil (Aug 16, 2019)

butchersapron said:


> May be a long wait - Villa have exactly 74 midfielders this season.


I'm hoping that the price might drop for one or two nonstarters before prices go up for decent midfielders. Something like that. I don't know what I'm doing really.


----------



## SpackleFrog (Aug 16, 2019)

copliker said:


> I'm hoping that the price might drop for one or two nonstarters before prices go up for decent midfielders. Something like that. I don't know what I'm doing really.



Dendoncker starts most games for 4.5m. Goal ruled out last week. 

Also I want people to lump on him so he goes up in price.


----------



## SpackleFrog (Aug 16, 2019)

butchersapron said:


> May be a long wait - Villa have exactly 74 midfielders this season.



Nearly as many as Salop


----------



## rekil (Aug 16, 2019)

SpackleFrog said:


> Dendoncker starts most games for 4.5m. Goal ruled out last week.
> 
> Also I want people to lump on him so he goes up in price.


I like Wolves and have him already. He's v.popular.


----------



## SpackleFrog (Aug 16, 2019)

copliker said:


> I like Wolves and have him already. He's v.popular.



Ahhhh. There are others though that will play.


----------



## rekil (Aug 16, 2019)

SpackleFrog said:


> Ahhhh. There are others though that will play.


I refer you to the comment I made a moment ago.


copliker said:


> I don't know what I'm doing really.


----------



## SpackleFrog (Aug 16, 2019)

copliker said:


> I refer you to the comment I made a moment ago.



And yet you're still beating me


----------



## Lord Camomile (Aug 16, 2019)

copliker said:


> I don't know what I'm doing really.


This is the mantra of every FPL self-help group.


----------



## elbows (Aug 16, 2019)

I was in danger of spending 8 points on transfers, so I played my wildcard and made some additional changes instead 

I think I did the same last season. But that time I then proceeded to spend 8 points on transfers 7 times for weeks 3-10. Even by my standards that is silly, so I believe I can improve a lot on that this time.

And this season, after last weeks high scoring madness, taking an 8 point hit would currently drop me about a million places in the overall rankings. Nah, I want the sinking feeling to happen during the games, not before we've even started this week!


----------



## SpackleFrog (Aug 16, 2019)

elbows said:


> I was in danger of spending 8 points on transfers, so I played my wildcard and made some additional changes instead
> 
> I think I did the same last season. But that time I then proceeded to spend 8 points on transfers 7 times for weeks 3-10. Even by my standards that is silly, so I believe I can improve a lot on that this time.
> 
> And this season, after last weeks high scoring madness, taking an 8 point hit would currently drop me about a million places in the overall rankings. Nah, I want the sinking feeling to happen during the games, not before we've even started this week!



Any hot tips for us? Who did you get in?


----------



## elbows (Aug 16, 2019)

SpackleFrog said:


> Any hot tips for us? Who did you get in?



Its a bit too early to give tips, lessons learnt in the opening weeks may not stand the test of time at all well.

A lot of what I've done was about shifting funds around so that I can afford one more very expensive forward or midfielder. I was not as committed to the 'have lots of expensive defenders' strategy as many people are, and I have now gone even further in a different direction. My funds are now bunched up in such a way that it wont be hard to switch back if I've made the wrong decision.

Form is more important than fixtures, and we dont have enough form info yet. Some pre-season lessons were valid in week 1, such as Liverpools defence not looking as strong as last season so far, Everton lacking goals, but a lot of the players who were showing great form in pre-season didnt manage much on week 1 (Sterling the most obvious exception to this, he was on fire in pre-season as well).

So yeah, with a lack of real form data I was more prone to looking at this weeks fixtures on paper and acting upon that instead, which is often a mistake. Especially as there are plenty of interesting players in plenty of teams which have a game that looks attractive on paper in the opening weeks, surrounded by games that look far less appealing. I've not coped well with this stuff so far, hence me blowing my wildcard already. And I think I'll still have to spend more on transfers in the coming few weeks to cope in the way I want.

I dont mind admitting that I have talked myself into giving Teemu Pukki a try, based on his price, him managing something last week against Liverpool and his rather interesting scoring record in the championship last season.

I wanted to get my team into a funding shape where it can easily accommodate Kane at the same time as my existing Salah & Sterling. More people than I might have been expecting seem to have all of those 3. I dont want Kane for this week though.

But far more questions than answers at this stage. I'll be looking to see who might provide goals for Everton, whether good pre-season performances from Barkley and Mount will resume, how well Zaha does, Martial, Rashford. Which players turn out best for Brighton attacking points, whether Pepe can be an attractive, cheaper Aubameyang alternative. Looking for signs of goals from West Ham, Southampton. I dont think I can judge Leicester or Wolves based on their game last week, so plenty of questions there too. And the signs are already there that it may be unwise to ignore Burnley attacking options. I'm eager to see more of Sheffield Utd too. And I'm giving an Aston Villa player a try, mostly because of his low price.


----------



## butchersapron (Aug 16, 2019)

> I'm eager to see more of Sheffield Utd too.



Not an oft used phrase.


----------



## elbows (Aug 16, 2019)

butchersapron said:


> Not an oft used phrase.



Haha, well, I still dont understand actual football games and all the surrounding reputations and banter well enough to comment on that 

I thought your lesser spotted '3 players each from 3 teams' strategy was quite ballsy. I get too much 'all my eggs in too few baskets' paranoia to try that one much!


----------



## rekil (Aug 16, 2019)

Lord Camomile said:


> This is the mantra of every FPL self-help group.


Yes but I won the league a couple of years ago. I am Blackburn Rovers.


----------



## butchersapron (Aug 16, 2019)

elbows said:


> Haha, well, I still dont understand actual football games and all the surrounding reputations and banter well enough to comment on that
> 
> I thought your lesser spotted '3 players each from 3 teams' strategy was quite ballsy. I get too much 'all my eggs in too few baskets' paranoia to try that one much!


It didn't quite pay off and now i have 6 playing against each other. But, not a big problem, two shifts and maybe three if i insist on sterling _right now_.


----------



## elbows (Aug 16, 2019)

big eejit said:


> The points I left on the bench last season still haunt me. At least this season substitute points display as zero unless they come on so its not in your face every time you look at your team.



I think that was just a blip which they have now fixed.

If I remember properly the bench used to show 0 back on the old, crappy looking, hideously slow version of their website that they replaced after the first season I played. But ever since then the points have been shown, reminding us of our folly. The site had a few different glitches during week 1 of this season, and I think this was one of them, especially since the 'draft' version of the game didnt have this problem.

I do try to look on the bright side of leaving plenty of points on the bench - at least we already have that player that is performing, and their good result makes them more likely to go up in price rather than down.

Having said that, I still hate bench dilemmas. So I've tended to favour weak benches since my first season where I had terrible bench experiences (eg benching Mahrez at the wrong moments).

In previous seasons I used to be able to see everyones current team value and how many transfers they have made so far on a particular week, even before gameweek deadline, but that info panel is missing from the site when I look at other teams so far (I can see my own teams one). I wonder if this is a deliberate change or a glitch.


----------



## SpackleFrog (Aug 16, 2019)

elbows said:


> Its a bit too early to give tips, lessons learnt in the opening weeks may not stand the test of time at all well.
> 
> A lot of what I've done was about shifting funds around so that I can afford one more very expensive forward or midfielder. I was not as committed to the 'have lots of expensive defenders' strategy as many people are, and I have now gone even further in a different direction. My funds are now bunched up in such a way that it wont be hard to switch back if I've made the wrong decision.
> 
> ...



I'll probably get on Pukki when the good run of fixtures comes.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Aug 16, 2019)

SpackleFrog said:


> I'll probably get on Pukki when the good run of fixtures comes.


Yeah, he obviously knows where the goal is.

I too have had a rethink and panic-played my Wildcard. Connived to get Sterling and Salah in, because their prices and potential goals are commensurate with top strikers, so I feel ok with relatively budget strikers who should score what a similarly priced midfielder would get. Got Adrian in goal and a million in the bank for when Alisson is back.


----------



## SpackleFrog (Aug 16, 2019)

S☼I said:


> Yeah, he obviously knows where the goal is.
> 
> I too have had a rethink and panic-played my Wildcard. Connived to get Sterling and Salah in, because their prices and potential goals are commensurate with top strikers, so I feel ok with relatively budget strikers who should score what a similarly priced midfielder would get. Got Adrian in goal and a million in the bank for when Alisson is back.



Adrian might not play tomorrow.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Aug 16, 2019)

Yeah,I know.


----------



## butchersapron (Aug 16, 2019)

maitland-niles in for walkers-peters.

Or i have a mad one 8pts -that'll leave me with salah, KDB, sterling and kane. I know it's  a week too early but...


----------



## Steel Icarus (Aug 17, 2019)

There's a couple of players I'd pick over KDB tbh, good as he is.


----------



## rekil (Aug 17, 2019)

SpackleFrog said:


> I'll probably get on Pukki when the good run of fixtures comes.


He's doing _ok_ today.


----------



## tommers (Aug 17, 2019)

copliker said:


> He's doing _ok_ today.


Almost swapped him for Kean this morning. 

Done it now.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Aug 17, 2019)

Pukki is gonna be bought by everyone now. Knew I should have trusted my gut on him.


----------



## elbows (Aug 17, 2019)

elbows said:


> I dont mind admitting that I have talked myself into giving Teemu Pukki a try, based on his price, him managing something last week against Liverpool and his rather interesting scoring record in the championship last season.





> I dont want Kane for this week though.





> And the signs are already there that it may be unwise to ignore Burnley attacking options.



For more tips like these, call my premium tips hotline on 08909 34240487654*

*calls are charged at 4 transfer points per minute. The value of your investment in these tips can go down as well as up. Tips that stood up will be quoted and gloated in the marketing material, bad tips will vanish down the memory hole.


----------



## The39thStep (Aug 17, 2019)

S☼I said:


> Pukki is gonna be bought by everyone now. Knew I should have trusted my gut on him.


Bought him pre season and then swapped him for Che Adams unfortunately.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Aug 17, 2019)

S☼I said:


> Pukki is gonna be bought by everyone now. Knew I should have trusted my gut on him.


Yeah, I was hoping he'd have a quieter start then I'd pick him up later; now his price is gonna rise and he won't be the differential he should be


----------



## elbows (Aug 18, 2019)

Big parts of the reason why I got Pukki in for this week rather than waiting were that he looked like he might go up in price on Friday night, and he did, and they were against Newcastle. And I was already unhappy with Che Adams who I had in that slot. Since I had already done some transfers and regretted spending 8 points on them, he helped push me towards using my wildcard.

I may as well push my gamble against the 'expensive defenders' strategy which many have gone for to even more extreme levels now. I can probably figure out a way to have Salah, Sterling, Aubameyang and Kane at the same time, and swap Salah for Mane or some other tweaks on a subsequent week when I need to free up a million to make less of my defenders £4m-tastic.


----------



## SpackleFrog (Aug 18, 2019)

SpackleFrog said:


> I'll probably get on Pukki when the good run of fixtures comes.



I hate myself. 

Rage transferred him this evening. He will probably now get injured and be ruled out for six months.


----------



## elbows (Aug 18, 2019)

butchersapron said:


> Not an oft used phrase.



A phrase I may use again given my £4m Sheffield United defender kept a clean sheet and scored a goal. And their goalie was wearing a hat.

I just need Perez to do something now to put the icing on the cake of my great start to the season.


----------



## elbows (Aug 18, 2019)

Oh, you were mauled in the H2H this week as a result of Sheffield United too.


----------



## SpackleFrog (Aug 18, 2019)

elbows said:


> A phrase I may use again given my £4m Sheffield United defender kept a clean sheet and scored a goal. And their goalie was wearing a hat.
> 
> I just need Perez to do something now to put the icing on the cake of my great start to the season.



Lundstram is a super find. Got 18 points off my two Sheffield Utd players this week


----------



## rekil (Aug 18, 2019)

Why is Lundstram classified as a defender. He's a midfielder.


----------



## elbows (Aug 18, 2019)

SpackleFrog said:


> Lundstram is a super find. Got 18 points off my two Sheffield Utd players this week



You can add another 5 points to that.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Aug 22, 2019)

So many times I get stuck between "don't transfer early in the week in case something happens" and "but the prices will change!".

Can't make the transfers I want this week because, due to price rises and falls, I'm £0.1m short


----------



## SpackleFrog (Aug 22, 2019)

Lord Camomile said:


> So many times I get stuck between "don't transfer early in the week in case something happens" and "but the prices will change!".
> 
> Can't make the transfers I want this week because, due to price rises and falls, I'm £0.1m short



I've wildcarded. Fuck it.


----------



## SpackleFrog (Aug 22, 2019)

copliker said:


> Why is Lundstram classified as a defender. He's a midfielder.



Probably cos he didn't play much last season and they just didn't know or think it was important. My understanding is he's playing this year because Wilder wanted a defensive midfielder to provide more cover. Seems to be a bit of a playmaker as well though. Good for him bet he didn't think he was gonna play regularly in the Premier league!


----------



## big eejit (Aug 23, 2019)

SpackleFrog said:


> I'll probably get on Pukki when the good run of fixtures comes.



So has anyone not got pukki yet?


----------



## Lord Camomile (Aug 23, 2019)

big eejit said:


> So has anyone not got pukki yet?


Me. Couldn't afford him and KDB, so went with Barnes instead. Like SpackleFrog, might get him in a few weeks time after a run of a few fiddly fixtures, and hope his price either stays where it is or even comes down in the meantime.

Hope...


----------



## tommers (Aug 23, 2019)

big eejit said:


> So has anyone not got pukki yet?


This year's Jimenez.


----------



## butchersapron (Aug 23, 2019)

I haven't and prob won't. He annoyed me too much last year. Lots and lots of lucky late goals against panicking tired teams.


----------



## elbows (Aug 23, 2019)

butchersapron said:


> I haven't and prob won't. He annoyed me too much last year. Lots and lots of lucky late goals against panicking tired teams.



Thats set my inner nerd off, not that it takes much.

So here is a summary of what minutes he scored in last season, with a - when he didnt score in that game.

-
70
-
80
-
-
58
14
71
-
-
-
-
-
-
51,62
49,90
60
-
84
90
-
86
-
31,81
-
-
13
56
35
65,80
90
8,56
-
79
-
-
-
-
38,85
-
81
-
66
-
7


----------



## SpackleFrog (Aug 23, 2019)

Lord Camomile said:


> Me. Couldn't afford him and KDB, so went with Barnes instead. Like SpackleFrog, might get him in a few weeks time after a run of a few fiddly fixtures, and hope his price either stays where it is or even comes down in the meantime.
> 
> Hope...



Oh I got him in. Sorry. I got him in the day he scored the hat trick, he's gone up by 0.2 million more since and I'm already considering selling him for a profit. 

Will Martial go up any more today by the way? I've wildcarded and brought him in but might boot him out again and take the money I'm not convinced by the Man Utd hype.


----------



## elbows (Aug 23, 2019)

SpackleFrog said:


> Oh I got him in. Sorry. I got him in the day he scored the hat trick, he's gone up by 0.2 million more since and I'm already considering selling him for a profit.
> 
> Will Martial go up any more today by the way? I've wildcarded and brought him in but might boot him out again and take the money I'm not convinced by the Man Utd hype.




Nobody can go up again in price before this weeks deadline, since price changes happen during the night and the deadline is at 7pm tonight.

Martial only went up in price once so far this week (previously went up once before this week too) so you cant make any money from him if you got him this week - you only get half of any price rise when you sell.

I do feel sorry for people that got Ndombele, since he has a minor injury that means he wont be playing against Newcastle.


----------



## SpackleFrog (Aug 23, 2019)

elbows said:


> Nobody can go up again in price before this weeks deadline, since price changes happen during the night and the deadline is at 7pm tonight.
> 
> Martial only went up in price once so far this week (previously went up once before this week too) so you cant make any money from him if you got him this week - you only get half of any price rise when you sell.
> 
> I do feel sorry for people that got Ndombele, since he has a minor injury that means he wont be playing against Newcastle.



Gah. I'm sure I've seen some happen during the day though?

Maybe I'll keep him for a week but that means no strikers!


----------



## elbows (Aug 23, 2019)

SpackleFrog said:


> Gah. I'm sure I've seen some happen during the day though?



No, not unless its changed this season, and I dont think it has (price change prediction sites would have something to say about it if it had). There may have been at least one set of changes that didnt show up on the site until hours later than normal (5am instead of 1.30-2.30am), but I think that was just a teething problem with the site early in the new season.

110 players fell in value this week! 18 went up.


----------



## elbows (Aug 23, 2019)

My overall rank is the best its ever been, finally beating the overall rank I had at the end of the very first week I ever played this game (week 1 2015/16 which was mostly down to others doing shit and me having Yaya Toure and Kompany).

Times have certainly changed a bit since then. It seems I was well up for captaining Mane even though he was a Southampton player back then 



So yeah, now my rank is 63,143. I am making the most of it since at this stage of the season it will be easy to fall off a cliff in a single week. Its helping my new 'transfer restraint' policy - only spent 4 points this week instead of my traditional 8


----------



## tommers (Aug 23, 2019)

It's a marathon, not a sprint.


----------



## The39thStep (Aug 24, 2019)

Not a good week for me to give Mason Mount a rest


----------



## Steel Icarus (Aug 24, 2019)

Pukki with a goal and an assist in the first half.


----------



## tommers (Aug 24, 2019)

S☼I said:


> Pukki with a goal and an assist in the first half.


Hahahaha.


----------



## The39thStep (Aug 24, 2019)

Abrahams is the new Pukki


----------



## Steel Icarus (Aug 24, 2019)

The39thStep said:


> Abrahams is the new Pukki


Damn it


----------



## butchersapron (Aug 24, 2019)

Chelsea might just win their first 6 pointer of the season here.


----------



## starfish (Aug 24, 2019)

Damn. Made a couple of transfers last night for today not realising there was a game last night.


----------



## rekil (Aug 24, 2019)

The highest global score so far is someone who triple captained Engels.


----------



## belboid (Aug 24, 2019)

copliker said:


> The highest global score so far is someone who triple captained Engels.


Top marx


----------



## elbows (Aug 25, 2019)

tommers said:


> Also, they still have Arnautovic and no Haller.  So I can't do anything.  I'll give them a few more days.  Imagine having a team without the best striker in the league?



Haller showed off some interesting moves yesterday. Maybe I will get him.


----------



## elbows (Aug 25, 2019)

So, Kane as captain this week. I'm always nervous pulling this move, and if he fails me as captain again for a game that looked great on paper, maybe it will be the last time I ever trust him with this.


----------



## butchersapron (Aug 25, 2019)

You'll be back


----------



## elbows (Aug 25, 2019)

butchersapron said:


> You'll be back



Probably, I'm sure I've had these thoughts in the past too. Thought I would get in there before he even fails this time


----------



## tommers (Aug 25, 2019)

elbows said:


> Haller showed off some interesting moves yesterday. Maybe I will get him.


I'm going to put my considerable reputation on the line and say that he will get a decent amount this year.

We are going to attack every game. If him and Anderson stay fit then they are going to score goals.

I mean we are also gong to concede bucket loads but entertainment is pretty much all you can wish for when you're a mid table side. You're never going to actually win anything.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Aug 25, 2019)

Well, that's the hattrick of picking the wrong captain out of Sterling and Salah  

Also, in six games, City and Liverpool have managed to keep _one_ clean sheet


----------



## elbows (Aug 25, 2019)

Lord Camomile said:


> Also, in six games, City and Liverpool have managed to keep _one_ clean sheet



Its the curse of so many people spending big on defence this season, with hilariously bad points hauls from that part of the pitch so far (with a few defenders attacking points exceptions).

Spurs seem especially awful to watch on telly so far this season. Another reason for me to ditch Kane and wait till that team start looking like a great source of points. Could be a long wait, especially if Eriksen goes, but then again there is still every chance they will punish me by getting loads of points next week.


----------



## marty21 (Aug 25, 2019)

Had Salah in the team but of course I had Kane as captain


----------



## elbows (Aug 25, 2019)

starfish said:


> Damn. Made a couple of transfers last night for today not realising there was a game last night.



You've had a good week - would it have been worse if you'd done your transfers on time?


----------



## starfish (Aug 25, 2019)

elbows said:


> You've had a good week - would it have been worse if you'd done your transfers on time?


Slightly better actually. But at the time i was thinking it might cost me.


----------



## SpackleFrog (Aug 25, 2019)

elbows said:


> So, Kane as captain this week. I'm always nervous pulling this move, and if he fails me as captain again for a game that looked great on paper, maybe it will be the last time I ever trust him with this.




Won't be touching Kane this season. 



Lord Camomile said:


> Well, that's the hattrick of picking the wrong captain out of Sterling and Salah
> 
> Also, in six games, City and Liverpool have managed to keep _one_ clean sheet



Snap. You know it has to be one of them, but which one?


----------



## Lord Camomile (Aug 25, 2019)

elbows said:


> Its the curse of so many people spending big on defence this season, with hilariously bad points hauls from that part of the pitch so far (with a few defenders attacking points exceptions).


Everton have two clean sheets, no other team has more than one.


SpackleFrog said:


> Snap. You know it has to be one of them, but which one?


Whichever one I don't pick, apparently.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Aug 25, 2019)

Normally I'd be looking at swapping out my Burnley striker as he faces Liverpool next week, but fuck it, anything goes at this point.

Watch them now keep their first clean sheet of the season...


----------



## SpackleFrog (Aug 25, 2019)

Lord Camomile said:


> Normally I'd be looking at swapping out my Burnley striker as he faces Liverpool next week, but fuck it, anything goes at this point.
> 
> Watch them now keep their first clean sheet of the season...



If it's Barnes keep him he looks on fire wish I'd got him in already. Definitely will before their easy run of fixtures.


----------



## big eejit (Aug 25, 2019)

elbows said:


> Its the curse of so many people spending big on defence this season, with hilariously bad points hauls from that part of the pitch so far (with a few defenders attacking points exceptions).
> 
> Spurs seem especially awful to watch on telly so far this season. Another reason for me to ditch Kane and wait till that team start looking like a great source of points. Could be a long wait, especially if Eriksen goes, but then again there is still every chance they will punish me by getting loads of points next week.



I think high price defenders tend to do better as th season goes on. Maybe as good teams work out the opposition forwards. So should probably start off with less money in defence and build up. 

Would be interested to see any statistical proof of this theory.


----------



## SpackleFrog (Aug 26, 2019)

big eejit said:


> I think high price defenders tend to do better as th season goes on. Maybe as good teams work out the opposition forwards. So should probably start off with less money in defence and build up.
> 
> Would be interested to see any statistical proof of this theory.



Yeah I think that would definitely make sense based on number of clean sheets so far - having said that I don't think there's many expensive strikers that I want to take a punt on at start of the season either. Maybe it's best to whack it all in midfield and build up defence and attack as it begins to become clearer who is performing!


----------



## Steel Icarus (Aug 28, 2019)

Thinking of swapping VVD for Matip.


----------



## SpackleFrog (Aug 29, 2019)

S☼I said:


> Thinking of swapping VVD for Matip.



Bit risky I reckon. What do you do with the money?


----------



## Lord Camomile (Sep 1, 2019)

Lord Camomile said:


> Well, that's the hattrick of picking the wrong captain out of Sterling and Salah


Four weeks and counting.

Of course, this week de Bruyne outscored them both (as did TAA, as it goes).


----------



## SpackleFrog (Sep 1, 2019)

Lord Camomile said:


> Four weeks and counting.
> 
> Of course, this week de Bruyne outscored them both (as did TAA, as it goes).



Same! Thought I'd buck the trend by picking Sterling twice in a row. Didn't work.


----------



## SpackleFrog (Sep 4, 2019)

Done that thing you should never do and gone for the early transfer on the International break, but my team is OK and Aaron Wan Bissaka's value is falling cos of his injury. 

I got Soyuncu in, for entirely sensible reasons and not cos of this chant.


----------



## elbows (Sep 14, 2019)

Well here we go, one of those days where expectations will be high for Norwich v Man City, but what will actually happen?


----------



## elbows (Sep 14, 2019)




----------



## elbows (Sep 14, 2019)

I'm paranoid about Man City rotation too, but gotta try anyway. Not that I could afford Aguero.


----------



## SpackleFrog (Sep 14, 2019)

Wish I had a playing striker other than Pukki!


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Sep 15, 2019)

having transferred my bournemouth players out, they have now realised the season has started


----------



## tommers (Sep 15, 2019)

Hmmm. Mane or Sterling as captain? Clearly Sterling.

Pukki won't get anything against City. Should probably play Ceballos.

De Gea is too expensive. I'll swap him for Patricio.

All decisions I made this week. 

I'm bottom of a league I play with some mates. My 9 yr old son is top. FFS.


----------



## The39thStep (Sep 15, 2019)

Told you Abrahams was the new Pukki


----------



## SpackleFrog (Sep 15, 2019)

The39thStep said:


> Told you Abrahams was the new Pukki



Nearly took a hit to get Abrahams in. Decided not to. 

Worst GW so far.


----------



## elbows (Sep 17, 2019)

I was quite entertained by the weekends football, despite doing horribly. Unfortunately that was a bad backdrop to suffer a Monday night 0-0 when what I needed was excitement with an end product, not dramatic pinball.

Whats the point in me congratulating myself for relative transfer restraint when the points I saved by not doing my usual quantity of transfers are dwarfed by the points I've not won in recent gameweeks anyway? Oh well, maybe normally I would take this attitude and run with it, back into the realm of spending lots of points on transfers. But the next fixtures for various teams and the fact I'll just end up with less differentials means I am still only likely to spend 0 or 4 points this week. But if my team take a trip to dudsville again I can well imagine 8 or 12 points being spent without much further hesitation!


----------



## elbows (Sep 17, 2019)

Transfer restraint hasnt helped my H2H game this season either, I swear I'm doing worse at that than I do when I spend 8 points quite often!


----------



## SpackleFrog (Sep 18, 2019)

Think everyone did pretty badly. My run of picking the wrong captain from Salah and Sterling continues.


----------



## elbows (Sep 18, 2019)

SpackleFrog said:


> Think everyone did pretty badly. My run of picking the wrong captain from Salah and Sterling continues.



Plenty did badly but plenty also got in the 60-70 points range. But yeah, I havent picked a captain that did anything since week 1, and this has contributed plenty to the erosion of the advantage I had in the first few weeks.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Sep 18, 2019)

SpackleFrog said:


> Think everyone did pretty badly. My run of picking the wrong captain from Salah and Sterling continues.


Yuuuuuuup. I thought I'd actually switched and got it right with Salah, but turns out no, I stuck with Sterling


----------



## SpackleFrog (Sep 18, 2019)

Think I'm just gonna go with Sterling again on the basis that eventually it has to work out.


----------



## SpackleFrog (Sep 18, 2019)

elbows said:


> Plenty did badly but plenty also got in the 60-70 points range. But yeah, I havent picked a captain that did anything since week 1, and this has contributed plenty to the erosion of the advantage I had in the first few weeks.



I'm comforting myself with the fact that people who did well in such a weird game week will drop off over time


----------



## elbows (Sep 19, 2019)

SpackleFrog said:


> Think I'm just gonna go with Sterling again on the basis that eventually it has to work out.



I was going to go with the 'third time lucky' Sterling as captain approach. But I am still allowed to revert to my crazy transfer spending on occasions this season, just nowhere near as often as I used to. And so it has happened, I have flipped and spent 12 points and now I cannot captain Sterling because he isnt even in my team!

I think he has great recent form against Watford too, so I have probably created a fresh disaster for myself that will take many weeks to recover from. Never mind, I am used to struggling and going backwards at this stage of the season.


----------



## tommers (Sep 19, 2019)

I've triple captained him.

Boom.


----------



## AverageJoe (Sep 19, 2019)

He won't play this weekend.


----------



## big eejit (Sep 20, 2019)

Played my WC. Sold Salah and Sterling. Oh dear.


----------



## elbows (Sep 20, 2019)

big eejit said:


> Played my WC. Sold Salah and Sterling. Oh dear.



Well, wheres the fun in playing if we cant make reckless moves in pursuit of a new dream team to save us?


----------



## big eejit (Sep 20, 2019)

elbows said:


> Well, wheres the fun in playing if we cant make reckless moves in pursuit of a new dream team to save us?



I don't need saving that much. I'm top of the h2h and 5th in man league. So it's just reckless behaviour!


----------



## elbows (Sep 20, 2019)

butchersapron said:


> I haven't and prob won't. He annoyed me too much last year. Lots and lots of lucky late goals against panicking tired teams.



Well you lasted nearly a month after saying that before Pukki appeared in your team!


----------



## elbows (Sep 21, 2019)

AverageJoe said:


> He won't play this weekend.



Sterling on the bench!


----------



## Lord Camomile (Sep 21, 2019)

elbows said:


> Sterling on the bench!


Yup, just saw that.

He is, of course, my captain this week


----------



## belboid (Sep 21, 2019)

Sterling on the bench then. Pep does love to mess with our fantasy teams.


----------



## elbows (Sep 21, 2019)

Lord Camomile said:


> Yup, just saw that.
> 
> He is, of course, my captain this week



You and over 1.4 million other players!

I only sold Sterling because I wanted Aguero - was going to wait one more week but  after watching the champions league game I wanted the rested option, not the one that played the full game again. And I wanted Son, who at least managed an assist today.

I have 7 players in the 3pm games so I dont have long to wait to see if they can help negate the 12 points I spent on transfers.


----------



## tommers (Sep 21, 2019)

Lord Camomile said:


> Yup, just saw that.
> 
> He is, of course, my captain this week


Triple captain.



Fucks sake.

I imagine they will bring him on for the last ten minutes so I don't get to have Mane as my triple captain.

3 points incoming.


----------



## elbows (Sep 21, 2019)

Holy shit, 5-0 already.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Sep 21, 2019)

Six goals, five different scorers, none of them any of the three City players I have.

Fuck it, only one of them's even on the bastard pitch! 

I. Hate. This. Game.


----------



## belboid (Sep 21, 2019)

Not even getting a clean sheet bonus for Walker. 

Fuck off Pep!


----------



## tommers (Sep 21, 2019)

#guardiolaout


----------



## Steel Icarus (Sep 21, 2019)

Fuck this stupid game


----------



## Steel Icarus (Sep 21, 2019)

Yes he was my captain too


----------



## starfish (Sep 21, 2019)

belboid said:


> Not even getting a clean sheet bonus for Walker.
> 
> Fuck off Pep!


I think he does it on purpose.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Sep 21, 2019)

They guy at the top of my work league had both Silvas and captained de Bruyne.

Git.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Sep 21, 2019)

Three of my starting 11 and one of my subs didn't get a minute on the pitch, and one of my other starting starting 11 only has a 50% chance of playing.

Oh, and one of my other subs currently plays for Roma


----------



## elbows (Sep 21, 2019)

Even my goalkeeper is in with a good chance of 3 bonus points this week. This is just the sort of performance I need when I've spent 12 points, phew.

A lot of people have a lot of players left though, including captains/vice captains to replace sterling. And I've only got Salah and Alexander-Arnold left. So some of my gains will likely be short-lived.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Sep 21, 2019)

elbows said:


> Even my goalkeeper is in with a good chance of 3 bonus points this week. This is just the sort of performance I need when I've spent 12 points, phew.


Yeah, Ryan is the one bright note this week, along with de Bruyne (tarnished by the fact I didn't captain him, of course).

I spent 4 points bringing in a third player, who is the one with 50% chance of playing. The other two got 4 points between them (if everyone's wondering why Pukki suddenly ain't scoring, that'd be why  ).


----------



## donkyboy (Sep 21, 2019)

i cant get my captaining right. had pukki as captain this week. last week it was sterling. got de bruyne in the team. wish i made him captain


----------



## Lord Camomile (Sep 22, 2019)

Greenwood on my bench, but not Utd's.

So, that's none of my bench playing, alongside the three of my starting 11. And Mason Mount only 50% likely...

I'm fooked.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Sep 22, 2019)

WHY CAN'T LIVERPOOL KEEP A BLOODY CLEAN SHEET


----------



## The39thStep (Sep 22, 2019)

Lord Camomile said:


> WHY CAN'T LIVERPOOL KEEP A BLOODY CLEAN SHEET


very very fortunate not to concede more imo


----------



## butchersapron (Sep 22, 2019)

elbows said:


> Well you lasted nearly a month after saying that before Pukki appeared in your team!


Upcoming run too much to ignore.


----------



## marty21 (Sep 22, 2019)

FFS   that wild card is calling


----------



## elbows (Sep 22, 2019)

12 points well spent, because I got 87, which more than counts as getting away with such expensive transfers.

Digne->Pieters was a success, as was Haller->Aguero. Sterling->Son worked ok for this week, although I'd actually have been better off either playing McGinn or having someone who didnt play so he could come off my bench. And now I've had to sell McGinn to fund my latest plan.

I havent double-checked but I might have managed to draw my H2H game due to my opponents Aubameyang getting a yellow card. Given how bad my H2H luck has been so far this season, actually drawing a game after scoring 87 but spending 12 actually counts as good luck!


----------



## elbows (Sep 22, 2019)

butchersapron said:


> Upcoming run too much to ignore.



Given where you stuck Lundstram on your bench, you are bloody lucky that he is still going to come on for you!


----------



## AverageJoe (Sep 22, 2019)

Damn you league leader. 

In the H2H it was 1st v 2nd.

Taa goal was the difference. Well played sir. Well played.


----------



## elbows (Sep 22, 2019)

Wouldnt you still have lost without the TAA goal, due to spending 4 points on transfers?


----------



## butchersapron (Sep 22, 2019)

elbows said:


> Given where you stuck Lundstram on your bench, you are bloody lucky that he is still going to come on for you!


Total control


----------



## AverageJoe (Sep 23, 2019)

elbows said:


> Wouldnt you still have lost without the TAA goal, due to spending 4 points on transfers?



45 - 50

If Taa hadn't of scored he would have got 1 point instead of 7. Would have made it 45-44.

Ah well


----------



## rekil (Sep 23, 2019)

elbows said:


> I havent double-checked but I might have managed to draw my H2H game due to my opponents Aubameyang getting a yellow card.


That and palace conceding in injury time damn their eyes.


----------



## elbows (Sep 23, 2019)

AverageJoe said:


> 45 - 50
> 
> If Taa hadn't of scored he would have got 1 point instead of 7. Would have made it 45-44.
> 
> Ah well



But look at the score in that H2H game. Its shown on the site as 41-50, because 4 points were spent on transfers.

Same reason as I got 87, but I spent 12 so I drew my game 75-75 lol. Against any other player this week both me and my opponent would have won, but no, we had to face eachother.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Sep 24, 2019)

Sterling is playing in the Carabao Cup against Preston


----------



## tommers (Sep 24, 2019)

Lord Camomile said:


> Sterling is playing in the Carabao Cup against Preston


Guardiola is doing it deliberately. Bet he reads the Guardian.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Sep 24, 2019)

Bastard's already got a goal and an assist!


----------



## tommers (Sep 24, 2019)

Lord Camomile said:


> Bastard's already got a goal and an assist!


Absolutely God level trolling.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Sep 24, 2019)

Pep's gonna rest him at the weekend again, ain't he?


----------



## Fez909 (Sep 24, 2019)

Lord Camomile said:


> Pep's gonna rest him at the weekend again, ain't he?


Nope. 1 minute Cameo at the end of the next match just to fuck up your 16 point VC


----------



## Lord Camomile (Sep 24, 2019)

Gah, of course!


----------



## starfish (Sep 28, 2019)

Lord Camomile said:


> Pep's gonna rest him at the weekend again, ain't he?


Hope so as ive just realised i sold him for De Bruyne last night.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Sep 28, 2019)

starfish said:


> Hope so as ive just realised i sold him for De Bruyne last night.


How did you "just realise" that?  Did you not notice, y'know, last night??


----------



## starfish (Sep 28, 2019)

Lord Camomile said:


> How did you "just realise" that?  Did you not notice, y'know, last night??


Maybe remembered would have been a better choice of word.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Sep 28, 2019)

Well, now don't I feel the cock for pulling you up on it.

Stand by it though


----------



## starfish (Sep 28, 2019)

Beer played a part. Either way i was slightly surprised when i did notice it this morning.


----------



## butchersapron (Sep 28, 2019)

starfish said:


> Beer played a part. Either way i was slightly surprised when i did notice it this morning.


Ignorance is no defence. RIP


----------



## belboid (Sep 28, 2019)

I forgot to sub Pickford out


----------



## belboid (Sep 28, 2019)

And decided Ayew (1) was a better bet than King (9)


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Sep 28, 2019)

read something about Villa's John McGinn on Friday.  

Decided I'd think about him for next weekend


----------



## Lord Camomile (Sep 28, 2019)

FFFFFFUUUUUUUCK!!

BBC and FPL both gave the goal to Coleman, WHO I HAVE, only for them to retroactively give the goal to Calvert-Lewin, WHO I DO NOT HAVE, who apparently dove in to "nod it over the line", the absolute, goal stealing, David Nugent prick   

Three fucking points, that cost me.


----------



## starfish (Sep 29, 2019)

butchersapron said:


> Ignorance is no defence. RIP


Two points more so all good at the end of the day.


----------



## rekil (Sep 30, 2019)

Ceballos just isn't doing it is he.


----------



## elbows (Oct 1, 2019)

This weeks cunning transfer plan is being complicated by Kevin De Bruynes groin.

And I've got Fez next in the H2H. And despite having my best start to a season ever in terms of total points, I've been dreadful at H2H so far.


----------



## elbows (Oct 4, 2019)

> Manchester City manager Pep Guardiola has confirmed that Kevin De Bruyne will definitely not feature on Sunday. The Belgian midfielder sat out the midweek Champions League clash with Dinamo Zagreb due to a minor groin injury he sustained at Everton last week.
> 
> "He is not fit," said Guardiola. "After the international break he will be ready. "It is not a big problem."



Well there goes 8 points for me this week, since I had already started a different transfer plan before this.

Oh well, its probably fitting that I should spend such transfer points when facing Fez909 in the H2H, staying true to form and previous banter about my approach to the game.


----------



## elbows (Oct 4, 2019)

I'm going to start itching to get off the Pukki bandwagon if he doesnt do anything this weekend.

Three blanks and you are out tends to be my rule, there may have been some exceptions to this but not bloody many over the years. I hope he does something, because it seems a bit silly to get rid of him before week 12 when they are at home to Watford. But the pressure is on, I'm bound to want Callum Wilson, Vardy or Aubameyang in the coming weeks. And my other forwards are Aguero and Abraham. Who will displease me most, first? In some ways I hope its Aguero so I end up with lots of cash to play with and am less exposed to Pep roulette.


----------



## Fez909 (Oct 4, 2019)

elbows said:


> Well there goes 8 points for me this week, since I had already started a different transfer plan before this.
> 
> Oh well, its probably fitting that I should spend such transfer points when facing Fez909 in the H2H, staying true to form and previous banter about my approach to the game.


You could just bench him...he'll be back next week


----------



## elbows (Oct 4, 2019)

Fez909 said:


> You could just bench him...he'll be back next week



Especially since there is an international break. But I cant be doing this, its not my way, especially as Son may well be rested and Cantwell is now showing yellow triangle of doom, hamstring injury. I cant be entirely sure Aguero will play either.

Since your team is similar in many respects, you may end up beating me using 5 defenders!


----------



## Fez909 (Oct 4, 2019)

elbows said:


> you may end up beating me using 5 defenders!


My triple captain Pukki is what's going to do the damage


----------



## elbows (Oct 4, 2019)

Fez909 said:


> My triple captain Pukki is what's going to do the damage



Or perhaps Mount, who I may yet decide to get if I opt to spend 12 points rather than 8 

Son is already gone from my team, and De Bruyne will be gone shortly, just waiting for any final press conference news.


----------



## Fez909 (Oct 4, 2019)

elbows said:


> Or perhaps Mount, who I may yet decide to get if I opt to spend 12 points rather than 8
> 
> Son is already gone from my team, and De Bruyne will be gone shortly, just waiting for any final press conference news.


Well, Cantwell is almost certainly fit as he's been called up for England.


----------



## elbows (Oct 4, 2019)

Fez909 said:


> Well, Cantwell is almost certainly fit as he's been called up for England.


----------



## The39thStep (Oct 4, 2019)

The problem with Mount , who I have,  is that at some point he needs to be rested by Lampard and its difficult to say when.


----------



## elbows (Oct 4, 2019)

The39thStep said:


> The problem with Mount , who I have,  is that at some point he needs to be rested by Lampard and its difficult to say when.



Yeah, thats a big reason why I havent gone ahead with this, especially once I saw that he played 87 mins in the champions league this week.

Other reason is to keep my options open for weeks ahead. I find myself badly wanting 4 forward slots more than ever this season. Which is funny considering how a lot of the pre-season theories had people loading up on defenders and using one of their forward slots to save money (eg Greenwood). Actually Fez909 did an especially extreme version of this, and has shown restraint in only moving very gradually and slightly away from that over the subsequent 6 weeks. I know that if I had started off that way then I'd have dumped the plan after week 1!


----------



## elbows (Oct 4, 2019)

Since its not been easy to pick the right captain so far this season, and there are many obvious choices again this weekend, I suppose I may as well try to stop turning the choice into a hideous dilemma and try to have some fun with it.

If I had Aubameyang I think I would captain him this week, but I dont. Probably I should get Sterling in and captain him. But he failed me twice as captain already this season. So maybe I will go for Pukki as the fun option.

I tried Abraham last week as a fun differential option. It didnt work.


----------



## Fez909 (Oct 4, 2019)

elbows said:


> Actually Fez909 did an especially extreme version of this


Yep, bit of a failure that. Ah, well. Still time to catch up


----------



## starfish (Oct 4, 2019)

Just so that it comes as no surprise or shock in the morning. Ive sold KDB & bought back Sterling.


----------



## elbows (Oct 4, 2019)

Fez909 said:


> Yep, bit of a failure that. Ah, well. Still time to catch up



Yeah, as someone who is used to falling much further behind in the first half of the season than you have, I would not worry about your performance so far.

I was a bit surprised you didnt use the opportunity of your wildcard to change the balance of your team a bit more than you did, but the approach you took could yet pay off for you.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Oct 4, 2019)

elbows said:


> Three blanks and you are out tends to be my rule



i take a similar approach

it's usually followed by a hat-trick the week after

:facepaw:


----------



## elbows (Oct 4, 2019)

Puddy_Tat said:


> i take a similar approach
> 
> it's usually followed by a hat-trick the week after
> 
> :facepaw:



My problem is there are other reasons I end up getting rid of perfectly good players too often, even when they havent been blanking. So far this season my biggest mistake was benching McGinn and then selling him the next week. Good thing I'm not afraid to quickly correct such mistakes.

Selling Sterling was a deliberate short-term move because I was afraid he would be benched, and that one paid off for me when it mattered to me, especially since the other moves I did that week worked. I'm likely to get him back shortly, but I dont know if I will regret that, since I was already going off him a bit when I sold him. Because he did do 3 blanks in that period, its just I didnt even wait for the final one which was a benched in real life blank.

Studying the fixtures makes me think that its almost certain I will have to break my 3 blanks rule for both Pukki and Abraham for a while yet, if they dont perform this week. Hopefully they will perform well so that I dont give this angle a second thought. But either way this means if I cannot resist Callum Wilson for the next set of fixtures after the break, I will give Aguero the chop - always especially painful watching him of all players in the first games after selling him.


----------



## elbows (Oct 5, 2019)

Got away with selling Son nicely 

Now will I get away with captaining Pukki?


----------



## Lord Camomile (Oct 5, 2019)

Lord Camomile said:


> FFFFFFUUUUUUUCK!!
> 
> BBC and FPL both gave the goal to Coleman, WHO I HAVE, only for them to retroactively give the goal to Calvert-Lewin, WHO I DO NOT HAVE, who apparently dove in to "nod it over the line", the absolute, goal stealing, David Nugent prick
> 
> Three fucking points, that cost me.


And now the dickhead has got himself sent off, while on a clean sheet  

Oh, and it was at 55 minutes, so didn't even get the extra point for making it to 60!

Fuck this game.


----------



## butchersapron (Oct 5, 2019)

Lord Camomile said:


> And now the dickhead has got himself sent off, while on a clean sheet


I triple captained him!!!


----------



## butchersapron (Oct 5, 2019)

Utterly pathetic red card btw McNeill is a shit.


----------



## elbows (Oct 5, 2019)

Haha this week is a total disaster for me that can only be slightly saved if it remains a disaster for everyone else too, which is questionable given tomorrows fixtures.

I dont have any Coleman sympathy because he injured my Burnley defender who struggled on but then had to go off before getting the 60 mins & clean sheet points too.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Oct 5, 2019)

while i've got 6 players who are not in action until tomorrow / monday, i have 13 points on the bench and 6 on the field so far

i can feel a 

 

coming on


----------



## SpackleFrog (Oct 6, 2019)

Fingers crossed that keeping the faith with Sterling pays off! Already done my free transfer for GW9, Pukki OUT, Vardy IN!


----------



## Fez909 (Oct 6, 2019)

SpackleFrog said:


> Fingers crossed that keeping the faith with Sterling pays off! Already done my free transfer for GW9, Pukki OUT, Vardy IN!


Good move but risky doing it so early!


----------



## Lord Camomile (Oct 6, 2019)

Christing hell! I thought Ryan getting 7 points was my one boon from yesterday, but then Foster sitting on the bench got 10!  



Fez909 said:


> Good move but risky doing it so early!


Aye, always tempting, but as much as possible I try to leave it until close to the deadline. Especially with the international break coming up, Vardy might.. oh, never mind


----------



## SpackleFrog (Oct 6, 2019)

Fez909 said:


> Good move but risky doing it so early!



Nah Vardy won't be playing in international break so I reckon I'm safe. Plus a shed load of people dumping Pukki, I had a nice bit of profit from him as had him since he was £6.6m and didn't want that to decrease.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Oct 6, 2019)

Season is already a write-off for me.


----------



## elbows (Oct 6, 2019)

elbows said:


> Haha this week is a total disaster for me that can only be slightly saved if it remains a disaster for everyone else too, which is questionable given tomorrows fixtures.



Went as well as I could possibly have hoped for, which included having to hope that some of my own players did badly today due to other people captaining them, and they did. So now this week I've just taken a mild pummelling (magnified by spending 8 points) rather than total annihilation.

Well done to Fez909 for beating me in the H2H - it was almost a foregone conclusion after yesterday, as I needed duds in all the right places and a stupidly high score from Aguero, and I didnt really expect one give what I've seen from him in recent weeks and questions about how well man city would do without De Bruyne.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Oct 6, 2019)

Lord Camomile said:


> Aye, always tempting, but as much as possible I try to leave it until close to the deadline. Especially with the international break coming up, Vardy might.. oh, never mind


And having said that, I'm now thinking of making my transfers now before the prices change and I can't afford them, again.

Wildcard is quite tempting, with the international break to tinker in.


----------



## starfish (Oct 6, 2019)

I dont think ive ever said this before but nice one Chelsea. Saved me in the H2H as was behind a lot.


----------



## belboid (Oct 6, 2019)

I meant to swap Foster in for Pickford, although as I was also going to swap in King for Ayew, that one balanced out.  No way was I gonna be daft enough to play Dunk, he was always staying third on the bench.


----------



## starfish (Oct 6, 2019)

belboid said:


> I meant to swap Foster in for Pickford, although as I was also going to swap in King for Ayew, that one balanced out.  No way was I gonna be daft enough to play Dunk, he was always staying third on the bench.


I chose Dunk over Ryan. Wasnt confident or daft enough to play both.


----------



## belboid (Oct 6, 2019)

starfish said:


> I chose Dunk over Ryan. Wasnt confident or daft enough to play both.


Ryan would have made lots more sense.  At least he was bound to face lots of shots.


----------



## elbows (Oct 18, 2019)

Sounds like Klopp kept his cards too close to his chest when it came to discussing Salah availability this weekend.


----------



## The39thStep (Oct 18, 2019)

Gonna have to make a decision about my two Norwich players after the weekend. Ones deffo going but Im undecided on the other


----------



## starfish (Oct 18, 2019)

Sold Foden for McTominay. Wow.


----------



## elbows (Oct 19, 2019)

Sold Aguero for Callum Wilson, parp parp all aboard the risky doom bus.


----------



## elbows (Oct 19, 2019)

A lovely broad array of captain choices made by people again this week. Shame its only happening because the usual reliable options havent been reliable.

I'm trying Wilson, and that may well be the end of my unconservative captain choices for a while.


----------



## elbows (Oct 19, 2019)

butchersapron said:


> Upcoming run too much to ignore.



For my own purely selfish team reasons, I hope your timing getting rid of Pukki turns out to be as bad as your timing when bringing him in!


----------



## butchersapron (Oct 19, 2019)

elbows said:


> For my own purely selfish team reasons, I hope your timing getting rid of Pukki turns out to be as bad as your timing when bringing him in!


My timing on every single thing this season (and last) has been impeccably atrocious. So i think you should be ok.


----------



## butchersapron (Oct 19, 2019)

I think i'm on for about my 5th defeat in a row against abandoned teams.


----------



## elbows (Oct 19, 2019)

Dont seem to be able to rely on form or fixtures at the moment - this season has gone very strange! Another week of 'will everyone elses week be as bad as mine?', two of these in a row!

Aguero and Mahrez are on the bench, seems I am actually quite good at Pep roulette but thats nothing to shout about when I cant find the right players to replace my abandoned man city players with! And I shouldnt be making these sorts of comments before those players have had a chance to possibly come on later and do something.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Oct 19, 2019)




----------



## belboid (Oct 21, 2019)

Definitely the right week to captain Aube and bung Lundstram onto the bench.


----------



## SpackleFrog (Oct 21, 2019)

For I think the 3rd time this season I've been saved in the H2H by Lundstram coming off the bench.


----------



## AverageJoe (Oct 22, 2019)

SpackleFrog said:


> For I think the 3rd time this season I've been saved in the H2H by Lundstram coming off the bench.



Me too. Third on my bench. I'm one point behind going into the match and he scores me six points


----------



## elbows (Oct 22, 2019)

I won my H2H due to him too, but not from the bench as I never bench him these days, he always starts in my team.


----------



## butchersapron (Oct 22, 2019)

One assist and one clean sheet (with a booking) for me this week. A week in which i played my wildcard.


----------



## Fez909 (Oct 22, 2019)

I got my second draw of the season. Annoying as fuck as I thought I'd won it, but forgot I'd taken a hit


----------



## elbows (Oct 22, 2019)

butchersapron said:


> One assist and one clean sheet (with a booking) for me this week. A week in which i played my wildcard.



At least it was a week where most people and players did terribly, so its not like you are staring at a team full of obvious losers who must be sold ASAP.

I might even get away without spending points on transfers for this next week, since its so unclear which players or teams will find form again soonest. May as well just wait and see rather than guessing, although since I currently only have one man city player and their next two fixtures look good, I will probably use my free transfer.


----------



## rekil (Oct 22, 2019)

My keeper wasn't even in the squad.


----------



## SpackleFrog (Oct 22, 2019)

elbows said:


> At least it was a week where most people and players did terribly, so its not like you are staring at a team full of obvious losers who must be sold ASAP.
> 
> I might even get away without spending points on transfers for this next week, since its so unclear which players or teams will find form again soonest. May as well just wait and see rather than guessing, although since I currently only have one man city player and their next two fixtures look good, I will probably use my free transfer.



Am considering taking a leaf out of your book and taking an 8 point hit, which I never ever do. But used my wildcard early and think I need to sort some things out.


----------



## elbows (Oct 22, 2019)

SpackleFrog said:


> Am considering taking a leaf out of your book and taking an 8 point hit, which I never ever do. But used my wildcard early and think I need to sort some things out.



If it helps, my best ever season, which involved 2207 points and a rank of 111,858, involved the following transfer points spent:

0,0,4,0,4,4,8,4,4,12,0,0,16,4,4,8,16,8,4,4,0,0,4,8,8,0,4,4,0,4,0,12,8,12,24,8,24,8

I would never recommend that to anyone, but if I can do it that much and mostly get away with it, then other people should not be afraid to spend 8 points at least a few times per season, when it makes sense to do so!


----------



## SpackleFrog (Oct 22, 2019)

elbows said:


> If it helps, my best ever season, which involved 2207 points and a rank of 111,858, involved the following transfer points spent:
> 
> 0,0,4,0,4,4,8,4,4,12,0,0,16,4,4,8,16,8,4,4,0,0,4,8,8,0,4,4,0,4,0,12,8,12,24,8,24,8
> 
> I would never recommend that to anyone, but if I can do it that much and mostly get away with it, then other people should not be afraid to spend 8 points at least a few times per season, when it makes sense to do so!



Wow that's a lot! 

I think I'm gonna go for it - I want rid of Heaton, Ceballos and Greenwood and apart from the lack of contribution from Ceballos and Greenwood/keeper problems as Villa play Citeh and Liverpool, I'm quite happy with the team. Definitely keeping Super John McGinn but need to bench him.


----------



## elbows (Oct 22, 2019)

SpackleFrog said:


> Wow that's a lot!
> 
> I think I'm gonna go for it - I want rid of Heaton, Ceballos and Greenwood and apart from the lack of contribution from Ceballos and Greenwood/keeper problems as Villa play Citeh and Liverpool, I'm quite happy with the team. Definitely keeping Super John McGinn but need to bench him.



Yeah I spend far too much. First season I spent 180 points on transfers, then 320 (way too much even for my style of play!), then 232, then 224. I've spent 36 points already this season, but my target remains to spend less than ever before (maybe I can get it down to 120 points for the season if I'm not hit by many injury nightmares).

Do you have some spare money in the bank? I usually only convince myself to spend 8 points or more if the players I am bringing in excite me a lot with their points potential and I can genuinely believe that the transfer will be paid for in a week or two. Those players you are unhappy with are all rather cheap, do you have enough good options to replace them with?


----------



## SpackleFrog (Oct 22, 2019)

elbows said:


> Yeah I spend far too much. First season I spent 180 points on transfers, then 320 (way too much even for my style of play!), then 232, then 224. I've spent 36 points already this season, but my target remains to spend less than ever before (maybe I can get it down to 120 points for the season if I'm not hit by many injury nightmares).
> 
> Do you have some spare money in the bank? I usually only convince myself to spend 8 points or more if the players I am bringing in excite me a lot with their points potential and I can genuinely believe that the transfer will be paid for in a week or two. Those players you are unhappy with are all rather cheap, do you have enough good options to replace them with?



Yeah definitely I reckon - had planned to get Henderson in for Heaton anyway (Englands number 1, England Englands number 1) and wish I'd already done it to be honest, and need a decent playable bench. Catching price rises too, I'm very happy with my team value this year and want to build it up further before the wildcard in January. Maybe don't really need to ditch Ceballos though, not when he's at home to Crystal Palace.


----------



## elbows (Oct 22, 2019)

I was happy with my team value but I've stagnated in recent weeks so now I am not. To make any difference this season to my usual ludicrous amount of transfers, I've just had to watch a bunch of price rises and falls pass me by. I hate doing this, but if I dont try I will never find out if it works as well for me as the old strategy. And my team is still worth £102.9 right now, but under the old approach it would be more like £103.6-ish.


----------



## elbows (Oct 22, 2019)

On that note I see they finally got the stats on the Status page working, so we can see that the most valuable teams so far are up to £106-£105.5.

Normally I am happy to get about half of the rise in team value that these sorts of teams have got, because they spend incredible amounts on points and totally sacrifice their total points and overall rank in the process. And yes, so far thats true this season too and they all have crappy ranks. But a few of the top 5 have spent way less transfer points than I'm used to seeing from them, eg one of them has spent 0,12,24,8,4,8,4,0,4 so far, which strongly resembles how some latter parts of my seasons tend to look for points spent on transfers. I would never spend 24 points at this stage in a season though, that sort of spend for me is reserved for irresistible double gameweeks in the latter stages of a season.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Oct 23, 2019)

I'm sorry, but I had to delete my account. Need to where possible remove sources of stress and FF is certainly that. Apologies if it's fucked up the H2H league.


----------



## big eejit (Oct 24, 2019)

S☼I said:


> I'm sorry, but I had to delete my account. Need to where possible remove sources of stress and FF is certainly that. Apologies if it's fucked up the H2H league.



You just beat me in the h2h! By one point! Aaaaagggggghhhhh!


----------



## SpackleFrog (Oct 25, 2019)

elbows said:


> Yeah I spend far too much. First season I spent 180 points on transfers, then 320 (way too much even for my style of play!), then 232, then 224. I've spent 36 points already this season, but my target remains to spend less than ever before (maybe I can get it down to 120 points for the season if I'm not hit by many injury nightmares).
> 
> Do you have some spare money in the bank? I usually only convince myself to spend 8 points or more if the players I am bringing in excite me a lot with their points potential and I can genuinely believe that the transfer will be paid for in a week or two. Those players you are unhappy with are all rather cheap, do you have enough good options to replace them with?



Took a 12 point hit in the end! And didn't bring in *anyone* over £6m! But threat of players value falling, wanting players who will go up, meh, I reckon it might work out!


----------



## elbows (Oct 25, 2019)

SpackleFrog said:


> Took a 12 point hit in the end! And didn't bring in *anyone* over £6m! But threat of players value falling, wanting players who will go up, meh, I reckon it might work out!



The one time I spent 12 points so far this season was the last time I had a great week.

This week I managed to spend nothing on transfers, just used my free one.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Oct 25, 2019)

bugger

there's a friday evening game.  hadn't noticed yesterday, and not home in time to do anything this evening.


----------



## belboid (Oct 25, 2019)

I was tempted to buy Perez yesterday as well.  But went for Ndidi


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Oct 25, 2019)

i had been thinking about getting vardy back

sod it


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Oct 25, 2019)




----------



## big eejit (Oct 25, 2019)

Bought Vardy for my wife's team - 17 points. Benched Pérez for her - 18 points. He's first sub so she could still have a stormer.


----------



## elbows (Oct 26, 2019)

Aguero is on the bench again. Selling him before last weeks games was the best move I made recently.

My decision to wait at least one more week before getting Vardy has obviously gone very wrong, but at least I am not alone with this one.


----------



## belboid (Oct 26, 2019)

belboid said:


> I was tempted to buy Perez yesterday as well.  But went for Ndidi


And who did I flog to get Ndidi in?  Gundogan.

I'm shit at this game!


----------



## The39thStep (Oct 27, 2019)

Right that's the end of Norwich players , I'll have to do it over a couple of weeks.


----------



## elbows (Oct 27, 2019)

The39thStep said:


> Right that's the end of Norwich players , I'll have to do it over a couple of weeks.



I had to start doing that last night due to a looming price increase for Vardy. 

Now Salahs ankle could yet turn this coming week into a 12 point transfer spend for me.


----------



## elbows (Nov 2, 2019)

In recent seasons I usually manage to find one decent new player and get him in my team for week 1. This season its Lundstram, who has scored twice today.

Admittedly he was on my bench for week 1, but I heard good things from his first game and played him in week 2 where he got a goal and 14 points. This meant I avoided painful lessons about benching him, which some will be experiencing profoundly today.


----------



## belboid (Nov 2, 2019)

This weeks transfer dilemma was whether to swap Patricio for Ederson, or van Dijk for Robertson.  Guess which I went for?


----------



## Fez909 (Nov 2, 2019)

Swapped Otamendi out as I was sick of the benchings. 

For Mendy. Who was benched.


----------



## The39thStep (Nov 2, 2019)

elbows said:


> In recent seasons I usually manage to find one decent new player and get him in my team for week 1. This season its Lundstram, who has scored twice today.
> 
> Admittedly he was on my bench for week 1, but I heard good things from his first game and played him in week 2 where he got a goal and 14 points. This meant I avoided painful lessons about benching him, which some will be experiencing profoundly today.


I managed to put him on the bench when I was messing around with formations and potential transfers and didn’t change him back .


----------



## elbows (Nov 2, 2019)

I checked and I was talking bollocks about usually picking one great 'new' player for week one. I've only managed it once before Lundstram, with Salah, who I probably proceeded to sell and buy back at least 3 times during the rest of that season.

Lundstram has saved my season from being completely mediocre so far. So the wheels didnt quite fall off my season, but like many others the vehicle has been making some alarming noises of late, some of the old certainties are gone. Especially with many of the most expensive players. Its possible to imagine fielding a competitive team even if £10m was stolen from our budgets. OK perhaps thats an exaggeration but hopefully you know what I mean.


----------



## belboid (Nov 3, 2019)

could really do with Ndidi getting a minor injury in the warm up so Walker can come on for him.   21 points on my bench so far, with two still to play


----------



## Lord Camomile (Nov 4, 2019)

Wildcard deployed, multiple bandwagons joined, Salah jettisoned.


----------



## marty21 (Nov 4, 2019)

a not that bad 64 points this week, would have beaten the majority of the teams in the H2H league - obviously did't beat the time I was playing though


----------



## belboid (Nov 8, 2019)

hmmm, top play the wildcard or the free hit....


----------



## Lord Camomile (Nov 8, 2019)

belboid said:


> hmmm, top play the wildcard or the free hit....


I played my wildcard this week, not realising it was another international break next week 

Tend to save free hits for those one-off mad weeks towards the end of the season when trying to juggle double GWs with subsequent weeks when barely anyone's playing.


----------



## belboid (Nov 8, 2019)

Between this weeks fixtures and injuries and general lack of them scoring any points, I needed to make severe changes this week.  Obviously I remembered all about the international break.


----------



## butchersapron (Nov 9, 2019)

I have chosen quite deliberately to leave lundstram on the bench yet again.


----------



## rekil (Nov 9, 2019)

butchersapron said:


> I have chosen quite deliberately to leave lundstram on the bench yet again.


Ta for that last week. I needed the W.


----------



## butchersapron (Nov 9, 2019)

copliker said:


> Ta for that last week. I needed the W.


That was very far from being the first game not picking him to start has cost me. Sure it won't be the last either.


----------



## SpackleFrog (Nov 9, 2019)

To add to my smugness at getting rid of Pukki before he fell in price and getting in Vardy before he rose in price, this week I got in Deulofeu


----------



## elbows (Nov 9, 2019)

SpackleFrog said:


> To add to my smugness at getting rid of Pukki before he fell in price and getting in Vardy before he rose in price, this week I got in Deulofeu



And I spent 8 points on transfers, so you were 20 points ahead of me in H2H battle before today even started.

I've already given up on this battle, since it is not that likely that Tielemans and Mane will get 20+ points more than Salah and McGinn. I'm getting a bit ahead of myself in regards this and a few other players but since Tomori is due to get 3 bonus points, I dont have any reasons to be cheerful about this week.


----------



## SpackleFrog (Nov 9, 2019)

elbows said:


> And I spent 8 points on transfers, so you were 20 points ahead of me in H2H battle before today even started.
> 
> I've already given up on this battle, since it is not that likely that Tielemans and Mane will get 20+ points more than Salah and McGinn. I'm getting a bit ahead of myself in regards this and a few other players but since Tomori is due to get 3 bonus points, I dont have any reasons to be cheerful about this week.



Unlucky!


----------



## elbows (Nov 20, 2019)

Well done on your inevitable H2H victory over me. I'm glad you beat me by loads since if I'm going to lose I'd rather it not be as a result of my transfer points spending!

And now the calm before the storm. 4 Gameweeks in the next 19 days. 9 in the next 42 days. Perhaps the pack wont be so close together by the time this madness ends.


----------



## SpackleFrog (Nov 20, 2019)

elbows said:


> Well done on your inevitable H2H victory over me. I'm glad you beat me by loads since if I'm going to lose I'd rather it not be as a result of my transfer points spending!
> 
> And now the calm before the storm. 4 Gameweeks in the next 19 days. 9 in the next 42 days. Perhaps the pack wont be so close together by the time this madness ends.



Happy to help you out by completely destroying you 

Yeah next few weeks could shake things up, I'm actually not really sure what to do with my midfield. Was gonna get Son in but no idea how Mourinho will affect Spurs! Could get worse, or they could suddenly come good.


----------



## elbows (Nov 20, 2019)

Yeah. Son has really helped my team at key stages in previous seasons but I wasnt planning to seriously consider him till around Christmas so have some time to see what happens there.

The midfield differentials scene keeps showing promise and choice but then going cold without most options coming good. So I expect there are quite a lot of fpl players right now who are seeking to differentiate their teams from the increasingly common template, and not finding that much choice. Especially given fixtures of certain key teams in next 5 gameweeks.

So on that front I'm finding things a bit dull at the moment, although I usually get that feeling multiple times most seasons and it tends not to last.


----------



## elbows (Nov 20, 2019)

My own attempt to overcome that boredom has simply settled on a double Leicester midfield (as well as Vardy) for now. And with winter rotation in mind, I'm starting to beef up my bench, which always annoys me as I dont enjoy bench dilemmas.


----------



## SpackleFrog (Nov 20, 2019)

elbows said:


> My own attempt to overcome that boredom has simply settled on a double Leicester midfield (as well as Vardy) for now. And with winter rotation in mind, I'm starting to beef up my bench, which always annoys me as I dont enjoy bench dilemmas.



Tielemans or Barnes? With Maddison obvs.

I quite want Maddison, that's the other option. Also want Mane but don't want to let go of Sterling or Salah.


----------



## elbows (Nov 21, 2019)

Salahs ankle made it easier than usual to ditch him, I already did this move before the last gameweek.

I did Tielemans first, again before last gameweek. But it quickly ended up not feeling like something to do instead of Maddison, so now I've done Maddison too. I'm pretty sure this wont look like a good move every week, so I wonder how long I will stick with it - could quickly end up looking like I'd be better off with a Leicester defender instead of one of these midfielders.

I think I've got butchers apron in the H2H this week, so I'm rather showing my hand here. Never mind, I dont mind doing this sometimes. May as well also reveal that I'm spending 4 points on transfers this week unless there are fresh injury concerns which could see it leap to 8 or even 12.

eit - oh yeah and I got rid of De Bruyne, retaining Sterling. I may switch Sterling to De Bruyne if the latter shows more promise this week or if I need the funds. Or I might ditch Man City completely for a little while. All of this detail means I am only keeping one move private this week.


----------



## butchersapron (Nov 21, 2019)

elbows said:


> Salahs ankle made it easier than usual to ditch him, I already did this move before the last gameweek.
> 
> I did Tielemans first, again before last gameweek. But it quickly ended up not feeling like something to do instead of Maddison, so now I've done Maddison too. I'm pretty sure this wont look like a good move every week, so I wonder how long I will stick with it - could quickly end up looking like I'd be better off with a Leicester defender instead of one of these midfielders.
> 
> I think I've got butchers apron in the H2H this week, so I'm rather showing my hand here. Never mind, I dont mind doing this sometimes. May as well also reveal that I'm spending 4 points on transfers this week unless there are fresh injury concerns which could see it leap to 8 or even 12.


I'm doing at least 4, probably 8 - looks pretty similar to what you're saying in terms of players as well.


----------



## elbows (Nov 21, 2019)

butchersapron said:


> I'm doing at least 4, probably 8 - looks pretty similar to what you're saying in terms of players as well.



Aside from the defensive positions, our teams were already pretty darn similar last week.

If I lose it will probably be the defensive differences or me fucking up with who I leave on the bench.

Good luck


----------



## elbows (Nov 21, 2019)

Or captain choices. Leicester away at Brighton when I have three offensive players makes me feel like I've put too many eggs in one basket, and that feeling massively increases if I also captain Vardy. But I might do this anyway and hope that if it doesnt pay off this time, it will later, if I just stop fiddling. I'm not good at sticking to medium term plans so I will struggle to stick if there is a bad week.


----------



## SpackleFrog (Nov 21, 2019)

Think De Bruyne and Salah are going for me too - perhaps only temporarily in Salah's case though. At least a minus 4 beckons.


----------



## butchersapron (Nov 21, 2019)

elbows said:


> Aside from the defensive positions, our teams were already pretty darn similar last week.
> 
> If I lose it will probably be the defensive differences or me fucking up with who I leave on the b
> Good luck


I should say I have an alternate plan as well, lest I go with that win and then arouse suspicions of tricking you.


----------



## elbows (Nov 21, 2019)

butchersapron said:


> I should say I have an alternate plan as well, lest I go with that win and then arouse suspicions of tricking you.



Yeah no problem, my plan for this week was already locked in before I started showing my hand today anyway, so I cant take any action in response to anything you might reveal!


----------



## elbows (Nov 21, 2019)

Not that I can claim to be untrickable this week, since its ourselves that usually trick us in this game. Well for me at least this is easy to say, in part because I've never spent less than 180 points on transfers in a season lol.


----------



## SpackleFrog (Nov 22, 2019)

elbows said:


> Not that I can claim to be untrickable this week, since its ourselves that usually trick us in this game. Well for me at least this is easy to say, in part because I've never spent less than 180 points on transfers in a season lol.



I think you're a bad influence. I'm genuinely considering binning Salah and De Bruyne and taking an 8 point hit to get 2 Spurs players in this week!


----------



## elbows (Nov 22, 2019)

Well I wont be held responsible, and most of the time I go on about excessive points transfers its to take the piss out of my self, explain my strategy (which I'm not convinced is going to be a strategy that pays off especially big this season), encourage others not o be afraid to spend a few points once in a while, but nowhere near as many as me.

Even I have come to hate spending 8 points. I was hoping to avoid it completely this season, but I cant. I sure want to minimise it though.

And I would be even less inclined to spend 8 points if I were doing brilliantly at H2H. Granted even with my points spending, most of my H2H losses are not caused by transfer spend, far fewer than people might guess. But when that does happen its a massive reason to kick yourself, and thats no fun.

If I had your team and was being very restrained I would spend 4 points, not 8. Ditch Salah but make your current dream team a reality over 2 weeks, not one. Especially since it seems pertinent to put one Spurs egg in your basket at a time, although there is potential reward from ignoring this and taking that risk for sure.


----------



## SpackleFrog (Nov 22, 2019)

elbows said:


> Well I wont be held responsible, and most of the time I go on about excessive points transfers its to take the piss out of my self, explain my strategy (which I'm not convinced is going to be a strategy that pays off especially big this season), encourage others not o be afraid to spend a few points once in a while, but nowhere near as many as me.
> 
> Even I have come to hate spending 8 points. I was hoping to avoid it completely this season, but I cant. I sure want to minimise it though.
> 
> ...



Useful thoughts! I could hold De Bruyne one more week I guess...but even then, price rises!

Also I feel like I haven't done many fun things this season (apart from getting Deulofeu but that worked so it's less whimsical) and I want Son now.


----------



## elbows (Nov 22, 2019)

Well if I've got my heart set on a player and I dont want to wait, I would show no restraint, so I know the feeling. Especially since I get bored if I lack at least a couple of differentials with relatively low ownership. The wacky choices dont stop being great fun for me if they hit the ground running in my team though, I can gloat about them for weeks!

Currently not much in the way of price changes looming tonight for players you've been talking about most recently, but its still a bit too early on Friday to make a final comment about that. And players you mentioned a little bit earlier than that do have likely price changes soon, eg I'll be surprised if Vardy, Maddison and Jimenez dont go up tonight though, and can quite possibly add Mane to that list since there will probably be a fair few people who have had enough of the Salah fitness uncertainty and can no longer resist moving sideways to Mane.


----------



## SpackleFrog (Nov 23, 2019)

elbows said:


> Well if I've got my heart set on a player and I dont want to wait, I would show no restraint, so I know the feeling. Especially since I get bored if I lack at least a couple of differentials with relatively low ownership. The wacky choices dont stop being great fun for me if they hit the ground running in my team though, I can gloat about them for weeks!
> 
> Currently not much in the way of price changes looming tonight for players you've been talking about most recently, but its still a bit too early on Friday to make a final comment about that. And players you mentioned a little bit earlier than that do have likely price changes soon, eg I'll be surprised if Vardy, Maddison and Jimenez dont go up tonight though, and can quite possibly add Mane to that list since there will probably be a fair few people who have had enough of the Salah fitness uncertainty and can no longer resist moving sideways to Mane.



Done it. Taken the 8 point hit. And I couldn't even be sensible and get Maddison who is definitely going up in price and has amazing fixtures.


----------



## elbows (Nov 23, 2019)

Most of them failed to go up in price last night though (Jimenez the most notable exception). So none of them can go up before this gameweeks deadline, meaning I could buy them in later today for the next gameweek instead. Not even sure which of them will go up tonight, since the gameweek deadline being reached does cause some kind of adjustment compared to what the price tracking sites are showing right now.


----------



## butchersapron (Nov 23, 2019)

Went with my other plan. Was going to lose Sterling to get in Maddisson, TAA and either Gomez or lovren - decided i can't trust liv defence and Sterling has an angry 13 pointer in him.


----------



## SpackleFrog (Nov 23, 2019)

SpackleFrog said:


> Done it. Taken the 8 point hit. And I couldn't even be sensible and get Maddison who is definitely going up in price and has amazing fixtures.



Captain Son with a goal and an assist before half time. I am a jammy fucker.


----------



## butchersapron (Nov 23, 2019)

Can't trust liv.


----------



## butchersapron (Nov 23, 2019)

Can't trust VAR.

Joke


----------



## elbows (Nov 23, 2019)

Time to find out whether the 'Sterling plays in a better position when Mendy plays' stuff will actually turn into points today.

I'm always happy when Son gets points, even when I dont own him. Will probably own him very soon indeed (just waiting to see what Man City are like this evening).

I suppose it would still have been possible to imagine Lundstram saving me tomorrow against you butchersapron, but if Mount stays on the bench in real life then you'll have Lundstram anyway and I will probably end up toast. Subject of course to how tight it is in general between us so far and that I havent seen the final bps points yet or how De Bruyne does for you.


----------



## belboid (Nov 23, 2019)

I can no longer see my current points scored when I’m on my phone. If I go to ‘Points’ it shows me last weeks total and moving it onto this week just moves me to the My Team page. It’s most frustrating. Is it just me?


----------



## SpackleFrog (Nov 24, 2019)

belboid said:


> I can no longer see my current points scored when I’m on my phone. If I go to ‘Points’ it shows me last weeks total and moving it onto this week just moves me to the My Team page. It’s most frustrating. Is it just me?



You're on 54 if it helps. 1 point behind me.


----------



## belboid (Nov 24, 2019)

SpackleFrog said:


> You're on 54 if it helps. 1 point behind me.


Hmm, could do with McGill scoring an own goal then getting sent off if I’m to top you in our head to head.


----------



## butchersapron (Nov 24, 2019)

I has that for ages on the app.manual refresh via pull down made it update but always went back to old data next time i opened it. Sorted itself now somehow.


----------



## SpackleFrog (Nov 24, 2019)

belboid said:


> Hmm, could do with McGill scoring an own goal then getting sent off if I’m to top you in our head to head.



Fingers crossed for you 

I've got away with one there really after some daftish transfers.


----------



## elbows (Nov 24, 2019)

Ooh Lundstram got me so very close to not losing against butchersapron but it was not enough, my 4 point transfer spend cost me in the H2H this week, I guess I lost by 1 point! Well done 

Not long till a burst of rapid gameweek insanity is upon us. A chance to move on quickly if the first two of them are disasters.

Unlike this week where I first had a case of thinking I was doing better this week relative to everyone else than I actually was by the end of Saturday, and now have to sit through a few days of going backwards before I can even start licking my wounds.


----------



## belboid (Nov 24, 2019)

butchersapron said:


> I has that for ages on the app.manual refresh via pull down made it update but always went back to old data next time i opened it. Sorted itself now somehow.


App! Hadn’t even thought of that. Seems to work alright, ta. 

Sadly doesn’t seem to help with my crappy team selection. Only 13 points on my bench today, including the suspended dood.


----------



## butchersapron (Nov 24, 2019)

elbows said:


> Ooh Lundstram got me so very close to not losing against butchersapron but it was not enough, my 4 point transfer spend cost me in the H2H this week, I guess I lost by 1 point! Well done
> 
> Not long till a burst of rapid gameweek insanity is upon us. A chance to move on quickly if the first two of them are disasters.
> 
> Unlike this week where I first had a case of thinking I was doing better this week relative to everyone else than I actually was by the end of Saturday, and now have to sit through a few days of going backwards before I can even start licking my wounds.


I was lucky Lord Lundstram got heself booked.


----------



## SpackleFrog (Nov 25, 2019)

belboid said:


> App! Hadn’t even thought of that. Seems to work alright, ta.
> 
> Sadly doesn’t seem to help with my crappy team selection. Only 13 points on my bench today, including the suspended dood.



Unlucky. Can't believe you didn't back Mousset though! Had a great game until he got injured.


----------



## belboid (Nov 26, 2019)

SpackleFrog said:


> Unlucky. Can't believe you didn't back Mousset though! Had a great game until he got injured.


Yeah, cant believe I did tht.  Left him out for fecking Mount! Who was only ever going to play 20 minutes. Grrrrrr.


----------



## big eejit (Nov 27, 2019)

Abraham off injured. Who will you get to replace him if he's out for a few weeks?


----------



## big eejit (Nov 27, 2019)

Batshuyi would mean you keep great Chelsea fixtures. 

Southampton have good fixtures so Ings a possibility.

Sheffield United also good fixtures so Mousset could be great, but he's currently flagged.


----------



## elbows (Nov 28, 2019)

Rashford would be the other option I would consider, but their fixtures should help me to avoid that move for a little while at least (apart from the first game that I would quite like him for).

I might consider swapping Mount for Pulisic and playing 5 midfielders, leaving Abraham on the bench.

I think I am too greedy for more than 6 points and too wary of Southamptons home form to try Ings yet, but I think there is a fair chance I will regret this stance.

I have other moves to make too so am likely staring at a 8 point hit for this gameweek. Looks like I will go some weeks without any Man City players, just a question of how many weeks I can do that before I feel I have to give that up.


----------



## big eejit (Nov 29, 2019)

Abraham definitely out for at least one game. Could easy be at least two with next game so soon. 

I can't afford Rashford but mousset no longer flagged. Form player, form team, good fixtures. Hmmm.


----------



## butchersapron (Nov 30, 2019)

if Lord Lundstram kills me this week i'm deleting the league. Feels like i'm the only one fighting him right now.


----------



## elbows (Nov 30, 2019)

Other hills to die on are available. How come you ever bought him?


----------



## butchersapron (Nov 30, 2019)

elbows said:


> Other hills to die on are available. How come you ever bought him?


To get the money from the inevitable price rise.


----------



## elbows (Nov 30, 2019)

Fair enough. Hope you have fun cashing him in eventually. I'll stick with playing him, and unlike most of the rest of my team he isnt a bandwagon I jumped on for lack of imagination, I had him in week 1.


----------



## elbows (Nov 30, 2019)

Looking ahead to the midweek games, I wonder how many amazon prime games I can watch simultaneously!


----------



## butchersapron (Nov 30, 2019)

Here comes that sterling 13+ i talked about - just as i flog him


----------



## Fez909 (Nov 30, 2019)

I'm shit this year. Second week in a row I've forgotten to make my transfers.

I'm probably on 5 weeks or more of missed deadlines now


----------



## belboid (Nov 30, 2019)

Another week of tactical genius. Swapping Van Dijk out for Robertson.


----------



## starfish (Nov 30, 2019)

Looks like im on for my 4th loss in a row.


----------



## big eejit (Dec 1, 2019)

Chelsea and West Ham combine to screw up my cunning plan. Trying to be too clever with a -4 when not needed. Son (c) saving my gameweek so far.


----------



## SpackleFrog (Dec 2, 2019)

Got in Zaha while drunk after 5 days of picketing. Instantly regretted it. 

Paid off though! My luck is really in this season.


----------



## belboid (Dec 3, 2019)

Okay, I have worked out how I'm going to stop my bench from outscoring my main team.

By playing my Bench Boost.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Dec 3, 2019)

Ok, who knew there were midweek games and didn't tell the rest of us?


----------



## elbows (Dec 3, 2019)

Sorry about that, I did make a reference on Saturday to midweek games but I was not completely explicit about it.

I've hardly had any points on my bench this season compared to most previous seasons, and almost the only exception to this has been a sporadic bunch of weeks where 6 points were had by Kelly who I've never put in my starting lineup. Its happened again today with Kelly, but with Rico on my bench as well, who looks like he will end up with 9 points. So already a painful bench tally, especially as nobody I've actually started with has played yet.

At least I didnt have any Man City assets to let me down today, so despite my bench errors I'm already feeling quite cheerful about this midweek gameweek, due to lots of duds in other peoples teams (eg Sterling, De Bruyne, Ederson, Pope, Zaha, Ayew and a bunch of others).


----------



## elbows (Dec 3, 2019)

butchersapron said:


> if Lord Lundstram kills me this week i'm deleting the league. Feels like i'm the only one fighting him right now.



Is that Lundstram I see there in your starting lineup?


----------



## SpackleFrog (Dec 4, 2019)

elbows said:


> Sorry about that, I did make a reference on Saturday to midweek games but I was not completely explicit about it.
> 
> I've hardly had any points on my bench this season compared to most previous seasons, and almost the only exception to this has been a sporadic bunch of weeks where 6 points were had by Kelly who I've never put in my starting lineup. Its happened again today with Kelly, but with Rico on my bench as well, who looks like he will end up with 9 points. So already a painful bench tally, especially as nobody I've actually started with has played yet.
> 
> At least I didnt have any Man City assets to let me down today, so despite my bench errors I'm already feeling quite cheerful about this midweek gameweek, due to lots of duds in other peoples teams (eg Sterling, De Bruyne, Ederson, Pope, Zaha, Ayew and a bunch of others).



I have those Rico points on my bench and am very irritated by them!


----------



## butchersapron (Dec 4, 2019)

elbows said:


> Is that Lundstram I see there in your starting lineup?


I think if there's one game to play him in this season this may well be it. But yes, I did give in on him and pukki both eventually.


----------



## elbows (Dec 4, 2019)

butchersapron said:


> I think if there's one game to play him in this season this may well be it. But yes, I did give in on him and pukki both eventually.



Well for all our sakes I hope his form doesnt plummet in the way Pukkis did when you got him! Not that Lundstram has got many points in the last games anyway.


----------



## elbows (Dec 4, 2019)

Oh Abraham starts, I already sold him, never mind


----------



## elbows (Dec 4, 2019)

Other team news would be Tomori on bench, Greenwood starts, Martial out completely.


----------



## butchersapron (Dec 4, 2019)

Vardy is now the most captained player ever for the game tonight.

I also move Tammy A on this GW, thought he's get maybe 20 minutes if they were losing. But i planned i to bring him back next week. It's can be nice when someone is forced to have a break coming up to this period. I thought tomori wouldn't play, and i was worried about KDB. I can't see him given a rest until the next 3 GW's are done now.


----------



## elbows (Dec 4, 2019)

I was bored with Abraham shortly before he was injured because of how many other people had him, the once obligatory Abraham+Mount double up was dull and never lived up to earlier hat-tricks etc. Dont know if I will get him back. Have Pulisic for now.

I didnt watch games last night but I understand KDB and Sterling were taken off early. I feel like I can only survive without either of them in my team for so long, but maybe I will test my luck on this until it blows up in my face.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Dec 4, 2019)

think i did the right thing in trading salah for mane this week



although should have made him captain


----------



## The39thStep (Dec 5, 2019)

elbows said:


> I was bored with Abraham shortly before he was injured because of how many other people had him, the once obligatory Abraham+Mount double up was dull and never lived up to earlier hat-tricks etc. Dont know if I will get him back. Have Pulisic for now.
> 
> I didnt watch games last night but I understand KDB and Sterling were taken off early. I feel like I can only survive without either of them in my team for so long, but maybe I will test my luck on this until it blows up in my face.


Nothing like foresight. I benched Abrahams after he was injured at the weekend thinking he was still injured.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Dec 5, 2019)

I kept Abraham in, out of a combination of laziness and bloody mindedness 

Of course, I also captained Sterling and kept de Bruyne too. Thank God City got a clean sheet


----------



## belboid (Dec 5, 2019)

18 points from playing my bench boost. My best score since week 1 with four to play.  I may have actually done something right!


----------



## SpackleFrog (Dec 5, 2019)

Deeply regretting getting rid of Abraham and De Bruyne. Even more annoyed that I captained Vardy instead of Mane. Guy looked on fire, at least from MotD highlights.


----------



## belboid (Dec 5, 2019)

Billy Sharp in for Mousset?  That's jolly nice for the ol' fella, I suppose, but bloody useless for my team!


----------



## butchersapron (Dec 5, 2019)

Lordy - needed three points between mouesst and ryan to draw level in h2h tonight. My first sub has three. Mousset doesn't start, but is on bench and looks primed for a 1 point 15 minute special. One of the in-form strikers, who hasn't even played that much time this season dropped at home against one of the shitter defences. Marvelous.


----------



## elbows (Dec 5, 2019)

butchersapron said:


> Lordy - needed three points between mouesst and ryan to draw level in h2h tonight. My first sub has three. Mousset doesn't start, but is on bench and looks primed for a 1 point 15 minute special. One of the in-form strikers, who hasn't even played that much time this season dropped at home against one of the shitter defences. Marvelous.



Two of Moussets goals this season came in games where he played for 27-28 minutes.


----------



## belboid (Dec 5, 2019)

Sharp will be... less so after an hour.


----------



## butchersapron (Dec 5, 2019)

Phew, crept over the line to win by a single point with a third save from ryan about  2 or 3 minutes from full time.


----------



## SpackleFrog (Dec 5, 2019)

belboid said:


> Billy Sharp in for Mousset?  That's jolly nice for the ol' fella, I suppose, but bloody useless for my team!



Same!

Tripleing up on Sheffield Utd at home to Newcastle seemed like a great move too. Was hoping for a 10th straight H2H win but no such luck.


----------



## butchersapron (Dec 7, 2019)

I know it's likely to come back and hurt me but i'm un cpt-ing mane. I can't risk klopp doing a bald move.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Dec 7, 2019)

Finally sold my one defender who has been playing the entire season at Roma, and Coleman who is out for reasons and timeframe "unknown"  

Also finally took the captaincy off Sterling, so I better get a thank you card from him when he gets a hattrick plus two assists today.


----------



## butchersapron (Dec 7, 2019)

Mane not starting. That's a hair transplant right.


----------



## butchersapron (Dec 7, 2019)

I hate. give him 5 mins at least


----------



## butchersapron (Dec 7, 2019)

opp gets kane v points. Of course


----------



## AverageJoe (Dec 7, 2019)

butchersapron said:


> opp gets kane v points. Of course



Soz about that. I did captain Mane as well but had Kane as vice


----------



## marty21 (Dec 8, 2019)

A good weekend thanks to Captain Kane  81 points  the highest score in the H2H league with one game to go. I still might lose though as my opponent may get over the line with sub points


----------



## elbows (Dec 9, 2019)

marty21 said:


> A good weekend thanks to Captain Kane  81 points  the highest score in the H2H league with one game to go. I still might lose though as my opponent may get over the line with sub points



You can't lose, I've only got 2 points coming off my bench. Well done.

I have no H2H luck this season, number of losses runs contrary to my overall points. Never mind!


----------



## marty21 (Dec 9, 2019)

elbows said:


> You can't lose, I've only got 2 points coming off my bench. Well done.
> 
> I have no H2H luck this season, number of losses runs contrary to my overall points. Never mind!


You've got 8 points for Kelly, doesn't that come over ?


----------



## elbows (Dec 9, 2019)

marty21 said:


> You've got 8 points for Kelly, doesn't that come over ?



No, I only have one player who didnt play (Mane) and Pulisic with 2 points is first on my bench, so he comes on, not Kelly.


----------



## rekil (Dec 14, 2019)

vaaaaaaar ffs


----------



## SpackleFrog (Dec 16, 2019)

Barring Zaha playing a blinder I am out of the cup. As usual.


----------



## AverageJoe (Dec 16, 2019)

Never has so much rested on a Palace v Brighton game. 

Oppo has 59 points with Ryan and Ayew to play.

I have 62 points with Kelly to play.

Gonna be *veeerrrrryyyyy* close


----------



## elbows (Dec 16, 2019)

Not having KDB finally blew up in my face so now I will have to correct that. 

My cup opponent doesnt have a goalkeeper that plays, or Salah or KDB or Mane or Vardy, and captained Kane. And they will still end up beating me unless my goalkeeper Ryan does a fair bit better than Stephens. Never mind, I am used to having zero good fortune in fantasy cups.


----------



## marty21 (Dec 16, 2019)

SpackleFrog said:


> Barring Zaha playing a blinder I am out of the cup. As usual.


I won my first round match !

#onthewaytowembley

ETA spoke to soon - I checked on Sunday and I was well ahead - but I'm now 3 behind


----------



## big eejit (Dec 16, 2019)

My cup oppo is a dead team. He did quite well last week as he has Kane capt but he's scored bugger all this week so I'm safely through.


----------



## SpackleFrog (Dec 16, 2019)

My cup opponent is also a dead team. But I sold Salah and De Bruyne, and he didn't. I would have still won anyway but he's got fucking Mason Greenwood coming off the bench. 

I need 10 points from Zaha, who I stupidly transferred in while drunk, to beat him.


----------



## elbows (Dec 16, 2019)

If I'm willing to sacrifice Alexander-Arnold then I could have a team that includes Vardy, Ings, Abraham, Salah, De Bruyne, Son, Alli and Maddison. I bet I wont be able to resist this, although it will take more than one week to get there but thats fine as Salah has no game in week 18 anyway.


----------



## marty21 (Dec 16, 2019)

I have played my free hit as Liverpool aren't playing as far as I can tell - due to them being abroad and that - so my 3 Liverpool players can return next week. Probably be a disaster


----------



## SpackleFrog (Dec 16, 2019)

elbows said:


> If I'm willing to sacrifice Alexander-Arnold then I could have a team that includes Vardy, Ings, Abraham, Salah, De Bruyne, Son, Alli and Maddison. I bet I wont be able to resist this, although it will take more than one week to get there but thats fine as Salah has no game in week 18 anyway.



I should probably ditch TAA but when I bin off Sterling he will be the only player I've had all the way through  And I want to keep him.


----------



## starfish (Dec 16, 2019)

SpackleFrog said:


> My cup opponent is also a dead team. But I sold Salah and De Bruyne, and he didn't. I would have still won anyway but he's got fucking Mason Greenwood coming off the bench.
> 
> I need 10 points from Zaha, who I stupidly transferred in while drunk, to beat him.


I need 5 points from Dunk & Ryan to win my cup game. So im hoping no Palarse players score. Sorry.


----------



## SpackleFrog (Dec 16, 2019)

starfish said:


> I need 5 points from Dunk & Ryan to win my cup game. So im hoping no Palarse players score. Sorry.



Fair. They don't score many. I'd rather be in your position than mine!


----------



## butchersapron (Dec 16, 2019)

Has to be the most nailed on 0-0 of the season surely? Even with palace having about 1 fit defender.


----------



## SpackleFrog (Dec 16, 2019)

butchersapron said:


> Has to be the most nailed on 0-0 of the season surely? Even with palace having about 1 fit defender.



I have considered that. But I dunno Brighton leak goals away from home and they're good going forward. Might be fun. I'm not getting 10 points from Zaha though.


----------



## rekil (Dec 16, 2019)

I need a clean sheet win and a bonus from that fit defender. Grealish's penalty miss and bullshit Mane var decision has been inconvenient.


----------



## SpackleFrog (Dec 16, 2019)

copliker said:


> I need a clean sheet win and a bonus from that fit defender. Grealish's penalty miss and bullshit Mane var decision has been inconvenient.



Same!


----------



## big eejit (Dec 16, 2019)

elbows said:


> If I'm willing to sacrifice Alexander-Arnold then I could have a team that includes Vardy, Ings, Abraham, Salah, De Bruyne, Son, Alli and Maddison. I bet I wont be able to resist this, although it will take more than one week to get there but thats fine as Salah has no game in week 18 anyway.



I'm thinking of ditching TAA. No game this week then tough fixtures. And his lack of returns so far means his price hasn't gone up, so easier to buy back if he does start scoring.


----------



## SpackleFrog (Dec 17, 2019)

Out of the cup by 1 point! Usually I'd be grateful for a Zaha goal but this just rubbed salt in the wound.



big eejit said:


> I'm thinking of ditching TAA. No game this week then tough fixtures. And his lack of returns so far means his price hasn't gone up, so easier to buy back if he does start scoring.



Was also thinking this, but who do you get in for him? Pereira is pricey and I already have a Leicester defender. I've already got Aurier. What to do? If I bring in Kelly I don't know what to do with all the money.


----------



## Lazy Llama (Dec 17, 2019)

AverageJoe said:


> Never has so much rested on a Palace v Brighton game.
> 
> Oppo has 59 points with Ryan and Ayew to play.
> 
> ...


Would that have been me? You'd have drawn it if you hadn't spent on transfers


----------



## AverageJoe (Dec 17, 2019)

Lazy Llama said:


> Would that have been me? You'd have drawn it if you hadn't spent on transfers



Yup


----------



## starfish (Dec 17, 2019)

Phew. Got the 5 points i needed. I think thats the first cup game ive ever won.


----------



## elbows (Dec 21, 2019)

Well things are about to get a little crazy again as we enter the festive busy period. Good luck everyone!

Still not sure what I am doing with my captain choice this weekend, seems like a week to have a shot in the dark with it.

Looking further ahead, I see it is now clear what the longest and most drawn out gameweek (gw26 due to the new winter break) will look like:



That could be rather tedious, or a suspenseful thriller taking place in slow motion.


----------



## Fez909 (Dec 21, 2019)

elbows said:


> Still not sure what I am doing with my captain choice this weekend, seems like a week to have a shot in the dark with it.


Mane


----------



## tommers (Dec 21, 2019)

Fez909 said:


> Mane


Forgot there was an early game. Forgot that our game with Liverpool is postponed cos they were playing that mickey mouse nonsense. So Mane as captain. Robertson. Haller. Rice. All not going to get anything.

Sigh.


----------



## elbows (Dec 21, 2019)

When is there not a 12.30 game? There always is isnt there?

Meanwhile....



> Leicester City's in-form striker Jamie Vardy will have to be rested during a "nonsense" festive programme, says boss Brendan Rodgers.



Jamie Vardy: Leicester City boss Brendan Rodgers will be forced to rest in-form striker


----------



## Fez909 (Dec 21, 2019)

elbows said:


> Still not sure what I am doing with my captain choice this weekend


You made the right choice then...


----------



## Fez909 (Dec 21, 2019)

Fuck, those Geordie bastards just cost me 2 cleans.

And a fucking 90th minute goal robs Rico of his cleanie. And he got booked, so now he's banned.

I went from 36 points for 5 players to what is currently 23 for 7


----------



## elbows (Dec 21, 2019)

Fez909 said:


> You made the right choice then...



Yes  I wasnt too keen on most of the other options for this week (eg already have 3 spurs players so didnt want to put more eggs in that basket by making one of them captain). And I saw Ings nearly get multiple goals in their previous game. And I looked at some Villa defensive stats. And I thought, if I ever want to catch up I will have to make some bold captain moves, and wouldnt it be nice to give Ings a captaincy try for once, knowing I'm not likely to do it much again.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Dec 21, 2019)

this weekend seems to mark the point where all the players i have sold suddenly remember what they are supposed to be doing


----------



## SpackleFrog (Dec 22, 2019)

elbows said:


> Yes  I wasnt too keen on most of the other options for this week (eg already have 3 spurs players so didnt want to put more eggs in that basket by making one of them captain). And I saw Ings nearly get multiple goals in their previous game. And I looked at some Villa defensive stats. And I thought, if I ever want to catch up I will have to make some bold captain moves, and wouldnt it be nice to give Ings a captaincy try for once, knowing I'm not likely to do it much again.



Good call. Wish I'd done that. I am not flavour of the month as convinced the girl I'm seeing Ings was not a good captain choice


----------



## SpackleFrog (Dec 22, 2019)

I of course captained Son. Working out great so far.


----------



## SpackleFrog (Dec 22, 2019)

SpackleFrog said:


> I of course captained Son. Working out great so far.



FFS.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Dec 22, 2019)

SpackleFrog said:


> I of course captained Son. Working out great so far.


----------



## Fez909 (Dec 22, 2019)

indeed


----------



## SpackleFrog (Dec 23, 2019)

I am really in a mess now, was planning on bringing Salah back for Sterling but am 0.1m short of swapping Son for Salah. No idea where to go, am torn between swapping Son for Alli or Moura or taking a massive punt on Everton (Richarlison or Sigurdsson). GAH.

Still fluked my way into winning the head to head though despite leaving Henderson's 12 points on the bench.


----------



## belboid (Dec 27, 2019)

Wish I’d captained Trent! Still, not a bad haul.


----------



## SpackleFrog (Dec 27, 2019)

belboid said:


> Wish I’d captained Trent! Still, not a bad haul.



Saved my gameweek to. Was gonna captain Alli and then 20 minutes before the deadline took a points hit to get rid of Abraham. For *Ings*. Was clearly still drunk from Xmas day. 

Never mind, fortunately I've only got butchersapron in the head 2 head so a lucky escape for me.


----------



## elbows (Dec 27, 2019)

At least you can have some good hope that Ings will play the next game after mostly being rested from having to play 90 on boxing day. I really fear rotation for the next games across many teams!

Yay for Alexander-Arnold, what a haul! Me getting Grealish in for recent games has worked out well too.

I hit a milestone - never before have I managed to go for more than 2 gameweeks in a row without spending transfer points. Now I have finally managed 3 in a row, heading towards 4 in a row.


----------



## SpackleFrog (Dec 27, 2019)

elbows said:


> At least you can have some good hope that Ings will play the next game after mostly being rested from having to play 90 on boxing day. I really fear rotation for the next games across many teams!
> 
> Yay for Alexander-Arnold, what a haul! Me getting Grealish in for recent games has worked out well too.
> 
> I hit a milestone - never before have I managed to go for more than 2 gameweeks in a row without spending transfer points. Now I have finally managed 3 in a row, heading towards 4 in a row.



Sorry, that was a typo. I ditched the very in form/nailed to start against Palace Ings for Abraham.

Grealish has been awesome, got on him at just the right time!


----------



## elbows (Dec 28, 2019)

I felt I had to sell Alli, can't be dealing with injuries during this period of rotation. Still managed not to spend any points on transfers.


----------



## belboid (Dec 28, 2019)

Totally messed up on working out transfer times and failed to make any. Still might not be too bad as long as Liverpool don’t stuff wolves by four or more.


----------



## SpackleFrog (Dec 28, 2019)

belboid said:


> Totally messed up on working out transfer times and failed to make any. Still might not be too bad as long as Liverpool don’t stuff wolves by four or more.



Wouldn't hold your breath on that. Didn't look like the trip to Qatar slowed them down at all!


----------



## Lord Camomile (Dec 28, 2019)

12 points sitting on my bench


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Dec 28, 2019)

oh bugger

i forgot to do anything about this yesterday

3 players on the field and 2 on the bench who were rested today

meh


----------



## rekil (Dec 30, 2019)

S☼I said:


> I'm sorry, but I had to delete my account. Need to where possible remove sources of stress and FF is certainly that. Apologies if it's fucked up the H2H league.


You got a draw this week.


----------



## Fez909 (Dec 30, 2019)

copliker said:


> You got a draw this week.


And beat me by two fucking points a week ago


----------



## marty21 (Dec 30, 2019)

copliker said:


> You got a draw this week.


I know


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Dec 30, 2019)

I sold Martial just in time for him to hit a hot streak over Christmas. Cool. I'll put him back in now so he'll be rubbish again in new years.


----------



## elbows (Jan 1, 2020)

Good luck for the 2020 side of this season!

I nearly spent 8 points on transfers but managed to postpone this for another gameweek at least.

Meanwhile lol...


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jan 1, 2020)

Once again forgot the deadline, so I need Abraham to reward my 'loyalty' and Ings and Calvert-Lewin to do fuck all until I can remember to bring them in next week.


----------



## elbows (Jan 2, 2020)

elbows said:


> I nearly spent 8 points on transfers but managed to postpone this for another gameweek at least.



That turned out to be a massive dodge of self-inflicted doom.

I nearly sold Grealish and Maddison so I could bring in Mane hahaha! And it might have involved buying Kabasele to free up money, and he got a red card. Granted we dont yet know how Mane will perform this gameweek, but I think its safe to say he isnt going to equal Maddison+Grealish+8 points this week!

I'll be glad of the FA Cup break at this rate - 2 gameweeks in a row where the slog to 50+ points feels like hard going, and where a large number of people end up on rather similar points, albeit via somewhat different routes. Again I'm speaking too soon though, people who have Liverpool captains/vice-captains could yet get ahead of the pack in terms of this weeks score.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Jan 2, 2020)

I hate the double point captain rule. I have Mane in my team but don't want him to score as other people have captained him. That's stupid.


----------



## belboid (Jan 2, 2020)

I should go on holiday more often. I’m doing better when a get confused over the transfer deadline and fail to make any than I do when I plot things brilliantly.  

I suppose having Trent, Robbo & Mane in my team helps a bit too.


----------



## donkyboy (Jan 8, 2020)

This season is a write off for me. Currently languishing 28th in the office league.  finished 7th last year.


----------



## elbows (Jan 10, 2020)

Well after a much needed break, here we go again!

6 gameweeks without spending points on transfers, 3 times as long as I've ever gone before haha.

Comes to an end next week unless this week gives me a reason not to bring in Mane for a player such as Martial which will also necessitate another transfer to free up the last bit of money I'd need to do that. Brought Sidibe in this week as my random punt, and he might be the one to leave again straight away to give me the money I need. Although what I should probably do is downgrade a midfielder or a forward instead, as my team is too packed full of players I like at the moment and its giving me bench dilemma nightmares which I dont enjoy at all. But its hard to give up Grealish or Maddison right now. Maybe this week will help make this decision easier, or maybe one of my other players like Calvert-Lewin will start to look more like his form didnt last and I can consider ditching him instead. So many juicy fixtures on paper for my team though, I almost start thinking of preserving them and going for the Liverpool defensive double-up instead. But its not likely I will actually do that, even though its a much easier option and means I could go another week without spending points on transfers.

If I end up with both Salah and Mane (already got Salah) then I dont think I will enjoy choosing which one to captain in the double gameweek. Especially as the triple captaincy seems tempting. Picking the wrong one of those two, if there turns out to be a wrong one, will be crushing!

There you go, another crap insight into my fantasy football thinking. I've captained KDB this week, I'm far from convinced it will work but since I keep picking the wrong captains most of the time, I thought I'd try to increase my chances by leaving the captaincy on the same player for more than one week in a row so that I am there for some of their hits and not just their misses! Not that I deliberately captained KDB last gameweek, but he was my VC with Vardy absent and he did nothing then so maybe he will do something this time. Or maybe he wont play or Pep will play him even deeper than last time when everyone groaned at how deep he was.


----------



## elbows (Jan 11, 2020)

I only just discovered livefpl.net, quite good fun for looking up current rank while games are still in play, looking at effective ownership of players (which takes into account captaincy, benchings etc) and also live ranks within min-leagues.

Aubameyang red card, wow!


----------



## SpackleFrog (Jan 12, 2020)

elbows said:


> I only just discovered livefpl.net, quite good fun for looking up current rank while games are still in play, looking at effective ownership of players (which takes into account captaincy, benchings etc) and also live ranks within min-leagues.
> 
> Aubameyang red card, wow!



Yeah I've seen that for first time this week. Depressing viewing! At least I also decided to captain KDB again.


----------



## SpackleFrog (Jan 19, 2020)

23 points on my bench and I still have a sub to play


----------



## elbows (Jan 19, 2020)

SpackleFrog said:


> 23 points on my bench and I still have a sub to play



mmmm your bench did rather leap out at me yesterday evening when I was having a look around at the giddy heights of the league!

Right now because I have Vardy as captain it is possible to imagine smashing those who made the De Bruyne choice, but this dream wont last long before reality shows its hand.


----------



## SpackleFrog (Jan 19, 2020)

elbows said:


> mmmm your bench did rather leap out at me yesterday evening when I was having a look around at the giddy heights of the league!
> 
> Right now because I have Vardy as captain it is possible to imagine smashing those who made the De Bruyne choice, but this dream wont last long before reality shows its hand.



Hoping for the same. I was annoyed at Traore not delivering so wrote him off. Then switched Lundstram, Dunk and Grealish around until just giving up and picking very, very badly. I was a bit worried Villa wouldn't score and Dunk would get a clean sheet and I just fear benching Lundstram especially against a poor Arsenal defence. Lundstram nearly got an assist though! Bloody Maitland Niles.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jan 19, 2020)

elbows said:


> Right now because I have Vardy as captain it is possible to imagine smashing those who made the De Bruyne choice, but this dream wont last long before reality shows its hand.


That's what I thought too, but he's just missed a bloody penalty 

What makes it even more frustrating is the two players I considered swapping him for scored penalites yesterday


----------



## elbows (Jan 19, 2020)

I wasnt surprised this happened, because most weeks this season it feels like by the end of the Saturday I am primed to take advantage, but any advantage I could gain on the 2nd day is almost always wiped out by poor performances.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jan 19, 2020)

Oh good, Firmino, the other player I thought of replacing Vardy with, just scored.

Yup.

e2a: no he didn't


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jan 19, 2020)

i can feel a fairly major  coming on.

wonder if it's time to do the january wild card thing


----------



## big eejit (Jan 19, 2020)

The smart guys recommend keeping your wc to use around the DGWs at the end of the season. 

But I think there's a case for playing it sooner. I've got a few players I could do with shifting so I'm losing points every week by saving it for a big bang at the end of the season. 

Plus if you go for a big bang WC you have to back the right players that week. If they fail it's a dead duck. If you play your wildy earlier  the players you bring in have more weeks to get points. 

Basically I'm not convinced about the expert consensus of saving your Wc.


----------



## SpackleFrog (Jan 19, 2020)

big eejit said:


> The smart guys recommend keeping your wc to use around the DGWs at the end of the season.
> 
> But I think there's a case for playing it sooner. I've got a few players I could do with shifting so I'm losing points every week by saving it for a big bang at the end of the season.
> 
> ...



I literally played it in December. Which wasn't awful I just keep benching the wrong players.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jan 19, 2020)

big eejit said:


> The smart guys recommend keeping your wc to use around the DGWs at the end of the season.



maybe - although  one week only 6 PL teams are playing and the next there's 14 PL matches - thought that was more what the one-off 'free hit' was for

and meh - wrong liverpool players scoring


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Jan 20, 2020)

Its triple captain week as Liverpool play twice in this mid week gameweek. Choose Salah or Mane or maybe a defender and spin the wheel.


----------



## The39thStep (Jan 20, 2020)

SpackleFrog said:


> 23 points on my bench and I still have a sub to play


Didn’t look at my team selection as I had a packed weekend to get through and just found out my subs were worth 28 points , 20 if I’d have swapped them which would have earns me a draw.


----------



## SpackleFrog (Jan 20, 2020)

The39thStep said:


> Didn’t look at my team selection as I had a packed weekend to get through and just found out my subs were worth 28 points , 20 if I’d have swapped them which would have earns me a draw.



Unlucky. Lost my first head 2 head in a while - grand total of 25 points on the bench. Never mind, maybe I'll claw it all back on double gameweek. Maybe.


----------



## tommers (Jan 20, 2020)

Don't you get two wildcards in a season? Or have I just hallucinated that?


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jan 20, 2020)

tommers said:


> Don't you get two wildcards in a season? Or have I just hallucinated that?



yes - the second one is available once the january transfer window opens


----------



## tommers (Jan 20, 2020)

Puddy_Tat said:


> yes - the second one is available once the january transfer window opens


Opens?!? Well, shit.


----------



## elbows (Jan 21, 2020)

SpackleFrog said:


> Unlucky. Lost my first head 2 head in a while - grand total of 25 points on the bench. Never mind, maybe I'll claw it all back on double gameweek. Maybe.



At least you didnt have more points on your bench than in your team that actually played! I was having a nose around and found this disaster:






						Fantasy Premier League, Official Fantasy Football Game of the Premier League
					

Official Fantasy Premier League 2022/23. Free to play fantasy football game, set up your fantasy football team at the Official Premier League site.




					fantasy.premierleague.com


----------



## SpackleFrog (Jan 21, 2020)

elbows said:


> At least you didnt have more points on your bench than in your team that actually played! I was having a nose around and found this disaster:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh wow that does make me feel better! Fair enough not picking Pope though.


----------



## SpackleFrog (Jan 21, 2020)

Puddy_Tat said:


> yes - the second one is available once the january transfer window opens



What happens if you don't use your first wildcard before January?


----------



## butchersapron (Jan 21, 2020)

SpackleFrog said:


> What happens if you don't use your first wildcard before January?


It dies


----------



## big eejit (Jan 21, 2020)

And goes to wildcard heaven.


----------



## elbows (Jan 21, 2020)

Theres been a team leak. Ings on bench. Long starts. Kelly starts, as do Tosun and Ayew.


----------



## rekil (Jan 21, 2020)

I have gone from being on the verge of ragequitting (again) to slithering up to 2nd in the h2h.  Wildcard played to accommodate a mix of value defenders and megastars. I think Wolves can get a result against Liverpool. They have to lose sometime.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jan 21, 2020)

Did nooooooooooot realise the deadline was today.

I have one Liverpool player, a CB, and he's not even my captain.

Fuck. This. Game.


----------



## rekil (Jan 21, 2020)

Forgot about triple captain ah balls.


----------



## SpackleFrog (Jan 22, 2020)

copliker said:


> I have gone from being on the verge of ragequitting (again) to slithering up to 2nd in the h2h.  Wildcard played to accommodate a mix of value defenders and megastars. I think Wolves can get a result against Liverpool. They have to lose sometime.



Please no. Three Liverpool players, triple captain on Salah and Traore on the bench.


----------



## SpackleFrog (Jan 22, 2020)

butchersapron said:


> It dies



Good thing I played both of mine as soon as I could then.


----------



## SpackleFrog (Jan 22, 2020)

Argh. Also need Man Utd to win and keep a clean sheet, without Todd Cantwell scoring, or I'm losing my H2H.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jan 22, 2020)

Leicester score four and Vardy doesn't get a single one!

Fuck Vardy, fuck the city of Leicester, fuck Gary Lineker, fuck Walkers Crisps and fuck this game!


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jan 22, 2020)

Fuck Mark Selby 'n' all.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jan 22, 2020)

Fuck the skeleton of Richard III (RIP).


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jan 22, 2020)

so far, 19 points scored, 26 points on the bench, and no players (so far) to be substituted.

bugger.


----------



## SpackleFrog (Jan 22, 2020)

Lord Camomile said:


> Leicester score four and Vardy doesn't get a single one!
> 
> Fuck Vardy, fuck the city of Leicester, fuck Gary Lineker, fuck Walkers Crisps and fuck this game!



Similar feelings. 

Usually I'm so bad at fantasy football it doesn't matter but having a good season threatening to go bad is actually ruining my enjoyment of watching sometimes. Had to switch to Man Utd v Burnley when Vardy went off injured, and then what would normally be a joyous occasion (Man Utd losing) was ruined cos I needed them to get a clean sheet.


----------



## big eejit (Jan 23, 2020)

Goalkeeper dilemma at start of week. Start the fella away to man City or the one away to man Utd? 

Turns out I should've TC'd one of them! 11 and 10 points.


----------



## butchersapron (Jan 23, 2020)

Lord Camomile said:


> Fuck the skeleton of Richard III (RIP).


You're still 17 points ahead! And with a taa double gameweek to come.


----------



## big eejit (Jan 23, 2020)

Lord Camomile said:


> Fuck the skeleton of Richard III (RIP).



And the car park he was buried under.


----------



## elbows (Jan 23, 2020)

I have analysed the season so far, and performance this gameweek so far, and the supercomputer has come up with a likely scenario for the Liverpool double:

I have Salah as TC. Therefore he will score but then remove his pants in celebration, unlocking negative points potential like never seen before.


----------



## butchersapron (Jan 23, 2020)

elbows said:


> I have analysed the season so far, and performance this gameweek so far, and the supercomputer has come up with a likely scenario for the Liverpool double:
> 
> I have Salah as TC. Therefore he will score but then remove his pants in celebration, unlocking negative points potential like never seen before.


I think that would make the whole crappy season utterly worthwhile.


----------



## SpackleFrog (Jan 23, 2020)

elbows said:


> I have analysed the season so far, and performance this gameweek so far, and the supercomputer has come up with a likely scenario for the Liverpool double:
> 
> I have Salah as TC. Therefore he will score but then remove his pants in celebration, unlocking negative points potential like never seen before.



Oh fuck, you've jinxed me.


----------



## elbows (Jan 23, 2020)

SpackleFrog said:


> Oh fuck, you've jinxed me.



I will not be held responsible for jinxing someone who would bench Grealish against Brighton! You've made bags of your own great luck this season so I'm sure you can come to terms with owning your own bad luck too 

Its a strange season because most people I know think its gone badly, including me, but in terms of my rank and overall points at this point in the season, its one of my better ones (and could even be the best if the right Liverpool players keep their pants on). I suspect its a combination of lack of clean sheets, sheer quantity of bad captaincy choices, and all sorts of quirky results and bad timing that have created the impression of a crap season, with an added dollop of VAR giving people reasons to feel cheated on any given week. And plenty of bargains performing amazingly but with unpredictable rhythm to their successes, which often means bench fodder scoring better than people chosen to be in actual team.


----------



## starfish (Jan 23, 2020)

Ffs, im getting humped by SI's deleted team something rotten at the moment. Salah needs to produce the goods as ive triple captained him or in on for a yuge defeat bigly.


----------



## elbows (Jan 23, 2020)

Haha, livefpl.net have added a new stat to their live rank page. [DGW Fever!] Points from Liverpool (you vs top 10k).


----------



## elbows (Jan 23, 2020)

elbows said:


> Haha, livefpl.net have added a new stat to their live rank page. [DGW Fever!] Points from Liverpool (you vs top 10k).



Now when I actually want to look at it, its gone!


----------



## butchersapron (Jan 23, 2020)

butchersapron said:


> You're still 17 points ahead! And with a taa double gameweek to come.


An assist already


----------



## butchersapron (Jan 23, 2020)

butchersapron said:


> An assist already


And your deadly opponents triple cpt off.


----------



## AverageJoe (Jan 23, 2020)

Fml. My triple captain didn't even make half time.


----------



## big eejit (Jan 23, 2020)

Radio 5 saying mane might just be illness so he could be back for next game.


----------



## butchersapron (Jan 23, 2020)

Get your fucking pants off mo. I'm getting desperate here.


----------



## big eejit (Jan 23, 2020)

Wolves don't have the best fixtures but jiminez is very tempting.


----------



## SpackleFrog (Jan 23, 2020)

elbows said:


> I will not be held responsible for jinxing someone who would bench Grealish against Brighton! You've made bags of your own great luck this season so I'm sure you can come to terms with owning your own bad luck too
> 
> Its a strange season because most people I know think its gone badly, including me, but in terms of my rank and overall points at this point in the season, its one of my better ones (and could even be the best if the right Liverpool players keep their pants on). I suspect its a combination of lack of clean sheets, sheer quantity of bad captaincy choices, and all sorts of quirky results and bad timing that have created the impression of a crap season, with an added dollop of VAR giving people reasons to feel cheated on any given week. And plenty of bargains performing amazingly but with unpredictable rhythm to their successes, which often means bench fodder scoring better than people chosen to be in actual team.



I refuse to own my bad decisions only the good ones!


----------



## SpackleFrog (Jan 23, 2020)

Great cross from Traore for that goal. 

Traore who I benched. Again.


----------



## SpackleFrog (Jan 23, 2020)

big eejit said:


> Wolves don't have the best fixtures but jiminez is very tempting.



The thing with Wolves is its all upside down. They bring it for the top 6 teams. Bad fixtures are good fixtures.


----------



## belboid (Jan 23, 2020)

AverageJoe said:


> Fml. My triple captain didn't even make half time.


you and a million others.

At least I left Jimenez in my team - top scorer so far.


----------



## big eejit (Jan 30, 2020)

48 points from Salah TC. Not a bad return from those two games.


----------



## SpackleFrog (Jan 30, 2020)

big eejit said:


> 48 points from Salah TC. Not a bad return from those two games.



Aye, didn't go so bad in the end. Still lost my H2H though!


----------



## elbows (Jan 30, 2020)

Hats off to Lazy Llama for kicking Fezs arse via 85 points without even using TC.

I was most amused yesterday, I dont recall going from 31 points to 80 points with just 2 players before!


----------



## elbows (Jan 30, 2020)

Ooh it looks like I am playing Fez909 in the H2H this weekend so maybe my last post will come back to haunt me!

I spent 4 points on transfers for the 2nd week in a row, and I still have the injured Mane. This fixture against Fez may have fallen at the wrong moment for me. Although it is good timing in the sense we are now right next to eachother in the H2H standings, with Fez currently having the advantage due to an additional draw.


----------



## starfish (Jan 30, 2020)

big eejit said:


> 48 points from Salah TC. Not a bad return from those two games.


Thankfully was enough to save me from being embarrassed by Deleted in the end.


----------



## SpackleFrog (Jan 31, 2020)

Back up to an overrall rank of <35K! The sub 20k rank dream is still alive.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jan 31, 2020)

mane as captain last week.

suppose it could have been worse - could have done the triple captain thing

bugger


----------



## big eejit (Feb 1, 2020)

Played my wildcard this week. Probably should have saved it but got a bit annoyed with a few of my players.


----------



## elbows (Feb 2, 2020)

I've had enough of players such as Lundstram, Williams, Ryan, Grealish and Calvert-Lewin, so now I have reached for my wildcard. I would have liked to save it a bit longer, but never mind.


----------



## SpackleFrog (Feb 2, 2020)

Switched my captain from Salah to Vardy about a minute before the deadline. Then tried to switch it back, seconds too late.

Result was predictable from there really.

Especially when I nearly got Son back but went for Mahrez instead.


----------



## marty21 (Feb 2, 2020)

Gone for the wild card


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Feb 2, 2020)

a better week - traded in mane for salah and made him captain



was expecting better of man city, though...


----------



## SpackleFrog (Feb 2, 2020)

In first half of the season I kept picking players at good times/prices that did well, like Grealish, Soyuncu, Vardy, De Bruyne, Henderson etc. Now I can't see any obvious options.  Need to do something have lost 3 H2H's on the trot!


----------



## elbows (Feb 2, 2020)

SpackleFrog said:


> In first half of the season I kept picking players at good times/prices that did well, like Grealish, Soyuncu, Vardy, De Bruyne, Henderson etc. Now I can't see any obvious options.  Need to do something have lost 3 H2H's on the trot!



Ita one of those awkward moments, the picture could look completely different again in a few weeks.

You already mentioned one option, Son. I would also suggest Barnes of Leicester. Such are the limited number of players thrilling us right now that I'd even be tempted to say Liverpools Henderson, except so many have no spare Liverpool slots.

There are a bunch of options but the reasons why they are not obvious are because they are options we are used to completely ignoring, or they have a hideous run of fixtures, or their team is losing so much it affects our impression of them. Several West Ham players fall into this category right now, eg Snodgrass. And then there are new signings or players returning from injury and they havent quite sparked into life yet, even if they are showing potential.

My wildcard decisions so far have taken a few punts in the above area, while trying to get my defence into a shape that I hopefully dont need to mess with often for the rest of the season. Which teams are blanking in gameweek 28 has also affected some of my decisions. As well as looking at what prices I've ended up with in which slots, and making sure I have alternative options for the same sort of price in mind once some of my choices are shown to be poor. For example I might take a chance on Richarlison at £8.1, with the idea that Fernandes or Bergwijn could end up in that slot later if they continue to show promise. Or any one of the umpteen £6.x and £7.x options that we've relied on earlier in the season that arent so hot at the moment, if any of them find form again.

But yeah, its not the best time to be getting excited about options. A few knocks or injuries of unknown severity this weekend hardly helped, and there are so many teams with major deficiencies this season that it only takes Man City to have a bad week for the overall picture to look a bit bleak. If there was an obvious Southampton midfielder with regular points hauls it would help. Or if Everton could stop spreading their points around so much, etc etc. 

I hope there is a productive Ighalo phase in this season!


----------



## big eejit (Feb 2, 2020)




----------



## rekil (Feb 3, 2020)

rekil said:


> value defenders


Very very poor value so far.


----------



## big eejit (Feb 11, 2020)

So the cancelled man City game has been rearranged and will be part of this elongated gameweek after all.


----------



## SpackleFrog (Feb 11, 2020)

big eejit said:


> So the cancelled man City game has been rearranged and will be part of this elongated gameweek after all.



Am I annoyed by that or not? Not sure. Got two City players in this week but haven't captained either.


----------



## big eejit (Feb 11, 2020)

SpackleFrog said:


> Am I annoyed by that or not? Not sure. Got two City players in this week but haven't captained either.



I've seen people who would thought they were getting bench points from Calvert-Lewin etc who aren't that happy.


----------



## SpackleFrog (Feb 12, 2020)

big eejit said:


> I've seen people who would thought they were getting bench points from Calvert-Lewin etc who aren't that happy.



I bet. I would have had 1 from Maupay and whatever Soyuncu got so on balance I'm probably better off.


----------



## elbows (Feb 15, 2020)

Now the threat from all those who captained Salah is past, I can still dream of having a great week until Wednesday when my captain Aguero plays (or sits on the bench).


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Feb 18, 2020)

meh

although i had been thinking about getting son in my team after this week.  glad i decided to see what happened later this week first...


----------



## big eejit (Feb 18, 2020)

Puddy_Tat said:


> meh
> 
> although i had been thinking about getting son in my team after this week.  glad i decided to see what happened later this week first...



Yep, always best to wait if you can. It's been a long gameweek though. I suspect a lot of people got itchy fingers and brought Son in after his goal.


----------



## elbows (Feb 18, 2020)

So far 68,531 people bought him and 93,444 sold him!

I got him with my wildcard before this gameweek started, so at least he got me 13 points in this tedious gameweek. And that will psychologically help 'pay the points' towards any extra transfer I might have to do beyond the free one to get rid of him now. Even better if my captain Aguero does something tomorrow, then I might really feel like I can splash out on transfers.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Feb 18, 2020)

big eejit said:


> Yep, always best to wait if you can.



unless you want to offload someone whose price is falling and get someone in whose price is rising...

(although that can bite you in the tail if they get an injury)


----------



## elbows (Feb 18, 2020)

Puddy_Tat said:


> unless you want to offload someone whose price is falling and get someone in whose price is rising...
> 
> (although that can bite you in the tail if they get an injury)



I end up having to do that way more often than I'd like, especially earlier in the season when I am trying to build team £ value.

Its the only thing that makes me glad about the 'you only get half the rise when you sell' rule, because at least it means a bunch of my players that week likely have a £0.1 buffer, where if they fall in price just once that week, it wont lower the amount I get when I sell them. eg I bought Son for £9.9 and he is currently £10.0, but I will get £9.9 when I sell him, regardless of whether I sell before or after his first upcoming fall in value.


----------



## elbows (Feb 23, 2020)

Smug Sunday!

My transfers this week were Aguero to Calvert-Lewin and Son to Bruno Fernandes.


----------



## elbows (Feb 24, 2020)

Over 70,000 people have transferred in Aubameyang despite the fact Arsenal are not playing next gameweek!


----------



## SpackleFrog (Feb 24, 2020)

elbows said:


> Over 70,000 people have transferred in Aubameyang despite the fact Arsenal are not playing next gameweek!



I didn't transfer Auba in because of the blank a while ago but wish I had now! Daft people are bringing him in before a blank though. 

Continuing my string of bizarre decisions recently I benched Mahrez this week.


----------



## big eejit (Feb 24, 2020)

elbows said:


> Over 70,000 people have transferred in Aubameyang despite the fact Arsenal are not playing next gameweek!



Given that Villa, Sheff Utd and Man Vity also don't play, those people are in for a nasty surprise when they look at their team for next GW. Especially if they've sold a fwd from a team with a game.


----------



## rekil (Feb 24, 2020)

Because of Aguero's shit penalty, I need West Ham - a Moyes West Ham - to score away to Liverpool.


----------



## SpackleFrog (Feb 24, 2020)

rekil said:


> Because of Aguero's shit penalty, I need West Ham - a Moyes West Ham - to score away to Liverpool.



Did you pray or something? Cos miracle.


----------



## rekil (Feb 24, 2020)

SpackleFrog said:


> Did you pray or something? Cos miracle.


I think I got a h2h draw. TAA being too good again cost me a win.

Nope, looks like a loss by 1 bonus point.


----------



## elbows (Feb 24, 2020)

SpackleFrog said:


> Did you pray or something? Cos miracle.



Was the absence of Henderson a factor I wonder.


----------



## SpackleFrog (Feb 24, 2020)

elbows said:


> Was the absence of Henderson a factor I wonder.



I think so. He's been immense this year. Amazing people aren't more excited about how well he's played with the Euro's coming up.


----------



## SpackleFrog (Feb 24, 2020)

rekil said:


> I think I got a h2h draw. TAA being too good again cost me a win.
> 
> Nope, looks like a loss by 1 bonus point.



Unlucky. Too much to ask of West Ham I guess.


----------



## elbows (Feb 28, 2020)

Vardy is absent and I think lots of people decided to give him another try because of their opposition being Norwich.


----------



## SpackleFrog (Feb 28, 2020)

elbows said:


> Vardy is absent and I think lots of people decided to give him another try because of their opposition being Norwich.



Yes that is exactly what I did fortunately heard the rumour just in time to switch captaincy to Ings I am so fucked. 

My beautiful one off actually good at this game season is collapsing.


----------



## SpackleFrog (Feb 28, 2020)

I got in Harvey Barnes this week. To help me with the blank games. So I could field 11.

Kept Vardy for this run of fixtures. Patiently held on. Norwich would be the turning point. 

Fuck this stupid fucking game its not even a real game I hate it.


----------



## elbows (Feb 29, 2020)

Be careful what you wish for, I dont really expect a normal end to the season at this point.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Feb 29, 2020)

SpackleFrog said:


> Fuck this stupid fucking game its not even a real game I hate it.


That's the spirit


----------



## rekil (Feb 29, 2020)

elbows said:


> Over 70,000 people have transferred in Aubameyang despite the fact Arsenal are not playing next gameweek!


I did this by mistake and it wouldn't even make the top 50 daftest decisions I've made paying this shitty game.


----------



## SpackleFrog (Feb 29, 2020)

rekil said:


> I did this by mistake and it wouldn't even make the top 50 daftest decisions I've made paying this shitty game.



I am feeling you it is bad game why did we start playing ever


----------



## SpackleFrog (Feb 29, 2020)

I don't know why I'm complaining, I have won 4 h2h games this year by a margin on 2 points or less and been a generally jammy fucker but I'm still very irritated today.


----------



## elbows (Feb 29, 2020)

SpackleFrog said:


> Yes that is exactly what I did fortunately heard the rumour just in time to switch captaincy to Ings I am so fucked.



Now Ings is on the bench! What have you done to the game?


----------



## SpackleFrog (Feb 29, 2020)

elbows said:


> Now Ings is on the bench! What have you done to the game?



WHAT I captained him noooooooo


----------



## elbows (Feb 29, 2020)

Good thing I sold Gomez so I could add Mane this week, Gomez isnt in the Liverpool squad!


----------



## rekil (Feb 29, 2020)

rekil said:


> I think Wolves can get a result against Liverpool. They have to lose sometime.


I meant Watford of course.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Mar 1, 2020)

i can feel a  coming on


----------



## Lord Camomile (Mar 1, 2020)

Why did I sell Calvert-Lewin??


----------



## SpackleFrog (Mar 2, 2020)

Lord Camomile said:


> Why did I sell Calvert-Lewin??



Why did I buy Maupay instead of Calvert Lewin over Xmas?


----------



## elbows (Mar 2, 2020)

For some reason I tend to do well in weeks that have some blank games, and this was no exception, finally got into the top 10 of the non-H2H league.

I just wish I had more faith that the rest of the season will actually happen


----------



## Fez909 (Mar 2, 2020)

elbows said:


> I just wish I had more faith that the rest of the season will actually happen


The outrage from the Scousers if the season is cancelled and they don't automatically get awarded the title


----------



## Fez909 (Mar 2, 2020)

Boro were denied their best chance of winning the first division due to Hitler. I think Coronavirus might be one of the only things you can legitimately say is "Worse than Hitler". Though of course that's nothing to do with cancelling the footie


----------



## elbows (Mar 2, 2020)




----------



## Lord Camomile (Mar 2, 2020)

Fez909 said:


> Boro were denied their best chance of winning the first division due to Hitler. I think Coronavirus might be one of the only things you can legitimately say is "Worse than Hitler". Though of course that's nothing to do with cancelling the footie





elbows said:


>


"bit of a bug"...


----------



## Fez909 (Mar 2, 2020)

I've not seen any mention of Son on this thread - maybe no one has him? - but he's also unavailable due to self-isolation. He's been in Korea getting an op and will be quarantined for two weeks as a safety precaution. 

He'll probably lose a bit of fitness, too? So worth avoiding for at least a month I reckon.


----------



## elbows (Mar 2, 2020)

I had him but when the injury was revealed Mourinho made it sound like he could be out for the rest of the season, so I replaced him with Fernandes for week 27, a move that has made my last two gameweeks.

edit - you may have missed his serious arm injury because it wasnt really apparent during the game it happened in (and he scored a very late goal in that game). The news caught everyone off-guard a day or two later, but it sounded serious so anyone that would have had him would have sold him then I think.

I hope Alli is banned for his shit Coronavirus video, I know he has been charged by the FA.


----------



## elbows (Mar 3, 2020)

I will stop talking about the bloody virus here, to give people more opportunity to get headspace away from this outbreak, until such a time comes as changes to football look imminent.

So with that thought in mind, I will finish that subject for now with this, from the BBC live updates page at 13:56 https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/live/world-51716375



> Football authorities have held talks with the UK government and public health experts over contingency plans to play matches behind closed doors if the coronavirus outbreak escalates.
> 
> One senior football source said such a measure was "a possibility, but weeks rather than days away", and added: "For now, it is business as usual."


----------



## SpackleFrog (Mar 4, 2020)

I am considering getting rid of Vardy, who I have held onto for fucking years it feels like, before he plays against Villa at home after they've lost a final. Probably for an 8 point hit to. This is just asking him to score a hat trick isn't it?

E2A yes this is a desperate plea for someone to make my decisions for me.


----------



## elbows (Mar 4, 2020)

Its a small double gameweek (Arsenal and Man City) if that helps. I think I'm against you in the H2H and as of right now I intend to spend just 4 points on transfers, if that helps.


----------



## SpackleFrog (Mar 4, 2020)

elbows said:


> Its a small double gameweek (Arsenal and Man City) if that helps. I think I'm against you in the H2H and as of right now I intend to spend just 4 points on transfers, if that helps.



Oh bollocks are you? This was in my thinking, if I get Aubameyang in I need to get rid of Vardy or take a 12 point hit.

If that helps! I'm hoping I can maintain my lead in H2H through sheer luck, more focused on my overall rank and a couple of other leagues which I'm struggling with.

Genuinely considered getting rid of Salah even though he's at home to Bournemouth!


----------



## elbows (Mar 4, 2020)

Yeah H2H is never my top priority, probably because I am not very good at it, my overall score and rank are usually way ahead of my H2H results.

But I do use aspects of my opponents team sometimes, if I have some dilemma with my own team that I am stuck on.

The u75 H2H league does somewhat resemble the real prem league at the moment! I wasnt expecting you to take the comparison further by you mirroring the delining form of Liverpool but thats the way it seems to have gone lately!

My plans might change. I might get the urge to splurge one of my chips. It still isnt likely I will want to spend more than 4 points though, I'm a reformed character in this regard and I cant even be bothered to go for many Man City options.

Pepe and Aubameyang are in my thoughts, but thats all the hand tipping I am likely to offer, although I will probably say if I have a complete change of thinking.


----------



## SpackleFrog (Mar 4, 2020)

elbows said:


> Yeah H2H is never my top priority, probably because I am not very good at it, my overall score and rank are usually way ahead of my H2H results.
> 
> But I do use aspects of my opponents team sometimes, if I have some dilemma with my own team that I am stuck on.
> 
> ...



I briefly considered Pepe and immediately rejected him. But that might be a better option than you! 

Ha, yeah I am a way in front but not so far away I can't ruin it. Unlike Liverpool...?


----------



## Lord Camomile (Mar 4, 2020)

SpackleFrog said:


> Oh bollocks are you? This was in my thinking, if I get Aubameyang in I need to get rid of Vardy or take a 12 point hit.


I was hoping to do a straight swap of the two with a little spare cash I have in the bank, but I'm £0.1m short  

And they're only going to go in opposite directions price-wise


----------



## SpackleFrog (Mar 4, 2020)

Lord Camomile said:


> I was hoping to do a straight swap of the two with a little spare cash I have in the bank, but I'm £0.1m short
> 
> And they're only going to go in opposite directions price-wise



Ooooof. That hurts.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Mar 6, 2020)

Lord Camomile said:


> I was hoping to do a straight swap of the two with a little spare cash I have in the bank, but I'm £0.1m short
> 
> And they're only going to go in opposite directions price-wise


Yup, didn't make a decision two days ago and now I've got to make up £0.3m. Fuck's sake...


----------



## SpackleFrog (Mar 6, 2020)

Well I've made my decision. Vardy is gone despite having Villa at home. I already hate myself and particularly because Ive taken an 8 point hit and didn't even go for the mad Ozil option in the end.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Mar 6, 2020)

SpackleFrog said:


> Well I've made my decision. Vardy is gone despite having Villa at home. I already hate myself and particularly because Ive taken an 8 point hit and didn't even go for the mad Ozil option in the end.


I took a 4-point hit and went exactly for that option


----------



## SpackleFrog (Mar 6, 2020)

Lord Camomile said:


> I took a 4-point hit and went exactly for that option



Good for you!


----------



## elbows (Mar 7, 2020)

SpackleFrog said:


> Well I've made my decision. Vardy is gone despite having Villa at home. I already hate myself and particularly because Ive taken an 8 point hit and didn't even go for the mad Ozil option in the end.



I spent 8 points in the end. I am playing my bench boost.


----------



## SpackleFrog (Mar 9, 2020)

elbows said:


> I spent 8 points in the end. I am playing my bench boost.



I saw. The bench boost caused me to give up any hope. 

I nearly played mine. Then decided not to. It would have got me 21 points and counting.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Mar 9, 2020)

Lundstrum and his 12 points sitting on my bench 

Chilwell better not play this evening


----------



## marty21 (Mar 9, 2020)

Chose the wrong week to play triple captain  Aguero has one more game to prove me wrong


----------



## Lord Camomile (Mar 9, 2020)

Lord Camomile said:


> Chilwell better not play this evening


----------



## belboid (Mar 9, 2020)

Tielemans is going to get 3 minutes just so I don’t get Dunk coming on


----------



## SpackleFrog (Mar 9, 2020)

belboid said:


> Tielemans is going to get 3 minutes just so I don’t get Dunk coming on



Aye. And Soyuncu will get a clean sheet just to punish me for wussing out of the bench boost.


----------



## SpackleFrog (Mar 9, 2020)

Took a hit to bring Auba in for Vardy. Who obvs scores for the first time since Christmas.

So done with this game.


----------



## belboid (Mar 9, 2020)

SpackleFrog said:


> Took a hit to bring Auba in for Vardy. Who obvs scores for the first time since Christmas.
> 
> So done with this game.


Same here. And had to swap Mount for Dundocker to afford it.  

bloody toss


----------



## elbows (Mar 10, 2020)

SpackleFrog said:


> Took a hit to bring Auba in for Vardy. Who obvs scores for the first time since Christmas.
> 
> So done with this game.



You've got Barnes, so it was still a great evening! You could have benched or sold Barnes, that would be where the real hell would be found tonight. Or uncertainty for anyone who has Barnes on their bench in a position that requires De Bruyne not to play on Wednesday in order to get Barnes to come on. And Auba may yet deliver.


----------



## SpackleFrog (Mar 10, 2020)

elbows said:


> You've got Barnes, so it was still a great evening! You could have benched or sold Barnes, that would be where the real hell would be found tonight. Or uncertainty for anyone who has Barnes on their bench in a position that requires De Bruyne not to play on Wednesday in order to get Barnes to come on. And Auba may yet deliver.



Thanks for cheering me up 

Aye I know it's not that bad. Just kept faith with Vardy for so long! And rank has dropped from top 30k in last few weeks. Ahhh well. This game eh.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Mar 10, 2020)

Yup, also swapped Vardy for Auba. Lot riding on his performance against City...


----------



## starfish (Mar 10, 2020)

Glad i stuck with Vardy.


----------



## belboid (Mar 11, 2020)

And now arse city is postponed.  Triple bugger.


----------



## elbows (Mar 11, 2020)

The double gameweek that never was 

Unfortunately I thought this sort of thing would start happening, thats why I used my bench boost this last week rather than save it for the double gameweeks near the end of the season. Didnt quite work out perfectly due to De Bruyne not playing, but was still quite good.

Impossible to play the game properly now really, cant do any planning, and this sort of thing could happen to any team at any moment. Impossible for me to imagine the season being completed.


----------



## marty21 (Mar 11, 2020)

belboid said:


> And now arse city is postponed.  Triple bugger.


3 points for my triple captain


----------



## SpackleFrog (Mar 13, 2020)

marty21 said:


> 3 points for my triple captain



Ooof. That's gotta hurt. 

I actually feel a bit better now it's all postponed, really didn't know what to with my team. Might be more in the mood to play the game again when it all resumes.


----------



## belboid (Mar 13, 2020)

marty21 said:


> 3 points for my triple captain


same as I got for Mane


----------



## Lazy Llama (Mar 13, 2020)

How postponed fixtures affect 2019/20 FPL
					

After the postponement of all Gameweek 30 and 31 fixtures, here is the impact on your Fantasy teams




					www.premierleague.com


----------



## starfish (Mar 14, 2020)

Its a shit business.


----------



## Fez909 (Mar 15, 2020)

This week's dream team


----------



## elbows (Jun 11, 2020)

Bah, restarting with a massive dilemma. All those free transfers available for the first restart week, and yet I am mostly happy with my existing team for everything but the first double-gameweek back. Which then makes me think it would make sense to use my last chip, free hit, on that week. But that means no ability to use any of those free transfers. Argh!


----------



## SpackleFrog (Jun 15, 2020)

elbows said:


> Bah, restarting with a massive dilemma. All those free transfers available for the first restart week, and yet I am mostly happy with my existing team for everything but the first double-gameweek back. Which then makes me think it would make sense to use my last chip, free hit, on that week. But that means no ability to use any of those free transfers. Argh!



Yeah it's very frustrating with the DGW for four teams - same boat really. I think Free Hit might be useful when we have an idea of form though.

On another note which of you fuckers voted to continue the season?


----------



## rekil (Jun 17, 2020)

I'm getting an error when trying to save my team.


----------



## SpackleFrog (Jun 17, 2020)

rekil said:


> I'm getting an error when trying to save my team.



Hope you got it sorted!

Im not using my free hit. Let's see how that goes.


----------



## rekil (Jun 17, 2020)

SpackleFrog said:


> Hope you got it sorted!
> 
> Im not using my free hit. Let's see how that goes.


Yes it sorted itself. I was on the verge of ragequitting again.


----------



## SpackleFrog (Jun 18, 2020)

Put the captaincy on De Bruyne and forgot to save


----------



## rekil (Jun 21, 2020)

What's going on with the h2h league.


----------



## SpackleFrog (Jun 21, 2020)

rekil said:


> What's going on with the h2h league.



Im not sure it continues cos everyone's played each other a set number of times? Albeit the last few were all draws.


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 21, 2020)

Concluded - we can set a new one up if we like to start from next week though. In fact, i've just done one, save time. Code:  hbsr6b


----------



## The39thStep (Jun 21, 2020)

Concluded? I was just planning my final assault , anyway I've qualified for the CL. Id be up for a new one for the remaining games.


----------



## rekil (Jun 21, 2020)

Joint 2nd will do. I don't think anyone was going to catch the winner anyway.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jun 21, 2020)

I'm relieved to see I was right in having no faith in giving Auba the captaincy over KDB.

I mean, I did it, but at least I knew it was stupid at the time.


----------



## SpackleFrog (Jun 21, 2020)

Lord Camomile said:


> I'm relieved to see I was right in having no faith in giving Auba the captaincy over KDB.
> 
> I mean, I did it, but at least I knew it was stupid at the time.



At least you didn't do it accidentally


----------



## SpackleFrog (Jun 21, 2020)

The39thStep said:


> Concluded? I was just planning my final assault , anyway I've qualified for the CL. Id be up for a new one for the remaining games.



You had no chance


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 23, 2020)

Anyone wanting in the silly last few games h2h league you have till late afternoon/early evening -   Code: hbsr6b 

I guess 5 will be the cut off point same as team changes /transfers


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 23, 2020)

Last chance -   Code: hbsr6b


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jun 24, 2020)

i was contemplating trading goalkeepers for schmeichel this round and didn't

bugger


----------



## elbows (Jun 25, 2020)

I had Martial in my sights but since I'd already spent 4 points on transfers I decided to wait a week. Oops.


----------



## elbows (Jun 26, 2020)

I wonder how this last part of the season will go for me, uncharted territory in many ways. Because normally I am doomed to spend more than 60 points on transfers in the last 8 gameweeks as I try to get my team ready for double gameweeks and bench boosting etc. But this season I'd already dramatically reduced my points spent on transfers, and now I dont have the burden of preparing for the special weeks near the end of the season either. Maybe I can actually finish in the top 100k for the first time.


----------



## SpackleFrog (Jun 26, 2020)

elbows said:


> I wonder how this last part of the season will go for me, uncharted territory in many ways. Because normally I am doomed to spend more than 60 points on transfers in the last 8 gameweeks as I try to get my team ready for double gameweeks and bench boosting etc. But this season I'd already dramatically reduced my points spent on transfers, and now I dont have the burden of preparing for the special weeks near the end of the season either. Maybe I can actually finish in the top 100k for the first time.



If I can hang on it will also be my first top 100k finish. 

I've decided by the way that the new H2H doesn't count. Just In case anyone thought it did.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jun 27, 2020)

Wildcard played, big changes afoot.

Despite recent results, getting rid of Auba the week he plays Norwich might hurt, but needed the cash for elsewhere.

Also don't like the fact Utd are playing an FA Cup match before their PL match, so very hard to know who will be in the team for the league. Ah, well...


----------



## Lazy Llama (Jul 1, 2020)

The app seems to be having a moment.
Yes, I’d like 16 players, two Captains and three Vice-Captains. And I don’t need no stinkin’ goalie.


----------



## elbows (Jul 1, 2020)

Quality  Are those games taking place somewhere between the two peaks of mount Kilimanjaro?


----------



## elbows (Jul 1, 2020)

Lately many philosphers have pondered the question, what could a non-existent goalie manage in terms of fantasy points when they are playing against Norwich?


----------



## elbows (Jul 1, 2020)

Lately many commentators have stumbled over the Ings twins and their quests for the golden boots.


----------



## belboid (Jul 2, 2020)

I'm really not sure about Salah in defense, but it's fair enough Fabinho can play anywhere


----------



## elbows (Jul 4, 2020)

I always wondered what frequency of games & gameweeks would be too much for me, it always felt like I could never get enough fantasy football soon enough. But I think I've actually found my limit with this pandemic schedule of matches, it never stops!


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jul 4, 2020)

I hope liverpool have recovered from their celebrations now...


----------



## purves grundy (Jul 4, 2020)

Puddy_Tat said:


> I hope liverpool have recovered from their celebrations now...


They’ll be like wounded lions this weekend (I hope).


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jul 4, 2020)

purves grundy said:


> They’ll be like wounded lions this weekend (I hope).



rolling on their backs and waving their paws in the air?


----------



## purves grundy (Jul 4, 2020)

Puddy_Tat said:


> rolling on their backs and waving their paws in the air?


Ahhhh, I take it you’ve never seen a wounded lion.

(Me neither.)


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jul 5, 2020)

and i was expecting better things of man city as well

meh


----------



## purves grundy (Jul 5, 2020)

Yep, no dramas. United impressing though.


----------



## elbows (Jul 5, 2020)

Shall I embark on a risky approach that involves selling Salah for at least a few gameweeks so I can sample some of the players who have looming games against Bournemouth? Probably I will, or else I might get bored.


----------



## elbows (Jul 7, 2020)

I have embarked on my strategy as things are going to be too dull for me otherwise, too template, too high ownership. Not that I am going for any obscure players, just ones whose fixtures look a lot juicier than their form, which is admittedly usually a mistake. Never mind, I can always make it a 'this is the last time I'm ever going to own you, and its only for one week anyway, goodbye and good riddance when you fail me' mini end of season extravaganza.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jul 8, 2020)

Five goals and KDB and Foden can only manage a single assist between them.

This fucking game is fucking rigged


----------



## belboid (Jul 8, 2020)

Too many gameweeks with final times I never notice.  

I got away with three from Southampton v city, McCarthy magnificent.  Not so leaving Fernandez in against them today tho.  Thankfully Salah is earning his captaincy Zander as long as Robertson doesn’t come on for Liverpool so O’Connell gets subbed on.


----------



## elbows (Jul 10, 2020)

I have now banned Spurs from my fantasy team. Partly writing that here so I can look back and see how long it lasts.

Selling Salah has been an instant disaster pretty much every time I've done it. Not looking forward to the start of next season when I presume it will be quite hard to own Salah, De Bruyne and Fernandes at the same time and still build a whole team. Going to need a lot of bargains to compensate for that chunk of the budget!

Still I am easily pleased since when I dont have a good week and one plan fails, all it takes is the glimpse of another cunning plan I can afford and I am happy again, ever forwards!


----------



## starfish (Jul 10, 2020)

My best score since week 1, yay.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jul 12, 2020)

two man city 5-0 wins, and my two man city players getting one goal and one assist between them

hmph


----------



## tommers (Jul 12, 2020)

A west ham player has finally repaid my faith. Its taken three years. Hallelujah.


----------



## belboid (Jul 12, 2020)

tommers said:


> A west ham player has finally repaid my faith. Its taken three years. Hallelujah.


wonder if is the same one i just bought, only to leave on the bench? Damn Diop and his ten points.


----------



## tommers (Jul 12, 2020)

belboid said:


> wonder if is the same one i just bought, only to leave on the bench? Damn Diop and his ten points.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jul 12, 2020)

at leicester


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jul 12, 2020)

Carnage


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jul 12, 2020)

and defenders still get minus points for goals conceded after they get sent off...


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jul 12, 2020)

Puddy_Tat said:


> and defenders still get minus points for goals conceded after they get sent off...


I just saw that! That is _rough_!


----------



## tommers (Jul 12, 2020)

Haha mine scored an own goal. Fucking Leicester.


----------



## belboid (Jul 13, 2020)

tommers said:


> View attachment 221996


I sold Jimenez for him, so net -19. Sort of. 

And bought Schmeichel as well.  I date the count up how many more points I’d have had without making any transfers.


----------



## SpackleFrog (Jul 13, 2020)

tommers said:


> A west ham player has finally repaid my faith. Its taken three years. Hallelujah.



Great call. I thought about Antonio and bottled it.


----------



## SpackleFrog (Jul 13, 2020)

Thought I'd had a stroke of genius this week, bringing in Sterling to go with Jesus. Almost did, except I forgot to save my team so captain Sterling was actually captain De Bruyne. 

That and changing Enda Stevens to Alonso last minute. Ludicrous decision. I hate this game and will miss it when it's over.


----------



## elbows (Jul 19, 2020)

tommers said:


> A west ham player has finally repaid my faith. Its taken three years. Hallelujah.



I am genuinely pleased for you, especially after Haller didnt work out as hoped from a fantasy perspective. I had tried Haller too earlier in the season, but I gave up quickly, and am on board the Antonio wagon at the moment.


----------



## elbows (Jul 21, 2020)

Sterling providing the fantasy 'entertainment' by winning a penalty, having his penalty saved and then scoring from the rebound.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jul 21, 2020)

My friend and I are in both a 2 team traditional and a H2H league with each other. Going into tonight's games, we were equal in both leagues.

This is the dramatic season culmination everyone _should_ be talking about!


----------



## SpackleFrog (Jul 22, 2020)

Lord Camomile said:


> My friend and I are in both a 2 team traditional and a H2H league with each other. Going into tonight's games, we were equal in both leagues.
> 
> This is the dramatic season culmination everyone _should_ be talking about!



Good luck! How's it looking?


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jul 22, 2020)

SpackleFrog said:


> Good luck! How's it looking?


I'm currently 12 points ahead in the GW, and with my bench boost still have three Utd players, two Liverpool players and two Chelsea players to play, so I'm quietly confident


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jul 22, 2020)

And that's even with Justin scoring a total of -1 after scoring an own goal and conceding three goals overall


----------



## elbows (Jul 22, 2020)

The final dilemma looms. David Silva, Aubameyang or Kane for no hit, or Salah or Mane for a 4 point hit. Hopefully something will happen tonight that makes that decision a little easier.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jul 22, 2020)

David Silva, just for sentiment


----------



## SpackleFrog (Jul 22, 2020)

elbows said:


> The final dilemma looms. David Silva, Aubameyang or Kane for no hit, or Salah or Mane for a 4 point hit. Hopefully something will happen tonight that makes that decision a little easier.



You have to get Dilva I think - he's guaranteed to start. Kane in good form. Problem with getting Salah or Mane is which one will score? Although if you're gambling go Mane for differential value.


----------



## SpackleFrog (Jul 22, 2020)

I'm not sure quite how to feel about the last game week especially after getting my captain wrong again this week (Jesus instead of Sterling) BUT I am easily in the top 40k which is my best ever season!


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jul 22, 2020)

Liverpool coasting, 3-0 at home, still manage to concede a goal on the stroke of half-time, ruining the clean sheet for _two_ of my defenders 

And neither of my Chelsea players had any part in it


----------



## purves grundy (Jul 27, 2020)

Come on then, where’s my trophy, open-top bus, gang bangs etc?!


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jul 27, 2020)

purves grundy said:


> Come on then, where’s my trophy, open-top bus, gang bangs etc?!


----------



## SpackleFrog (Jul 28, 2020)

purves grundy said:


> Come on then, where’s my trophy, open-top bus, gang bangs etc?!



Congratulations. Impressive points total. 

Do I get one for the H2H league?


----------



## purves grundy (Jul 28, 2020)

SpackleFrog said:


> Congratulations. Impressive points total.
> 
> Do I get one for the H2H league?


Ahhh I was wondering who won that (I'm not in it). Well done matey!

I think we've all been so exhausted by the incessant footie and relentless FPL decision-making that we're glad to see the back of it for now.


----------



## SpackleFrog (Jul 28, 2020)

purves grundy said:


> Ahhh I was wondering who won that (I'm not in it). Well done matey!
> 
> I think we've all been so exhausted by the incessant footie and relentless FPL decision-making that we're glad to see the back of it for now.



I can't wait for the new season to be honest!


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jul 28, 2020)

SpackleFrog said:


> I can't wait for the new season to be honest!


Only starts in 6 weeks (13 Sep)! 

Don't think they've announced when they'll open up next season's FPL, but they'll have to pull off a quick turnaround.


----------



## SpackleFrog (Jul 28, 2020)

Lord Camomile said:


> Only starts in 6 weeks (13 Sep)!
> 
> Don't think they've announced when they'll open up next season's FPL, but they'll have to pull off a quick turnaround.



I think it was about a month before last year wasn't it? But season starts later so maybe mid August.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Aug 11, 2020)

Drama at the top.


> Joshua Bull has been confirmed as the overall winner of Fantasy Premier League 2019/20.
> 
> Following end-of-season checks, final standings have been updated within the game, leaving Southampton fan Joshua and his team 'The Bulldozers' top of the table.
> 
> ...


Speculation on Twitter is that either the previously announced winner had multiple teams in the game, or he made racist remarks about Sterling.


----------



## SpackleFrog (Aug 11, 2020)

Lord Camomile said:


> Drama at the top.
> Speculation on Twitter is that either the previously announced winner had multiple teams in the game, or he made racist remarks about Sterling.



Is it a breach of terms to have multiple teams? Surely more likely to be the racism thing.


----------



## tommers (Aug 11, 2020)

Look at you lot with your winning at all costs approach. God, how joyless.


 I'm only joking well done. I bet this is the best thing that's happened to you in a while. Well. Done.


----------



## tommers (Aug 11, 2020)

I can pick a new team name in the app by the way.


----------



## SpackleFrog (Aug 11, 2020)

tommers said:


> Look at you lot with your winning at all costs approach. God, how joyless.
> 
> 
> I'm only joking well done. I bet this is the best thing that's happened to you in a while. Well. Done.



If you're talking about me it is and I didn't even win. Fictional points that don't make prizes is literally the highlight of my 2020.


----------



## tommers (Aug 11, 2020)

SpackleFrog said:


> If you're talking about me it is and I didn't even win. Fictional points that don't make prizes is literally the highlight of my 2020.



To be fair it probably would have been of mine too. Oh well. Time to think up a new pun.


----------



## tommers (Aug 11, 2020)

Ignore me. Im talking nonsense.


----------



## SpackleFrog (Aug 11, 2020)

tommers said:


> So you can pick a team name, you can pick players but all of the data is last year's, so Norwich etc are still there.



Weird. Don't think that was the case last year. 

Might have a play around sounds more fun than marking.


----------



## tommers (Aug 11, 2020)

SpackleFrog said:


> Weird. Don't think that was the case last year.
> 
> Might have a play around sounds more fun than marking.


Yeah. I think i just wasn't logged in.


----------



## big eejit (Aug 12, 2020)

SpackleFrog said:


> Is it a breach of terms to have multiple teams? Surely more likely to be the racism thing.



Ironically it is a breach of the rules to have multiple teams, but it's not a breach of the rules to get caught making a racist remark. Which is what they disqualified him for.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Aug 14, 2020)

They're releasing some player prices on their Twitter feed.


----------



## The39thStep (Aug 14, 2020)

Fernandes over priced as Utd wont get as many penalties as last season.


----------



## elbows (Aug 14, 2020)

Interesting prices, cheers for the tipoff that some were out.


----------



## purves grundy (Aug 15, 2020)

20-21 season is now live! New thread?


----------



## Lord Camomile (Aug 15, 2020)

Yeah, just seen that! I think the time is right...


----------



## AverageJoe (Aug 15, 2020)

Still a £100m budget. It's going to be tough to pick a team


----------



## Lord Camomile (Aug 15, 2020)

New thread


----------



## AverageJoe (Aug 15, 2020)

Your link is not to the new thread.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Aug 15, 2020)

Yes it is


----------

